# Crisi energetica e inflazione - Topic generale.



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2022)

Si continua da qui, dopo 110 pagine.









Crisi energetica e inflazione - Corona, Putin, tasse e aziende che ci sguazzano. Parliamone.



Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si...





www.milanworld.net





Qui si parla di crisi energetica e inflazione, problemi economici, non facciamo un miscuglio se no non si capisce più niente.
Per la cronaca della guerra Russia-Ucraina, aggiornamenti e dichiarazioni, usate gli altri topic sull'argomento.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2022)

*Arriva un ulteriore taglio alle forniture italiane da parte di Gazprom. 
Da oggi bloccato totalmente il flusso attraverso lo sbocco di Tarvisio, facente parte del gasdotto TAG (Trans Austria Gas pipeline).

Comunicato ENI 1/10/2022:
''Gazprom informed that it is not able to confirm the gas volumes requested for today, stating that it’s not possible to supply gas through Austria. Therefore, today’s Russian gas supplies to Eni through the Tarvisio entry point will be at zero. Eni will provide updates in case supplies will be restored.''

Secondo Eni l'Austria sta comunque ricevendo gas tramite lo stesso gasdotto.*


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Arriva un ulteriore taglio alle forniture italiane da parte di Gazprom.
> Da oggi bloccato totalmente il flusso attraverso lo sbocco di Tarvisio, facente parte del gasdotto TAG (Trans Austria Gas pipeline).
> 
> Comunicato ENI 1/10/2022:
> ...


Colpire più forte in Ucraina, forza.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Arriva un ulteriore taglio alle forniture italiane da parte di Gazprom.
> Da oggi bloccato totalmente il flusso attraverso lo sbocco di Tarvisio, facente parte del gasdotto TAG (Trans Austria Gas pipeline).
> 
> Comunicato ENI 1/10/2022:
> ...



Attenzione che se ci facciamo prendere definitivamente di mira dalla Russia (e già secondo me siamo messi male), poi, altro che zerbini degli USA, diventiamo proprio schiavi di altra feccia nordafricana e turca, eh. Alla faccia della diversificazione energetica.

Ci stiamo suicidando brindando allegramente. Vedremo l'effetto a fine sbornia.

Confido nell'intelligenza della Melons, guardate che roba mi tocca scrivere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che se ci facciamo prendere definitivamente di mira dalla Russia (e già secondo me siamo messi male), poi, altro che zerbini degli USA, diventiamo proprio schiavi di altra feccia nordafricana e turca, eh. Alla faccia della diversificazione energetica.
> 
> Ci stiamo suicidando brindando allegramente. Vedremo l'effetto a fine sbornia.
> 
> Confido nell'intelligenza della Melons, guardate che roba mi tocca scrivere.


Gli unici che si sono abbondantemente guadagnati l’appellativo di “Feccia” come dici tu. Sono i Russi.

Separarci da questa quasi sottospecie umana sará un grande successo di questo periodo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Arriva un ulteriore taglio alle forniture italiane da parte di Gazprom.
> Da oggi bloccato totalmente il flusso attraverso lo sbocco di Tarvisio, facente parte del gasdotto TAG (Trans Austria Gas pipeline).
> 
> Comunicato ENI 1/10/2022:
> ...




Penso agli avidi infami che stavano vendendo il nostro gas per guadagnarci invece di tenercelo stretto. Che paese di merdacce


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ieri comunque sono stato prima all'unieuro e poi al leroy merlin, entrambi con riscaldamento a palla. Qui non hanno veramente capito una sega di niente. Fosse almeno freddo dio santo, tutti in maglietta a maniche corte dentro.

Poi aumentano i prezzi a dismisura per pagarsi la bolletta, i responsabili dei vari negozi sono veramente dei rincoglioniti totali e meritano il licenziamento in tronco.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Gli unici che si sono abbondantemente guadagnati l’appellativo di “Feccia” come dici tu. Sono i Russi.
> 
> Separarci da questa quasi sottospecie umana sará un grande successo di questo periodo.



Sottospecie umana che ti dava il gas fino a poco tempo fa, che non ha avuto problemi a vedere abbattere il muro di Berlino e viene qui da noi a passare le vacanze portando soldi.

Tu invece sei superiore e faresti morire di freddo i tuoi compatrioti (ammesso che di patria si possa parlare) per i tuoi ideali di alto profilo, santificando gente che nel tuo paese perpetra crimini come la strage del Cermis e che adesso beve allegramente a casa propria vantandosene pure.

Siete peggio dei razzisti, molto peggio, almeno loro ragionano in base al colore della pelle. Ma non è una novità.


----------



## Milanoide (1 Ottobre 2022)

Uhmm io darei il giusto peso ad alcune cose.

In Italia nessuno morirà di freddo. Bisogna sopportare un po'.
Ognuno ha gradi di sopportazione diversi.
Provate a vivere a Berlino... Ma anche lì se dico che fa un freddo porco mi prendono in giro come un maccarone che vuole essere riscaldato.

Insomma, parafrasando parzialmente Quattrocchi, facciamo vedere ai Russi come (non) muore di freddo un italiano, un europeo, fate voi 

La strage del Cermis e la impunità sostanziale dei responsabili fa girare parecchio i cocones. 
Ma sono eventi circoscritti.
Che non vuol dire fare il perdonista con le tragedie degli altri, eh!
Se fossi il genitore del ragazzo veneto steso secco dalla ammmerrigana embriaca la aspetterei fuori dalla caserma con un favoloso '91. Giusto per lasciare il marchio di fabbrica.

I Russi si sono lasciati tirare giù il muro di Berlino. Ad Est avevano un esempio molto attraente di quanto migliore fosse l'ovest.
Sulla direzione prevalente del flusso migratorio penso non vi siano dubbi, no? Da est a ovest. Pronti a sfidare le mitragliatrici.
In direzione opposta, né allora né oggi, si segnalano code, neanche di curiosi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sottospecie umana che ti dava il gas fino a poco tempo fa, che non ha avuto problemi a vedere abbattere il muro di Berlino e viene qui da noi a passare le vacanze portando soldi.
> 
> Tu invece sei superiore e faresti morire di freddo i tuoi compatrioti (ammesso che di patria si possa parlare) per i tuoi ideali di alto profilo, santificando gente che nel tuo paese perpetra crimini come la strage del Cermis e che adesso beve allegramente a casa propria vantandosene pure.
> 
> Siete peggio dei razzisti, molto peggio, almeno loro ragionano in base al colore della pelle. Ma non è una novità.


Ti sei risposto con l’ultima frase.

Io giudico in base ai comportamenti.

Se uno é nero non lo giudico male.

Se uno stupra un bambino di 4 anni e bombarda i civili (Grozny, Aleppo, Mariupol) ha il mio disprezzo.

mi sembra molto piú corretto il mio modo di valutare.

Se per te vendere Gas é un elemento che ti permette di stuprare persone, occhio a quando viene il tecnico del gas a casa…


----------



## __king george__ (1 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che se ci facciamo prendere definitivamente di mira dalla Russia (e già secondo me siamo messi male), poi, altro che zerbini degli USA, *diventiamo proprio schiavi di altra feccia nordafricana e turca, eh. *Alla faccia della diversificazione energetica.
> 
> Ci stiamo suicidando brindando allegramente. Vedremo l'effetto a fine sbornia.
> 
> Confido nell'intelligenza della Melons, guardate che roba mi tocca scrivere.


azz finirà che poi saremo noi le risorse...  non vorrei entrare in algeria world in quel caso..non vorrei trovare roba come "dai aiutamoli ancora..un paese pieno di mafiosi...napalm sugli italiani..e basta fare i buonisti!"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto con l’ultima frase.
> 
> Io giudico in base ai comportamenti.
> 
> ...



E ci starebbe anche come ragionamento, anzi, ci sta e basta.
Ma come mai le stesse accuse non sono state rivolte ai soldati ugraini che seviziavano la popolazione russofona (anni prima di questa guerra)?
Loro non hanno il tuo/vostro disprezzo?

Invece ora sono diventati eroi e i loro crimini sono già stati spazzati da sotto il tappeto, pronti ad essere aspirati dall'aspirapolvere e successivamente dimenticati


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E ci starebbe anche come ragionamento, anzi, ci sta e basta.
> Ma come mai le stesse accuse non sono state rivolte ai soldati ugraini che seviziavano la popolazione russofona (anni prima di questa guerra)?
> Loro non hanno il tuo/vostro disprezzo?
> 
> Invece ora sono diventati eroi e i loro crimini sono già stati spazzati sotto il tappeto, pronti ad essere aspirati dall'aspirapolvere e successivamente dimenticati


Non hai torto.

Ma è la stessa ragione per cui si leggono giuste condanne a guerre di 10 20 30 o 40 anni fa, ma per le stesse cose si giustifica la Russia.

È la stessa ragione per cui si criticano aspramente e giustamente gli USA per essere stati gli unici ad usare armi nucleare ad oggi, ma mi gioco le palle che quando Putin la userà in Ucraina verrà giustificato.

Io ti direi la ragione.


----------



## vota DC (1 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto con l’ultima frase.
> 
> Io giudico in base ai comportamenti.
> 
> ...


Tra i sostituti dei russi per il gas c'è il Qatar con l'emiro e i suoi noti atteggiamenti predatori verso i bambini (con tanto di al Jazeera che promuove sjw e woke occidentali in questo...la primavera araba in Libia poi era scoppiata soprattutto contro il troppo elevato limite di età legale di matrimonio).

Cioè almeno avessimo fatto come i portoghesi che si sono rimboccati le mani per l' autonomia energetica e le rinnovabili ti avrei dato ragione. In realtà passiamo da gentaglia a bestie primitive che hanno già dimostrato di essere pessimi fornitori.


----------



## Milanoide (1 Ottobre 2022)

Vedo molti esercizi retorici che corrono dietro alle diverse posizioni e relativa propaganda.

Che nelle libertà reali o apparenti che contraddistinguono l'ovest vi sia molta ipocrisia è fuori di dubbio. Ma la democrazia reale è diversa da quella ideale cantata dalla propaganda o ingenuamente interpretata alla lettera. La Democrazia è un qualcosa verso cui tendere, se si vuole, con uno sforzo continuo nello sconfiggere errori e debolezze umane. Una sorta di Jihad. Sforzo supremo sulla via di Dio.

La democrazia reale è un terreno politico, un tessuto sociale, che ha comunque permesso lo sviluppo di un pensiero critico. Nonostante la caccia alle streghe, nonostante il maccartismo (mettete anche quello quando volete criticare la democrazia ammmerrigana!!!).
Questo stesso pensiero critico ha permesso lo sviluppo di movimenti fortemente critici verso il proprio governo e le porcate imperialiste che faceva nel globo.
Senza quel pensiero critico uno Zio Sam senza freni avrebbe potuto vincere a mani basse in Vietnam, Iraq e Afghanistan "democratizzando" quei territori con Bombe H. Cosa ci voleva in fin dei conti? Il complesso militare industriale avrebbe goduto a più non posso. "Ogni muso giallo sogna un giorno di diventare ammerrigano" (Cit.)
Ma si torna a questioni essenziali da studiosi come il vincere militarmente una guerra non corrisponda necessariamente a vincere politicamente la pace. Sia nel teatro del conflitto che nel territorio dei belligeranti. 
La guerra è la continuazione della politica con altri mezzi.
Se ne inizi una o tante, tanto per farlo, senza avere chiari gli obiettivi finali, vai a schiantarti e impoveriti prima o poi.
Qui si criticano molto gli USA ed il generale appecoramento europeo.
Però forse è tempo di fare pace col proprio cervello. 
Critico gli USA per non essere il feroce monolito imperialista capace di perseguire i propri obiettivi senza guardare in faccia nessuno come fa Putin? 
Sarebbe una critica di destra. In Vietnam, Iraq e Afghanistan bisognava vincerere a tutti i costi a suon di bombe termonucleari!! 
È una posizione...

Invece critico gli USA per l'atteggiamento imperialista e predatorio, critica da sinistra se vogliamo, ma poi sostengo che Trump ha sempre ragione e se ci fosse lui...
Sostengo che il male del mondo sono i piddini del globo e le loro minchiate genitore 1-2-3 ciapel chel ghé, le derive LGBT eicczp...
Ma così facendo sto usando lo stesso pensiero critico che ho usato 3 minuti fa per criticare l'imperialismo USA. Non è che forse il mio problema è la paura del cambiamento sociale in atto?

Se ci fossero stati solo i Trump e nessun pensiero critico, i nigga starebbero ancora schiavi a raccogliere il cotone e la massima aspirazione del mondo, nella prospettiva USA, sarebbe di essere popolato da biondi con gli occhi azzurri incluso, nella mistificazione occidentale e dei predicatori ammerrigani, nostro signore Gesù Cristo che da palestinese avrà avuto caratteri somatici un po' diversi da quelli idealizzati ed interpretati da Carl Adolf Max Von Sidow. (Jahowl!) 
Probabilmente Gesù Cristo assomigliava più all'Imam Hussein che a certi attori o riproduzioni dipinte o scolpite nei secoli.
E se al posto di Trump o Biden un giorno mi trovassi un suprematista bianco che volesse lasciare in vita sul pianeta solo i biondi con gli occhi azzurri?

Per una serie di ragioni, leggo/ascolto molta stampa estera di paesi fortemente antagonisti degli USA.
Quindi è pieno zeppo di contestazioni alla retorica democraticista dell'occidente, ai Diritti Umani usati strumentalmente, alle Corti Di Giustizia sovranazionali, alle ingerenze negli affari interni. Si, ha ragione Sam: Gli USA stessi non riconoscono giusrisdizione a queste "cose" frutto dell'idealismo di sinistra. Gli USA si vogliono tenere le mani libere. 
La stampa della propaganda anti USA globale ogni volta mette ogni decisione occidentale sulla bilancia della coerenza democratica, inserisce la cartina tornasole nella miscela politica del momento e rileva che vi è un doppio o triplo standard di valutazione in corso. 
Ma è nella natura delle cose. 
Dietro alla retorica di ogni tipo di regime ed idealismo di facciata, dovrò poi trovare con realismo lo scheletro che la sostiene.
Non voglio parlare di struttura e sovrastruttura perché è fuori luogo.
C'è un idealismo democraticista.
C'è un idealismo anche nel panslavismo.
Poi c'è il realismo delle sfere di influenza delle grandi potenze planetarie e di tutto l'arsenale militare, ideologico e propagandistico che mettono in campo.
Correre dietro agli argomenti dell'uno o dell'altro diventa ad un certo momento futile.
Gli USA erano/sono una superpotenza? Si.
Ampliano e difendono la loro sfera di influenza? Si. Ammantano questa loro politica di ideali democraticisti? Si.
Se sgombro il campo da tutto quello che dice l'una o l'altra parte, posso legittimamente dire che bisognava lasciar fare alla Russia, ma anche anche riconoscere che fa parte degli interessi USA reagire e tramare in continuazione se vuole rimanere leader della "Arroganza Globale" (Cit.). 
Ognuno avrà la propria percezione di quale forza in campo sia più vicina a sé, al proprio sentire. Ma ognuno deve riconoscere che è cresciuto in questa parte del mondo, nel bene e nel male ne è permeato, magari anche ammorbato dalla sua retorica.
Ma questa e solo questa parte del mondo uno può sostenere di avere realmente provato. Siete sicuri che sia il peggio? E che ci restate a fare?
Chi ha libertà di movimento (o se la crea) viene di qua, non va di là.
Il mondo è complesso e sta cambiando in fretta lasciando spaesati e senza appigli.
Qualche sistema politico lascia più margini di adattamento e qualche società può essere giunta alla frutta del suo lungo e luculliano pasto. Qualche altro tipo di regime può sembrare più rassicurante nella sua capacità di fermare il tempo della Storia. Ma ci riuscirà realmente?
Se noi Italia o Europa siamo un vaso di coccio fra vasi di ferro, è ovvio schierarsi o rimanere prigionieri di uno schieramento contro l'altro.
Siete qui a dire che bisognava rispettare i rapporti di forza coi Russi e quindi vale anche nei confronti degli ammerrigani.
Oh no? Sono loro la Superpotenza.
Se siete così attaccarti al vostro status Quo non pensate che nella sua piacevolezza gli ammerrigani abbiano avuto una parte importante?
Eh, ma adesso ci stanno scaricando e sacrificando per i loro porci interessi!
È la politica internazionale bellezza!
Noi siamo pedine.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Poi tutta questa morale da un paese che vende bombe che stanno annientando un paese come lo Yemen, che chiedeva solo indipendenza dalla Arabia Saudita.. autodeterminazione dei popoli qui non vale !?
ecco perché dico sempre che pure noi
diano sfoggio alla ipocrisia!

La mia morale non contempla morti di serie A e morti di serie B ! non so come fanno altri nel riuscirci..


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Vedo molti esercizi retorici che corrono dietro alle diverse posizioni e relativa propaganda.
> 
> Che nelle libertà reali o apparenti che contraddistinguono l'ovest vi sia molta ipocrisia è fuori di dubbio. Ma la democrazia reale è diversa da quella ideale cantata dalla propaganda o ingenuamente interpretata alla lettera. La Democrazia è un qualcosa verso cui tendere, se si vuole, con uno sforzo continuo nello sconfiggere errori e debolezze umane. Una sorta di Jihad. Sforzo supremo sulla via di Dio.
> 
> ...


Bella la complessità, bravo!


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2022)

*Dopo l'aggiornamento al rialzo del costo dell'energia elettrica, è in arrivo la stangata anche per il gas pari al 75-80٪
Per un impianto di riscaldamento in classe energetica G (la più bassa ma purtroppo ancora diffusa), si stima un costo che potrà toccare i 40€ giornalieri.*


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2022)

#Slava Ukraini


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Dopo l'aggiornamento al rialzo del costo dell'energia elettrica, è in arrivo la stangata anche per il gas pari al 75-80٪
> Per un impianto di riscaldamento in classe energetica G (la più bassa ma purtroppo ancora diffusa), si stima un costo che potrà toccare i 40€ giornalieri.*


Pensavo a un massacro per le imprese
Fabbriche.. piccole aziende..
ma qui se sono veri !
non c'è scampo nemmeno con le bollette di casa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> #Slava Ukraini


Bello il sarcasmo sulla balla degli ucraini
ma noi dovremmo staccare la testa ai Colletti bianchi
e alla loro borsa


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bello il sarcasmo sulla balla degli ucraini
> ma noi dovremmo staccare la testa ai Colletti bianchi
> e alla loro borsa


ormai è il grido della disperazione quello


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Arriva un ulteriore taglio alle forniture italiane da parte di Gazprom.
> Da oggi bloccato totalmente il flusso attraverso lo sbocco di Tarvisio, facente parte del gasdotto TAG (Trans Austria Gas pipeline).
> 
> Comunicato ENI 1/10/2022:
> ...


"per i fratelli ucraini, che a noi han dato molto" ma sparatevi, voi e le vostre famiglie


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Io auguro solo a chi tifa spudoratamente ucraina/usa/nato di essere dipendenti di aziende che stanno fallendo, un poco come lo augurarvi (guarda caso gli stessi fenomeni) che pretendevano chiusure e restrizioni col raffreddore chiamato covid. Gli stessi che non sono toccati da nulla personalmente


----------



## JDT (1 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bello il sarcasmo sulla balla degli ucraini
> ma noi dovremmo staccare la testa ai Colletti bianchi
> e alla loro borsa


Ma infatti non capisco, tra tutti i politici tirati in mezzo nessuno che spenda un insulto per quel disgraziato di Rutte, stanno facendo le fortune di euronext e di una nazione insulsa come l'Olanda, trascinandoci nella mer*a.

E lui ovviamente, zitto e buono, non c'è mezza dichiarazione da parte sua.

Pensare che è pure facilmente storpiabile come nome..


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2022)

*Le perdite di gas nel condotto Nord Stream 2 sono terminate


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

*la situazione del flusso di gas russo in Italia ricevendolo attraverso l'Austria resterà bloccata fino al 3 ottobre almeno

Reuters*


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Le perdite di gas nel condotto Nord Stream 2 sono terminate
> 
> 
> Ansa*



Dicono le abbia riparate un azienda di nome TAMPAX.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io auguro solo a chi tifa spudoratamente ucraina/usa/nato di essere dipendenti di aziende che stanno fallendo, un poco come lo augurarvi (guarda caso gli stessi fenomeni) che pretendevano chiusure e restrizioni col raffreddore chiamato covid. Gli stessi che non sono toccati da nulla personalmente



Ti capisco.
Purtroppo chi ha il cùlo al coperto non capirà, ne ora ne mai.


----------



## vota DC (2 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non capisco, tra tutti i politici tirati in mezzo nessuno che spenda un insulto per quel disgraziato di Rutte, stanno facendo le fortune di euronext e di una nazione insulsa come l'Olanda, trascinandoci nella mer*a.
> 
> E lui ovviamente, zitto e buono, non c'è mezza dichiarazione da parte sua.
> 
> Pensare che è pure facilmente storpiabile come nome..


Perché aspettiamo i DLC di Isonzo e l'uscita di Age of wonders 4, poi possiamo invadere quel paradiso fiscale che sta creando la deindustrializzazione in Europa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "per i fratelli ucraini, che a noi han dato molto" ma sparatevi, voi e le vostre famiglie


L'Italia ormai dipende solo per il 10-15% dal gas russo. Il problema è che il prezzo del gas è variabile per via dell'instabilità del mercato, ciò vuol dire che anche non avessimo partecipato ad alcuna sanzione ecc. Il rincaro energetico ci sarebbe stato comunque per via delle sanzioni imposte dalle altre nazioni e tutto il resto.

Si in sostanza ragionando un attimo bastava che l'amico Putin non invadesse l'ucraina il 24 febbraio per evitare tutto questo.

Immagino però sia più semplice dare sempre e comunque la colpa a chi ti sta antipatico a prescindere.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

l'Italia dipende per il 10% dalla Russia (adesso dello 0%) , ma in che modo siamo arrivati a questo?
Coi tagli, con i piani del risparmio (sempre che tutti lo rispettino), con le riserve (la prossima estate sarà molto più complicato riempirle), con un rigassificatore che ancora deve arrivare e può essere bloccato da "un comitato San siro qualsiasi", con l'incremento delle centrali a carbone, con soli 7 miliardi di m^3 dagli affidabilissimi algerini.

I media ne parlano come una vittoria, a me invece sembra che ci siamo rovinati per X anni. Punti di vista..
Sinceramente ne ho le palle piene di tutti, di Russia, Bruxelles, Ucraina, Germania, Olanda, Turchia..me la prendo con tutti tranquilli, figuratevi se devo rischiare pure la vita


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'Italia dipende per il 10% dalla Russia (adesso dello 0%) , ma in che modo siamo arrivati a questo?
> Coi tagli, con i piani del risparmio (sempre che tutti lo rispettino), con le riserve (la prossima estate sarà molto più complicato riempirle), con un rigassificatore che ancora deve arrivare e può essere bloccato da "un comitato San siro qualsiasi", con l'incremento delle centrali a carbone, con soli 7 miliardi di m^3 dagli affidabilissimi algerini.
> 
> I media ne parlano come una vittoria, a me invece sembra che ci siamo rovinati per X anni. Punti di vista..
> Sinceramente ne ho le palle piene di tutti, di Russia, Bruxelles, Ucraina, Germania, Olanda, Turchia..me la prendo con tutti tranquilli, figuratevi se devo rischiare pure la vita



infatti molta gente non ha compreso che lo scopo non sia a breve termine trovare soluzioni arrangiate, bensì avere garanzie a lungo termine sia come fornitura sia come prezzi bassi.

ora stai inquinando con il carbone come non mai e parli di transizione energetica, i flussi dell'Algeria sono tutto tranne che costanti a lungo termine, quando firmi nuovi contratti i prezzi sono decisamente più alti, utilizzi le riserve emergenziali quando ancora non sei entrato nell'emergenza vera invernale, non hai trovato alcuna novità di impianto di estrazione sul territorio nazionale dove prendere gas dal mare o dalla terra, ti sei compromesso con i criminali azeri per aumentare il gas, affittare o comprare rigassificatori costa tanto così come il gas liquefatto

la vittoria sarebbe avere il gas garantito e a poco prezzo utilizzando infrastrutture già esistenti


----------



## JDT (2 Ottobre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché aspettiamo i DLC di Isonzo e l'uscita di Age of wonders 4, poi possiamo invadere quel paradiso fiscale che sta creando la deindustrializzazione in Europa.


Ot : Ti volevo rispondere tempo addietro dato che li avevi citati, io ad ogni discorso di Putin accendo Europa Universalis


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non capisco, tra tutti i politici tirati in mezzo nessuno che spenda un insulto per quel disgraziato di Rutte, stanno facendo le fortune di euronext e di una nazione insulsa come l'Olanda, trascinandoci nella mer*a.
> 
> E lui ovviamente, zitto e buono, non c'è mezza dichiarazione da parte sua.
> 
> Pensare che è pure facilmente storpiabile come nome..


ormai li conosciamo, da nazione frugale che impedisce la redistribuzione di risorse a nazione che lucra sul gas stiamo sempre là.

il loro giacimento di gas nazionale sta per esaurirsi e allora vanno avanti di speculazione finanziaria alla borsa del gas di Amsterdam, peraltro se si analizza è una mezza farsa con pochi contratti e liquidità che influenzano questo mercato

sanno che non durerà ancora molto la pacchia, tirano finchè possono con miliardi insperati

diciamo che la norma sugli extra profitti che vogliono fare a Bruxelles dovrebbe colpire anche lo stato olandese

anche la Norvegia ci sta guadagnando abbastanza, però almeno sta aiutando qualche paese europeo aumentando i flussi


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

*storica catena di hotel chiude nel Salento dopo aver ricevuto una bolletta della luce da 500.000 euro*

*era attiva da 60 anni, 300 dipendenti senza lavoro adesso


Repubblica*


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

*ministro russo Energia gela i falchi NATO:

"I danni a Nord Stream sono riparabili, servono tempo e denaro ma è fattibile ripristinare l'infrastruttura"*


è come se vuoi uccidere qualcuno e lo ferisci solamente.
chissà che ora non si sveglino i tedeschi e riparta più di prima con gli americani beffati...


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *storica catena di hotel chiude nel Salento dopo aver ricevuto una bolletta della luce da 500.000 euro
> 
> era attiva da 60 anni, 300 dipendenti senza lavoro adesso
> 
> ...


Doveroso, per l'Ucraina, che si sacrifichino per Zelecoso


----------



## Milanoide (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai li conosciamo, da nazione frugale che impedisce la redistribuzione di risorse a nazione che lucra sul gas stiamo sempre là.
> 
> il loro giacimento di gas nazionale sta per esaurirsi e allora vanno avanti di speculazione finanziaria alla borsa del gas di Amsterdam, peraltro se si analizza è una mezza farsa con pochi contratti e liquidità che influenzano questo mercato
> 
> ...


Visto che la Germania stanzia centinaia di miliardi di aiuti per le proprie imprese e quindi allontana la prospettiva di un price cap europeo, (ed avendo un debito pubblico sotto controllo se lo può permettere), forse il nostro nuovo governo potrebbe minacciare di sfilarsi da questo meccanismo di formazione del prezzo del gas?


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Visto che la Germania stanzia centinaia di miliardi di aiuti per le proprie imprese e quindi allontana la prospettiva di un price cap europeo, (ed avendo un debito pubblico sotto controllo se lo può permettere), forse il nostro nuovo governo potrebbe minacciare di sfilarsi da questo meccanismo di formazione del prezzo del gas?


Il problema è solo il sistema contorto del mercato del gas.

Ma qualcuno lo sa che l' Italia sta oggi VENDENDO gas perché ne abbiamo troppo e gli stoccaggi sono pieni?


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *storica catena di hotel chiude nel Salento dopo aver ricevuto una bolletta della luce da 500.000 euro
> 
> era attiva da 60 anni, 300 dipendenti senza lavoro adesso
> 
> ...


Che strano....


Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Doveroso, per l'Ucraina, che si sacrifichino per Zelecoso


Loso che è difficile da credere ma la guerra pesa solo una parte di questi rincari. La speculazione(o truffa legalizzata che dir si voglia ) è il vero motivo che i giornalai non dicono. basti pensare che il fatturato eni 2021 è di 5 miliardi, quest'anno è in netta crescita. L'eni ovviamente non è più nostra, è ormai degli speculatori... Situazione identica per enel.


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema è solo il sistema contorto del mercato del gas.
> 
> Ma qualcuno lo sa che l' Italia sta oggi VENDENDO gas perché ne abbiamo troppo e gli stoccaggi sono pieni?


non è l'italia che vende gas. è l'eni che è nostra ormai solo per una piccola parte. Gli investitori privati decidono quello che vogliono.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> non è l'italia che vende gas. è l'eni che è nostra ormai solo per una piccola parte. Gli investitori privati decidono quello che vogliono.


È uguale.

Voglio solo dire che il problema non è la carenza di gas


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È uguale.
> 
> Voglio solo dire che il problema non è la carenza di gas


la carenza non è un problema in questo momento, ci sta venderne una parte. Però da fine novembre non devono azzardarsi.

Tramontato il price cap, Cingolani ha detto che stanno lavorano ad una proposta per agganciare il prezzo del gas a borse più stabili di quella Olandese Ttf. Però gli ho sentito dire tra le tante ''Borsa cinese''


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

*lunga intervista di Scaroni a Il Foglio sul gas ma molto interessante:

"Abbiamo sbagliato, in sede Nato, a non costruire un patto, con tutti i paesi Nato, finalizzato a raggiungere uno scopo preciso.*
* Noi, insieme, diamo una mano all’Ucraina, per difendersi, come è giusto che sia, ma nessun paese Nato deve arricchirsi in questa situazione
Perchè Stati Uniti, Canada e Norvegia non danno una mano all'Italia ?

Penso a paesi che hanno tratto giovamento dall’aumento dei prezzi del gas, anche sul Gnl, come Stati Uniti e Canada, ma penso soprattutto e direi prima di ogni altra cosa alla Norvegia, che esporta ogni anno 120 miliardi di metri cubi di gas, in Europa, e che oggi, mentre noi soffriamo per le bollette, incassa sei volte in più rispetto a quello che incassava un anno fa

Non è il mercato: è la non lungimiranza
Della classe politica europea che ha scelto di non fare quello che avrebbe dovuto fare: non occuparsi del price cap dopo, ma occuparsi del price cap prima, prima del problema, legando il sostegno al pacchetto delle sanzioni al sostegno delle nostre economie. 

A me sembra sbagliato non aver detto, in sede Nato, guardate: noi diamo tutto il sostegno possibile all’Ucraina, ma prima ci dite anche come si spartiscono i mali e i beni

Essere atlantici significa tutelare i paesi che fanno parte del Patto atlantico. 
Non credo sia un’eresia dire che la tutela deve essere doppia. La tutela militare. 
E la tutela delle nostre economie in tempi di guerra. 
A meno di non voler considerare la tutela degli interessi nazionali come un lato secondario della difesa della democrazia

Dovevano essere i paesi europei più esposti a occuparsi del problema, non la Germania che alcuni problemi può risolverseli anche da sola
Ora siamo nei guai fino al collo. 
E non sono sicuro che un eventuale price cap, tra l’altro, sia una soluzione che può cambiare le carte in tavola. 
Immaginate: noi diciamo che il gas liquido, per esempio, non può essere pagato più di 100 euro a Megawattora, poi in Giappone ne offrono 110. 
Secondo voi il mercato offre Gnl a chi paga di più o a chi paga di meno?
L’unico cap che avrebbe un senso è sul gas via tubo, applicato a quei paesi, come la Norvegia, come l’Algeria, come l’Azerbaigian, in teoria anche la Libia, che purtroppo esporta sempre meno, che il gas non possono che esportarlo da noi

La Russia, per l’Italia, per l’Europa, è stata a lungo ciò che il Texas ha rappresentato e rappresenta oggi per gli Stati Uniti: un fornitore di energia e di materie prime a basso costo, facilmente raggiungibile, facilmente collegabile, e con questo sistema l’Europa ha trovato una sua forma di equilibrio. 
La Russia ci riforniva energia a prezzi bassi, che era quello di cui avevamo bisogno, e l’Europa offriva alla Russia quello che di cui avevano bisogno, ovvero tecnologia, innovazione.*
*Oggi siamo di fronte a una trasformazione epocale, doverosa ci mancherebbe, ma non sono sicuro che saremo in grado di vivere, a livello energetico, come abbiamo vissuto finora.*
*Ci saranno cambiamenti strutturali nei prossimi anni. 
Cambieranno i consumi delle famiglie, che per pagare bollette più basse dovranno ridurre i consumi energetici. 
Cambierà la geografia della distribuzione delle grandi imprese energivore, che è verosimile andranno fuori dall’Europa se il caro energia, come temo, resterà ancora a lungo con noi. 
Cambierà, poi, anche il costo strutturale dell’energia che avremo, perché per quanto gas in più riusciremo a importare e per quante rinnovabili in più riusciremo ad avere non riusciremo mai a sostituire i 29 miliardi di metri cubi di gas russo con altro gas via tubo, e facciamo finta ovviamente di non ricordarci che il gas che arriva da paesi come l’Azerbaigian arriva seguendo logiche politiche non estranee dalle volontà russe.*
*Insomma, quel che succederà mi pare evidente.*
*Importeremo gas liquefatto e i costi di trasformazione molto alti di quel gas liquefatto andranno a ricadere sulle bollette

Finirà, temo, che il consumatore europeo pagherà la bolletta, elettrica e del gas, il doppio o il triplo del consumatore americano.

Ci sarebbero alternative, ovviamente, ma sono alternative molto costose, anche politicamente, se si pensa che l’unico paese vicino che potrebbe un giorno fornirci gli stessi quantitativi di gas che arrivavano fino a qualche tempo fa dalla Russia è l’Iran. E ho detto tutto.*

*Bisogna essere pragmatici per risolvere i problemi e se i problemi si nascondono sotto il tappeto non riusciremo a risolverli quando si ripresenteranno. 
Sconsiglierei, per esempio, di non capire che la governance dell’Europa, per come è fatta, purtroppo non funziona come dovrebbe, e in situazioni come quelle di oggi, in cui si affronta tutto con lentezza, senza visione complessiva, non ci si può stupire se gli stati seguano vie nazionali per la risoluzione dei problemi

Obiettivo numero uno: lavorare come dei pazzi per intervenire sul prezzo del gas norvegese.*
*E chiedere una mano a livello Nato, agli Stati Uniti, per evitare che l’Europa sia l’unico continente a pagare il prezzo della sacrosanta difesa dell’Ucraina"*


il nostro presidente ministro degli Esteri


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lunga intervista di Scaroni a Il Foglio sul gas ma molto interessante:
> 
> "Abbiamo sbagliato, in sede Nato, a non costruire un patto, con tutti i paesi Nato, finalizzato a raggiungere uno scopo preciso.*
> * Noi, insieme, diamo una mano all’Ucraina, per difendersi, come è giusto che sia, ma nessun paese Nato deve arricchirsi in questa situazione
> ...


Da ignorante in materia, non c'è una virgola sbagliata.

Vedremo come finirà, situazione a dir poco ingarbugliata, ma voglio essere ottimista se Mady Vlady si placa un pò, e pure gli altri.

In qualche modo finirà, speriamo non male.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lunga intervista di Scaroni a Il Foglio sul gas ma molto interessante:
> 
> "Abbiamo sbagliato, in sede Nato, a non costruire un patto, con tutti i paesi Nato, finalizzato a raggiungere uno scopo preciso.*
> * Noi, insieme, diamo una mano all’Ucraina, per difendersi, come è giusto che sia, ma nessun paese Nato deve arricchirsi in questa situazione
> ...


pari pari quello che penso da quando hanno inventato le sanzioni, ed io non sono un ex AD Eni.
Non è pessimismo, è capire che il problema esiste e non si affronta con l'arcobaleno sulla finestra.
Il dubbio più grosso è su come affronteremo l'inverno 2023-24. 
Dovessimo consumare gran parte degli stoccaggi (ed ho motivo per pensarlo), la prossima estate sarà difficilissimo tornare ai livelli dell' 80-90% di riempimento, perchè un conto è avere il gas a portata di mano con un tubo un altro è dover aspettare le metaniere (con una quantità limitata) ogni 15 giorni.

Grande Scaroni, se il Milan fosse una compagnia petrolifera saresti perfetto.


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

*secondo La Stampa c'è il rischio di "una pandemia energetica"

Sarebbero già in atto delle liste nere di cittadini e aziende, soprattutto da parte di fornitori di servizi energetici medio-piccoli che vanno in crisi di liquidità facilmente*

*Ecco i criteri:

-storico pagamenti

-quartiere di residenza*

*-utenti che hanno avuto problemi con mutuo, carta di credito e rate varie

Basta dunque che anni fa hai saltato una rata di un prodotto per avere il taglio di luce e gas oggi

Obiettivo dichiarato è tenere i clienti meno rischiosi ed evitare i morosi 

Utilitalia, associazione di 450 piccole società di servizi, afferma che 70 associati sono a rischio fallimento*


----------



## Raryof (3 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto da me è saltata la luce per una ventina di minuti poco fa, casualità o sarà una roba normale?


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Intanto da me è saltata la luce per una ventina di minuti poco fa, casualità o sarà una roba normale?


Se la corrente è tornata da sola puoi stare tranquillo, non ti hanno tagliato la fornitura


----------



## Albijol (3 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto dopo mesi il TTF GAS chiude sotto 170.


----------



## Raryof (3 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se la corrente è tornata da sola puoi stare tranquillo, non ti hanno tagliato la fornitura


No no tutto il paese e non stava mica piovendo, vediamo se dovremo passare un inverno con la luce staccata per 20 minuti ogni giorno o una volta alla settimana, sarebbe assurdo ma mi aspetto di tutto ormai.
Non vorrei che fossero le prove generali...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Intanto da me è saltata la luce per una ventina di minuti poco fa, casualità o sarà una roba normale?


Non credo sia una casualità


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque credo proprio che questa società abbia bisogno di tornare nel medioevo.. con questo progresso tecnologico c'è il rischio elevato di un bel tutti saltiamo in aria.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque credo proprio che questa società abbia bisogno di tornare nel medioevo.. con questo progresso tecnologico c'è il rischio elevato di un bel tutti saltiamo in aria.


In che senso?

Se son vere le cifre che narrano, non ci toglieranno la luce per un ca... di 10% di gas che ( forse ) mancherà.

Cioè, a me fa già ridere che il gas costi 300 volte prima, per un 10% che ( ripeto, forse) mancherà.

In generale, tempo 20 anni e le discussioni in ambito energetico diventeranno risate.
Saranno tutti auto-sufficienti, almeno secondo me.

Mi preoccupano più trans, fluidi, binari e i robot che venderà Musk


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No no tutto il paese e non stava mica piovendo, vediamo se dovremo passare un inverno con la luce staccata per 20 minuti ogni giorno o una volta alla settimana, sarebbe assurdo ma mi aspetto di tutto ormai.
> Non vorrei che fossero le prove generali...


Secondo me quello potrebbe eventualmente accadere tra gennaio e marzo quando il consumo di Gas è ai massimi. In ogni caso se hai enel energia credo tu possa verificare online eventuali guasti nella tua zona


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> 
> Se son vere le cifre che narrano, non ci toglieranno la luce per un ca... di 10% di gas che ( forse ) mancherà.
> 
> ...


Non lo so stavo pensando all'atomica e poi mi è venuta in mente il paradosso fermi "Più una civiltà è evoluta maggiora è il rischio di estinzione di essa" qualcosa del genere..

Se guardiamo il progresso tecnologico è vero che da una parte viviamo a lungo abbiamo tante comodità ..dall'altra però progresso tecnologico non è solo medicina ma anche progresso degli armamenti.
Dicono che nessuno userà le atomica vero, ma ci sono 12.000 testate in toto.. basta 1 per far scattare altre 11999.

Non so nemmeno perchè ho postato qui boh


----------



## Raryof (3 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Secondo me quello potrebbe eventualmente accadere tra gennaio e marzo quando il consumo di Gas è ai massimi. In ogni caso se hai enel energia credo tu possa verificare online eventuali guasti nella tua zona


I guasti arrivano normalmente quando piove e quando salta la luce e non piove c'è sempre qualcosa di strano, se capita anche ad altri che lo segnalino pure almeno capiamo se sarà una roba normale.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> 
> Se son vere le cifre che narrano, non ci toglieranno la luce per un ca... di 10% di gas che ( forse ) mancherà.
> 
> ...


È sopravvivere 20 anni la pacchia..
e nel frattempo SE succederà (mha)
saremmo comunque indietro 
perché bisogna pensare al futuro!
e noi rispetto a chi l'ha già fatto..
risulteremo dei pezzenti...
Ovviamente a proposito di avanguardia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I guasti arrivano normalmente quando piove e quando salta la luce e non piove c'è sempre qualcosa di strano, se capita anche ad altri che lo segnalino pure almeno capiamo se sarà una roba normale.


Certi comuni dicevano che staccavano la luce per combattere la Russia  e risolvere i problemi


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so stavo pensando all'atomica e poi mi è venuta in mente il paradosso fermi "Più una civiltà è evoluta maggiora è il rischio di estinzione di essa" qualcosa del genere..
> 
> Se guardiamo il progresso tecnologico è vero che da una parte viviamo a lungo abbiamo tante comodità ..dall'altra però progresso tecnologico non è solo medicina ma anche progresso degli armamenti.
> Dicono che nessuno userà le atomica vero, ma ci sono 12.000 testate in toto.. basta 1 per far scattare altre 11999.
> ...


Per me siamo distanti anni luce dal vero progresso tecnologico, siamo poco più che all' età della pietra.

Te lo dirò fra 200 anni, se gli esperimenti di Berlusconi sulla vita eterna funzioneranno  

L' atomica la userà sicuramente qualcuno, prima o poi, penso con una probabilità del 101%

Speriamo non a questo giro


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> È sopravvivere 20 anni la pacchia..
> e nel frattempo SE succederà (mha)
> saremmo comunque indietro
> perché bisogna pensare al futuro!
> ...


Sopravvivremo, l' Italia è ricca.
Lo dico da anni, ma perchè siamo zeppi di soldi, non per flebile ottimismo.

I conti correnti strabordano, prima di andare tutti al macero passeranno a batter cassa.
Sono solo mal distribuiti, c'è troppa gente povera o che fatica ad arrivare a fine mese.

E' l' ovvio risultato del capitalismo, ma come tutto non è sostenibile in eternità, il divario sarà aritmeticamente sempre maggiore.
Prima o poi cambierà qualcosa.

Altrimenti si arriverà ad un punto dove la metà benestante dovrà andare in giro con la scorta.

E' a lungo termine che l' italiano di razza è fregato, ma noi ce la faremo a morire prima per vecchiaia, almeno spero.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Nel frattempo, l'ondata benefica gialloblu è arrivata a casa di mia madre, bolletta luce da 70 a 500 euro.

"Non sarà un problema pagare qualcosina in più".
"Stiamo alla grande in Europa".
"Russia in default da febbraio".

Per cosa poi, per difendere l'Ucraina, che a detta dei sapientoni sta perfino massacrando la Russia?

Maledetti.

Maledetti tutti, soprattutto i boccaloni che fanno i gradassi. Se fanno 'ste robe è proprio a causa loro, che alimentano questo clima ideologico. Mica sono stupidi ai piani alti.

Spero che qualcuno pianga di brutto, magari quando nessuno lo vede, eh, e dopo aver scritto le ennesime trollate.


----------



## Raryof (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sopravvivremo, l' Italia è ricca.
> Lo dico da anni, ma perchè siamo zeppi di soldi, non per flebile ottimismo.
> 
> I conti correnti strabordano, prima di andare tutti al macero passeranno a batter cassa.
> ...


Ricchezza è vecchiaia e per quanto uno lo possa non credere veramente anche i ricchi vecchi muoiono, alla fine la ricchezza è come un insieme che si riempie ferocemente, un insieme artificiale che poi non è però destinato a scoppiare, ci sono le multinazionali, ci sono cose già create, già pensate che non possono morire, è l'artificialità che mantiene il controllo di ciò che ha creato per mantenere un ordine sballato della distribuzione della ricchezza, la ricchezza una cosa può fare bene, mantenere l'esclusività e il rischio 0 di non contaminarsi con la feccia povera che però utilizza altrimenti che mondo sarebbe se vivessero solo i ricchi? chi produce? chi compra? è logico che in futuro vedremo sicuramente una diminuzione del ceto medio, non dei ricchi o delle loro ricchezze, probabilmente essere bianchi sarà un privilegio per pochi perché essere bianchi significa essere ricchi, magari non oggi ma tra 70-80 anni sicuramente visto che l'Italietta come tutti gli altri paesi europei verrà completamente travolta dalla globalizzazione e dalla sostituzione etnica, per un figlio che non fai almeno 10 clandestini entrano in Italia, il futuro è già scritto.
E sai perché non ci sarà nessuna rivoluzione? perché la disomogeneità di un paese che sarà per larghi tratti (fai un bel 70%) non bianco o etnicamente non omogeneo sarà la forza per chi, già oggi, comanda in una situazione di cambiamento feroce, alla luce del sole, il mantenimeno della disuguaglianza sarà un gioco da ragazzi per quei ricchi bianchi, intoccabili, in un paese globalizzato e senza più niente in comune (difficile pensare che i dialetti rimarranno), tradizione, storia, religione, stile di vita.
La gente oggi è tranquilla e lo capisco, ma quel benessere, medio, non sarà mantenuto a lungo, per una serie infinita di fattori che noi vediamo oggi, per chi ci sarà tra 70-80 anni certe cose saranno viste come normali e la visione dell'Italia sicuramente sarà molto diversa, senza troppe distinzioni tra i cognomi, stili di vita, dialetti, la normalità di un paese che fu, spazzato via dal cambiamento imposto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

Problema energetico risolto con l'energy rap  Iniziano le campagne idiote


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ricchezza è vecchiaia e per quanto uno lo possa non credere veramente anche i ricchi vecchi muoiono, alla fine la ricchezza è come un insieme che si riempie ferocemente, un insieme artificiale che poi non è però destinato a scoppiare, ci sono le multinazionali, ci sono cose già create, già pensate che non possono morire, è l'artificialità che mantiene il controllo di ciò che ha creato per mantenere un ordine sballato della distribuzione della ricchezza, la ricchezza una cosa può fare bene, mantenere l'esclusività e il rischio 0 di non contaminarsi con la feccia povera che però utilizza altrimenti che mondo sarebbe se vivessero solo i ricchi? chi produce? chi compra? è logico che in futuro vedremo sicuramente una diminuzione del ceto medio, non dei ricchi o delle loro ricchezze, probabilmente essere bianchi sarà un privilegio per pochi perché essere bianchi significa essere ricchi, magari non oggi ma tra 70-80 anni sicuramente visto che l'Italietta come tutti gli altri paesi europei verrà completamente travolta dalla globalizzazione e dalla sostituzione etnica, per un figlio che non fai almeno 10 clandestini entrano in Italia, il futuro è già scritto.
> E sai perché non ci sarà nessuna rivoluzione? perché la disomogeneità di un paese che sarà per larghi tratti (fai un bel 70%) non bianco o etnicamente non omogeneo sarà la forza per chi, già oggi, comanda in una situazione di cambiamento feroce, alla luce del sole, il mantenimeno della disuguaglianza sarà un gioco da ragazzi per quei ricchi bianchi, intoccabili, in un paese globalizzato e senza più niente in comune (difficile pensare che i dialetti rimarranno), tradizione, storia, religione, stile di vita.
> La gente oggi è tranquilla e lo capisco, ma quel benessere, medio, non sarà mantenuto a lungo, per una serie infinita di fattori che noi vediamo oggi, per chi ci sarà tra 70-80 anni certe cose saranno viste come normali e la visione dell'Italia sicuramente sarà molto diversa, senza troppe distinzioni tra i cognomi, stili di vita, dialetti, la normalità di un paese che fu, spazzato via dal cambiamento imposto.


Eppure io lo "sento" che presto o tardi, ci sarà una patrimoniale ( mascherata, o meno, non lo so) bella pesante per rimettere le cose apposto.

È troppo dura cosi, davanti ad ogni crisi, dalla più leggera alla più seria come quella di oggi, siamo tra i pochi che non possono MAI porre rimedio.

Perché? Per un debito pubblico enorme, fatto da politici inetti e scarsamente lungimiranti.
Che piaccia o no, questo enorme peso su tutti noi castra qualunque cosa.

Molti, non ricordo se anche tu, pensano che sarebbe superabile con una propria moneta: ma è uguale, sarebbe pura e semplice svalutazione, sempre di un deperimento dei patrimoni si tratta.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Problema energetico risolto con l'energy rap  Iniziano le campagne idiote


2 parole una iniza per P, l'altra per D.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Problema energetico risolto con l'energy rap  Iniziano le campagne idiote


Ci faranno soffrire un mesetto, poi interverranno.

Ormai la corda è troppo tirata.

O la piantano con la speculazione, ma dubito, o ci saranno aiuti di stato e ci ripensiamo più in la a come pagarlo.


----------



## JDT (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sopravvivremo, l' Italia è ricca.
> Lo dico da anni, ma perchè siamo zeppi di soldi, non per flebile ottimismo.
> 
> I conti correnti strabordano, prima di andare tutti al macero passeranno a batter cassa.
> ...


Sto rispulciando i dati per non dire castronerie, ma in Italia i poveri sono pochissimi rispetto ad Usa, UE e Usa, senza considerare che è quello che dichiariamo  . Per dirti, in %, la Spagna ne ha il doppio e la Germania il 50% in più rispetto la popolazione, troppi ne devono cadere di ricconi. Tra l'altro, la vecchia classe media italiana è ENORMEMENTE più ricca del resto delle altre classi medie. 

E per mantenere questo sistema, servono i poveri. È brutto e schifoso scriverlo nel 2022, ma questo è il mondo, dall'Uganda, alla Cina, agli Usa. L'eccezione siamo noi italiani, che di riffa e di raffa abbiamo case, auto, vacanze e pure i risparmi . E, imho, saremo quelli che ne soffrirà no prima e di più.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso delle campagne per il risparmio è che si concentrano veramente sulle cacate. Questi pensano che spegnere prima la luce o "cucinare" la pasta a fuoco spento faccia la differenza. Ne sono davvero convinti!

E' una cosa che mi manda ai pazzi. Il risparmio energetico non lo fai non usando il phon o spegnendo la luce. Non si risparmia NIENTE così. NIENTE.

Il consumo di energia lo abbatti se seghi i consumi su lavastoviglie, forno, asciugatrice, lavatrici ecc...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

Chissà se questo gasdotto avrebbe attutito un pò di cose....
P.S 120 milioni restituiti all'UE    
Non è la prima volta che sento di milioni e milioni non spesi dall'italia e ritornati indietro.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Sto rispulciando i dati per non dire castronerie, ma in Italia i poveri sono pochissimi rispetto ad Usa, UE e Usa, senza considerare che è quello che dichiariamo  . Per dirti, in %, la Spagna ne ha il doppio e la Germania il 50% in più rispetto la popolazione, troppi ne devono cadere di ricconi. Tra l'altro, la vecchia classe media italiana è ENORMEMENTE più ricca del resto delle altre classi medie.
> 
> E per mantenere questo sistema, servono i poveri. È brutto e schifoso scriverlo nel 2022, ma questo è il mondo, dall'Uganda, alla Cina, agli Usa. L'eccezione siamo noi italiani, che di riffa e di raffa abbiamo case, auto, vacanze e pure i risparmi . E, imho, saremo quelli che ne soffrirà no prima e di più.


Si, lo so che non siamo messi male in assoluto.

Ma comunque, milioni di persone povere sono tante lo stesso.

Io purtroppo faccio sempre fatica ad immedesimarmi in realtà fuori dalla Lombardia, dove la gente pensa solo che a lavorare da generazioni, e quindi anche l'ultimo degli operai gira con l'auto da 20.000 euro.

Ma i milioni di poveri, sono dati abbastanza reali.

Però c' è una cosa che non capisco: la madre della mia ragazza, ha 64 anni, mai lavorato, se non a fare pulizie in nero e robe simili, non è stata molto fortunata.

Ha una vecchia casa di proprietà e basta, dove vive, nessuno entrata e pochi risparmi.

Beh, io "rido" ogni volta che mi fa vedere una bolletta: non paga un centesimo da un anno.
Ogni bolletta è a credito addirittura, penso sia per via dell' ISEE basso


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chissà se questo gasdotto avrebbe attutito un pò di cose....
> P.S 120 milioni restituiti all'UE
> Non è la prima volta che sento di milioni e milioni non spesi dall'italia e ritornati indietro.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3434


noi delle isole probabilmente facciamo puzza e ribrezzo. Anche da me 30 progetti su 30 tutti bocciati e nemmeno 1€ (di 381 milioni) dal PNRR


----------



## Raryof (3 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Problema energetico risolto con l'energy rap  Iniziano le campagne idiote
> 
> .


Terribile, ma a 'sto punto rivaluto subito questa:


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, lo so che non siamo messi male in assoluto.
> 
> Ma comunque, milioni di persone povere sono tante lo stesso.
> 
> ...




Il problema di ste cose è che non responsabilizzi la gente così. Il risultato è che abbiamo frotte di persone nelle case popolari e chi usufruisce di certi bonus che è abituata a pensare che è tutto dovuto e non risparmia un centesimo perché tanto hanno tutto aggratis.

Non sanno cosa sia un consumo responsabile, proprio zero. Con i prezzi attuali però i comuni vanno in bancarotta se lasciano tutto così e non tagliano forniture in qualche modo.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema di ste cose è che non responsabilizzi la gente così. Il risultato è che abbiamo frotte di persone nelle casi popolari e chi usufruisce di certi bonus che è abituata a pensare che è tutto dovuto e non risparmia un centesimo perché tanto hanno tutto aggratis.
> 
> Non sanno cosa sia un consumo responsabile, proprio zero. Con i prezzi attuali però i comuni vanno in bancarotta se lasciano tutto così e non tagliano forniture in qualche modo.


Vero, andrebbe fissato un tetto "vitale"


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure io lo "sento" che presto o tardi, ci sarà una patrimoniale ( mascherata, o meno, non lo so) bella pesante per rimettere le cose apposto.
> 
> È troppo dura cosi, davanti ad ogni crisi, dalla più leggera alla più seria come quella di oggi, siamo tra i pochi che non possono MAI porre rimedio.
> 
> ...


è dal 24 febbraio che cè la patrimoniale
una delle tante


----------



## JDT (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, lo so che non siamo messi male in assoluto.
> 
> Ma comunque, milioni di persone povere sono tante lo stesso.
> 
> ...


Ed è a mio avviso il problema del marcio italiano, siamo troppo assistenzialisti, non ho idea di quanto impatti, ma credo sia una cifra esagerata (e forse per questo nessuno ne parla). Prima non era così, se eri povero ti facevi il mazzo, ora hai casa popolare, sgravi fiscali, bollette ridotte, bonus aggiuntivi su figli (!!!), e priorità in ogni dove. 

Invece, noi abbiamo "bisogno" di poveri, non di parassiti(generalizzo eh, so bene che ci sono nuclei che soffrono ed hanno sofferto..)


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chissà se questo gasdotto avrebbe attutito un pò di cose....
> P.S 120 milioni restituiti all'UE
> Non è la prima volta che sento di milioni e milioni non spesi dall'italia e ritornati indietro.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3434


Gli asini che stipendiano lautamente da anni non sono in grado di fare un progetto sensato che sia uno... I polacchi si rifanno le autostrade coi soldini comunitari mentre i nostri li restituiamo perché non riusciamo nemmeno a stilare un progetto credibile... 

Come si spiega tutto ciò? 
A) abbiamo una classe politica totalmente incompetente

B) Si disinteressano del loro lavoro 

C) I piani europei non sono compatibili con i banchetti degli appalti italiani, che i nostri governanti vogliono belli abbondanti per dare da mangiare a più elettori/finanziatori/amici imprenditori possibile 

Secondo me, una somma delle 3


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

*Ennesima slitta a Bruxelles per il tetto del gas*
*ancora una volta da giugno non si riesce a convincere i paesi nordici, in primis Germania e Olanda, al tetto del gas*
*nuovo episodio venerdì al vertice di Praga


Ansa*


----------



## JDT (4 Ottobre 2022)

Arrivato oggi "settembre" nel mio negozio, fatto una piccola manovra per risparmiare a metà mese senza togliere nulla, da 251 aumentata a 263€ (contro i 170 del 2021) . Certo, sono sotto contratto a mercato libero, però mi ritengo moderatamente soddisfatto, ottobre se gli aumenti saranno le % previste dovrei essere su quelle cifre lì.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ennesima slitta a Bruxelles per il tetto del gas*
> *ancora una volta da giugno non si riesce a convincere i paesi nordici, in primis Germania e Olanda, al tetto del gas*
> *nuovo episodio venerdì al vertice di Praga
> 
> ...


a parte il fatto che la Germania potrebbe pure aver ragione sulla bontà del provvedimento,
se non convinci loro è tutto inutile perchè saranno quelli che offriranno 1€ in più del ''tetto" per accaparrarsi il gas.

PS: oggi dovrebbe arrivare ulteriore batosta sul prezzo del gas.


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Arrivato oggi "settembre" nel mio negozio, fatto una piccola manovra per risparmiare a metà mese senza togliere nulla, da 251 aumentata a 263€ (contro i 170 del 2021) . Certo, sono sotto contratto a mercato libero, però mi ritengo moderatamente soddisfatto, ottobre se gli aumenti saranno le % previste dovrei essere su quelle cifre lì.



Questo tipo di post mi piace parecchio, spero altri si aggiungano e parlino della propria esperienza attuale in ambito luce e riscaldamento.


----------



## Mauricio (4 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a parte il fatto che la Germania potrebbe pure aver ragione sulla bontà del provvedimento,
> se non convinci loro è tutto inutile perchè saranno quelli che offriranno 1€ in più del ''tetto" per accaparrarsi il gas.
> 
> *PS: oggi dovrebbe arrivare ulteriore batosta sul prezzo del gas.*


Veramente sta perdendo il 3% sotto 165€ sul future di Amsterdam.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ennesima slitta a Bruxelles per il tetto del gas*
> *ancora una volta da giugno non si riesce a convincere i paesi nordici, in primis Germania e Olanda, al tetto del gas*
> *nuovo episodio venerdì al vertice di Praga
> 
> ...


Ancora questa proposta da ciarlatani 
non la faranno mai perché improponibile..
nessuno ci rimette per l'Europaaaaa !!


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Veramente sta perdendo il 3% sotto 165€ sul future di Amsterdam.


nono intendevo l'aggiornamento dei prezzi da Arera


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di post mi piace parecchio, spero altri si aggiungano e parlino della propria esperienza attuale in ambito luce e riscaldamento.


Come già scritto qualche giorno fa ripeto se fa piacere:
Casa in classe A+ con 6 kw fotovoltaico e 11 kw di accumulatore (no ricircolo d'aria centralizzato nè scambiatore di calore). Solo elettricità no gas.
Bolletta più cara febbraio marzo 2021 circa 300 euro con 22° in casa (riscaldamento acceso SOLO nei bagni al minimo).
Bolletta meno cara giugno luglio: 57 € di spesa contro 192 € di rimborso per energia venduta

Sono in una condizione particolarmente privilegiata, ma giusto per rendere l'idea di dove si può arrivare oggi avendone la possibilità


----------



## Mauricio (4 Ottobre 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Come già scritto qualche giorno fa ripeto se fa piacere:
> Casa in classe A+ con 6 kw fotovoltaico e 11 kw di accumulatore (no ricircolo d'aria centralizzato nè scambiatore di calore). Solo elettricità no gas.
> Bolletta più cara febbraio marzo 2021 circa 300 euro con 22° in casa (riscaldamento acceso SOLO nei bagni al minimo).
> Bolletta meno cara giugno luglio: 57 € di spesa contro 192 € di rimborso per energia venduta
> ...


Con un impianto del genere quanto riesci a coprire dei consumi? 80%? Meno/più?


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Con un impianto del genere quanto riesci a coprire dei consumi? 80%? Meno/più?


In estate spesso il 100 %...dipende dal tempo e dalla nuvolosità. Generalmente le batterie si caricano dalle 8, alle 10.30 sono già cariche e per il resto del tempo l'energia viene venduta (circa 25/30 kw al giorno vanno in rete). Verso le 17.30 inizio a consumare l'energia delle batterie e la mattina alle 8 ho ancora quasi il 20 %. Quella poca energia che prendo dalla rete viene solo in quei momenti in cui cucino e il consumo supera i 4 kw (quindi poca roba).
In inverno invece perdi circa un paio d'ore di carica e il riscaldamento consuma anche di notte...le batterie si scaricano circa alle 10 di sera.
Casa mia (95 mq e siamo in 2) ha un consumo di circa 1 megawatt al mese in inverno, di questi circa 500/600 kw sono autoprodotti

PS: le cifre del post precedente si riferiscono all'anno 2022, non 2021. Infatti io ho fatto il contratto nuovo a giugno 2021 e già pagavo l'elettricità 32 cent/kw

Ho scritto un sacco di volte "circa"


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Con un impianto del genere quanto riesci a coprire dei consumi? 80%? Meno/più?


Ah ci tengo anche a precisare: per "inverno" intendo max 3 mesi all'anno. Con una casa ben isolata il riscaldamento si può accendere anche solo da metà dicembre a metà marzo e in certi periodi pure a "singhiozzo" sfruttando solo gli split della pompa di calore se non è troppo freddo


----------



## Milanoide (4 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di post mi piace parecchio, spero altri si aggiungano e parlino della propria esperienza attuale in ambito luce e riscaldamento.


Io scantono un attimo nell'auto trazione.
Veicolo vecchio marchiato ladri per onorare la produzione nazionale, salvo poi scoprire a cose fatte che lo fanno in Turchia. Stupido io.
Alimentazione benzina metano perché sono un gretino che rispetta l'ambiente oltre che accorto.
Spesa media per percorrere 350 km fino ad un anno e qualche mese fa 18 euro.
Settimana scorsa ne pagavo 40 qualcosa per la stessa percorrenza.Vicino alla parità con la benzina.

venerdì non ho fatto metano perché di questi tempi quando un distributore diventa conveniente stai in coda mezz'ora e più.

ieri, passo, ero stanco, non ho fatto caso alla zero coda.
prezzo passato da 1,999 a 3,086 / Kg

64 euro e rotti per fare 350 km.

Con la fiesta a puzzolio della mia morosa a quella cifra ne farei 800 e passa.

il gretino da ora andrà a benzina (con consumi comunque da fuori serie)


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Io scantono un attimo nell'auto trazione.
> Veicolo vecchio marchiato ladri per onorare la produzione nazionale, salvo poi scoprire a cose fatte che lo fanno in Turchia. Stupido io.
> Alimentazione benzina metano perché sono un gretino che rispetta l'ambiente oltre che accorto.
> Spesa media per percorrere 350 km fino ad un anno e qualche mese fa 18 euro.
> ...



Mia madre ha la panda a Metano... Ci sono solo due distribuitori in zona, uno Enercoop a 3.99 al kg e uno a 2.20.Ovviamente vanno tutti dal secondo, ma ogni volta devi fare almeno mezz'ora di fila. E a mezzogiorno già chiudono perché i serbatoi sono già vuoti.


----------



## Mauricio (4 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mia madre ha la panda a Metano... Ci sono solo due distribuitori in zona, uno Enercoop a 3.99 al kg e uno a 2.20.Ovviamente vanno tutti dal secondo, ma ogni volta devi fare almeno mezz'ora di fila. E a mezzogiorno già chiudono perché i serbatoi sono già vuoti.


Non so i conti con la Panda, ma la benzina essendo ad 1,6 scarso non conviene se il metano supera i 2€. Per cui sarebbe da evitare proprio.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, l'ondata benefica gialloblu è arrivata a casa di mia madre, bolletta luce da 70 a 500 euro.
> 
> "Non sarà un problema pagare qualcosina in più".
> "Stiamo alla grande in Europa".
> ...


Un paio di pagine nell'inserto Corriere Economia di fine agosto inizio settembre descrivevano in dettaglio che questi trend erano già in atto da molto prima della guerra.

Scelte di partenariato russo-indiano o russo-cinese che partono da 10-15 anni fa.

Oggi sentivo alla radio che la Cina ha appena sorpassato l'intera Europa per quantità di idrocarburi acquistati dalla Russia.

Quello che la guerra sta fornendo è un alibi alla speculazione ancora più intensa.
E restiamo a guardare...

Qui ammetto che l'UE non ci sta facendo una bella figura (eufemismo).

Di base, condivido il discorso di Scaroni in toto. 
Mi lamento che, come scriveva Tomaso Padova Schioppa, in Italia manca la visione lunga, ma per miopia, pastrocchi e lentezze la UE ci viene dietro a ruota.
Difficile governare.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

da ieri il mio fornitore indipendente abituale di metano per auto ha ceduto al mercato, dopo aver resistito stoicamente alla tentazione di speculare praticamente ha raddoppiato (da 1,59 a 3,21 euro).
due settimane fa era ancora 1,4
sto monitorando la situazione in vari posti attraverso il comparatore di prezzi del MISE, assurde le differenze
da 3,9 a 1,8 euro in pochi chilometri


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Un paio di pagine nell'inserto Corriere Economia di fine agosto inizio settembre descrivevano in dettaglio che questi trend erano già in atto da molto prima della guerra.
> 
> Scelte di partenariato russo-indiano o russo-cinese che partono da 10-15 anni fa.
> 
> ...



Noi invece ci autosabotiamo. E con grande soddisfazione.

Molti dicono che è la Cina che tiene per le palle la Russia, vediamo se invece non è l'esatto contrario, visto che basano il loro fabbisogno energetico su di loro.

Poi chissà se, passato qualche anno, la gente capirà o si avviterà sulle solite considerazioni ideologiche.

Ma per quel tempo uscirà un'altra forma di emergenza, resta da capire quale (gli alieni?).


----------



## Milanoide (4 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mia madre ha la panda a Metano... Ci sono solo due distribuitori in zona, uno Enercoop a 3.99 al kg e uno a 2.20.Ovviamente vanno tutti dal secondo, ma ogni volta devi fare almeno mezz'ora di fila. E a mezzogiorno già chiudono perché i serbatoi sono già vuoti.


Il mio enercoop è a 2,2 (follie del localismo o cambiamento imminente?).
è il prezzo che mi avvicina la percorrenza metano a poco più della benzina.
Ho un Doblò per trasportare attrezzatura sportiva (e fare mille mila traslochi).
Se avessi una Panda credo andrei a Benzina senza pensarci troppo.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Noi invece ci autosabotiamo. E con grande soddisfazione.
> 
> Molti dicono che è la Cina che tiene per le palle la Russia, vediamo se invece non è l'esatto contrario, visto che basano il loro fabbisogno energetico su di loro.
> 
> ...


Temo anche io che la Cina sia dietro a molti effetti nel suo voler diventare la "fabbrica del mondo".
Un decennio fa prezzo della fibra di carbonio che impazzisce.

Tranquillo, se arrivano gli alieni io e te chiamiamo le scosciate violo crinite di Base Luna ed il Comandante Straker ci salverà.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da ieri il mio fornitore indipendente abituale di metano per auto ha ceduto al mercato, dopo aver resistito stoicamente alla tentazione di speculare praticamente ha raddoppiato (da 1,59 a 3,21 euro).
> due settimane fa era ancora 1,4
> sto monitorando la situazione in vari posti attraverso il comparatore di prezzi del MISE, assurde le differenze
> da 3,9 a 1,8 euro in pochi chilometri


Non so se il tuo fornitore abituale abbia resistito o meno alla tentazione di speculare.
A molti semplicemente scade il contratto con una tariffa e ne parte un altro. 
Un contratto conveniente poteva avere una scadenza lunga, ma quando arriva la scadenza finisci al mercato future di Amsterdam. Ed è qui che la forchetta si allarga.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Ottobre 2022)

Qualcuno dei più esperti ha idea se l'assolo tedesco degli ultimi giorni sia per quanto riguarda i 200 miliardi alle imprese in solitaria, sia per l'ostruzionismo al price cap sul gas possa stare innervosendo un pò troppo gli alleati? 

La Polonia che chiede 1300 miliardi di danni di guerra alla Germania in questo momento come ve la spiegate?


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

*presidente di Facile.it a Tagada su La7*

*"Il gas arriverà a costare oltre 300 euro al mese a famiglia"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ennesima slitta a Bruxelles per il tetto del gas*
> *ancora una volta da giugno non si riesce a convincere i paesi nordici, in primis Germania e Olanda, al tetto del gas*
> *nuovo episodio venerdì al vertice di Praga
> 
> ...


"ha chi giovahhh?"


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

*Gentiloni, commissario all'Economia, e Breton, commissario al Mercato interno, chiedono di avere i prestiti SURE per la crisi energetica come per il covid 

Rifiuto del ministro delle Finanze tedesco, il liberale Lindner


Adnkronos*


----------



## Djici (4 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente di Facile.it a Tagada su La7
> 
> "Il gas arriverà a costare oltre 300 euro al mese a famiglia"*


Sto in Belgio.
Avevo un contratto che mi costava 75 euro al mese per l'elettricità e 75 euro al mese per il gas.
Nuovi prezzi dal primo ottobre : 177 al mese per l'elettricità e 386 al mese per il gas


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sto in Belgio.
> Avevo un contratto che mi costava 75 euro al mese per l'elettricità e 75 euro al mese per il gas.
> Nuovi prezzi dal primo ottobre : 177 al mese per l'elettricità e 386 al mese per il gas


puoi protestare sotto il palazzo UE di Bruxelles bruciando le bollette come fanno qui in Italia


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2022)

Si sta avvicinando la fine della finta Europa unita, molto bene.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Avevo un contratto che mi costava 75 euro al mese per l'elettricità e 75 euro al mese per il gas.


non sembra nemmeno cosi economico


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2022)

ma i contratti non sono bimestrali ? 300€ / mese o 300€ a fattura ?


----------



## Djici (4 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non sembra nemmeno cosi economico


Non era molto economico... Ma ora mi costa 4 volte tanto


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

*Claudio De Scalzi AD di ENI in un intervento agli Eni Awards riportato da Rainews:

"L'Italia oggi ha gas e si capisce dal fatto che l'hub italiano ha un costo del gas a 140-150 euro per megawattora e il Ttf è a 180-200 euro; c'è una differenza dovuta al fatto che lo sforzo di aver portato più gas ha abbassato i prezzi e l'offerta adesso supera la domanda, anche gli stoccaggi sono pieni. Certo questi metri cubi in più che stiamo portando stanno anche andando verso mercati che hanno prezzi più attraenti e questo è un problema che dobbiamo risolvere".
*
-Come risolvere questo problema?
* "Andiamo, come ha detto il ministro Cingolani, anche al 100% degli stoccaggi che deve essere preso e comprato, in modo tale che il nostro sforzo non diventi un bellissimo sforzo di solidarietà perché avendo gli stoccaggi pieni e saturi meglio riusciamo a mantenere dei picchi e coprire un periodo più lungo".* 

-E' fiducioso per l'inverno?
*"È difficile essere fiducioso, abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile per essere in una posizione positiva ma siamo in una interconnessione globale. Questo vuol dire che se i prezzi sono altissimi e il gas lo mettiamo in un hub ci sfugge. Quindi ci sono delle variabili del sistema che non sono sotto controllo di nessuno. Il contributo addizionale del gas russo che speriamo ritorni è fondamentale, 20 milioni di metri cubi al giorno che sono tra il 9-10% del supply (fornitura, ndr) che sta arrivando in Italia. È importante che i rigassificatori funzionino, è importante che non ci siano problemi tecnici alle produzioni in Algeria o Egitto o interruzioni dalla Libia. Sono tante le variabili ecco perché un sistema energetico deve essere sempre in ridondanza, non solo nell'offerta ma anche nelle infrastrutture. La ridondanza deve essere in termini di geografie e rigassificatori".

"Adesso un grosso sforzo lo abbiamo fatto con i tubi cercando di mantenere un flusso anche nei momenti non semplici, ma il grosso verrà dal gas liquefatto e se non avremo i rigassificatori il gas che viene dall'Angola, dalla Nigeria e a fine 2023 dal Mozambico e dall'Egitto andrà da altre parti, nei paesi dove ci sono rigassificatori"*

-Servono altri rigassificatori in aggiunti a quelli offshore?
* "Sì, perché il gas ci accompagnerà ancora per molto tempo e abbiamo bisogno di una ridondanza di installazioni. La Spagna consuma 30 miliardi di metri cubi ma ha rigassificatori per 65-70 miliardi, noi ne consumiamo 75 ma abbiamo rigassificatori per 17 miliardi. È chiaro che con i due mobili da 5 miliardi e un ulteriore terzo si entrerebbe in quella ridondanza di infrastrutture che può far tenere i prezzi più bassi perché l'offerta deve superare la domanda". *

-Sui provvedimenti futuri
*"a livello europeo dobbiamo diversificare non solo le fonti energetiche ma anche il mix energetico. Le rinnovabili sono sufficienti, abbiamo bisogno di biocarburanti, idrogeno ma anche il nucleare di quarta generazione e di un sistema energetico che non sia in contraddizione con lo sforzo di contrasto al cambiamento climatico".*


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

De Scalzi filorusso e pessimista, il governo dei migliori ha fatto il massimo e andrà tutto bene


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Claudio De Scalzi AD di ENI in un intervento agli Eni Awards riportato da Rainews:
> 
> "L'Italia oggi ha gas e si capisce dal fatto che l'hub italiano ha un costo del gas a 140-150 euro per megawattora e il Ttf è a 180-200 euro; c'è una differenza dovuta al fatto che lo sforzo di aver portato più gas ha abbassato i prezzi e l'offerta adesso supera la domanda, anche gli stoccaggi sono pieni. Certo questi metri cubi in più che stiamo portando stanno anche andando verso mercati che hanno prezzi più attraenti e questo è un problema che dobbiamo risolvere".*
> 
> ...


@Swaitak mi ricollego qui, mi sono.accorto solo ora che scrivevamo nel topic sbagliato.

Io non sapevo spiegartela, ma qui spiega tutto bene nell'intervista che hai riportato.

La metà dei problemi è dovuto più a questioni finanziarie che reali, roba da matti.

Comunque l'ultima parte, è indirizzata anche a tutti quelli che stanno rompendo le palle sui rigassificatori....


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

@pazzomania se ti va leggila, esprime perfettamente i miei timori. 
Timori che io proietto fino al 2024 perchè vedo difficoltoso il riempimento degli stoccaggi partendo da un livello probabilmente più basso di quello che avevamo quest'anno con l'aggravante di doverlo fare senza gas da tubo.

Per quanto riguarda Cingolani, a me non convince molto il suo piano ma non credo possa fare di più al momento se non affrettare l'arrivo dei rigassificatori (bisogna vedere se esistono pronta consegna).
Però ha detto chiaramente che avremo 10% in meno di gas per coniugarlo con la transizione energetica, insomma secondo lui dobbiamo installare 9 GW di rinnovabile quest'anno.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Swaitak mi ricollego qui, mi sono.accorto solo ora che scrivevamo nel topic sbagliato.
> 
> Io non sapevo spiegartela, ma qui spiega tutto bene nell'intervista che hai riportato.
> 
> ...


si ma quelle dell'altro topic sono lamentele superate, ormai il danno finanziario è compiuto , vedremo cosa partoriranno i burocrati di Bruxelles.
La questione tecnica è quella che mi tiene sulle spine perchè non ho la percezione di come le cose stiano procedendo, mi sembra tanta aria fritta alla Salvini per farti capire


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> @pazzomania se ti va leggila, esprime perfettamente i miei timori.
> Timori che io proietto fino al 2024 perchè vedo difficoltoso il riempimento degli stoccaggi partendo da un livello probabilmente più basso di quello che avevamo quest'anno con l'aggravante di doverlo fare senza gas da tubo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Cingolani, a me non convince molto il suo piano ma non credo possa fare di più al momento se non affrettare l'arrivo dei rigassificatori (bisogna vedere se esistono pronta consegna).
> Però ha detto chiaramente che avremo 10% in meno di gas per coniugarlo con la transizione energetica, insomma secondo lui dobbiamo installare 9 GW di rinnovabile quest'anno.


Io sulla disponibilità sono ottimista.

Sul prezzo va secondo me analizzata la questione.
Qui va fatto qualcosa


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2022)

solita perla di Republica sulla nuova vita post energetica

"Caldi ed eleganti: l’inverno del caro bollette richiede un cambio di look​*L'esigenza di abbassare il termostato sta portando ad un cambiamento nel costume: addio alla formalità classica, diamo il benvenuto al layering in versione elegante. 
Portavoce di questa mutazione stilistica è il presidente francese Emmanuel Macron, che ha già sostituto la camicia con il dolcevita

La parola chiave per questo inverno dunque è layering, ovvero stratificare"*


e andiamo con tutona, maglia della salute e pigiamone sotto i calzoni
vedremo gente stratificata in giro come l'omino della Michelin


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


>


Prima o poi toccherà a tutti, attendo sulla riva del fiume


----------



## Devil man (5 Ottobre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi toccherà a tutti, attendo sulla riva del fiume


Ora non so la cronostoria di questa signora.. ma i piccoli panifici, bar, tabacchi e compagnia bella erano i complici che chiedevano il greencaz... Se no non compravi.

Adesso? Piangete? Non mettete più la bandiera Ucraina fuori dalla porta ?


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solita perla di Republica sulla nuova vita post energetica
> 
> "Caldi ed eleganti: l’inverno del caro bollette richiede un cambio di look​*L'esigenza di abbassare il termostato sta portando ad un cambiamento nel costume: addio alla formalità classica, diamo il benvenuto al layering in versione elegante.
> Portavoce di questa mutazione stilistica è il presidente francese Emmanuel Macron, che ha già sostituto la camicia con il dolcevita
> ...


zecche anti italiane


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2022)

*Von der Leyen: Ue pronta a parlare di un tetto al prezzo del gas*

«L’Unione europea è pronta a discutere un tetto per il prezzo del gas per produrre elettricità,una soluzione temporanea fino allo sviluppo di un nuovo indice dei prezzi della Ue che garantisca un migliore funzionamento del mercato».


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen: Ue pronta a parlare di un tetto al prezzo del gas*
> 
> «L’Unione europea è pronta a discutere un tetto per il prezzo del gas per produrre elettricità,una soluzione temporanea* fino allo sviluppo di un nuovo indice dei prezzi della Ue che garantisca un migliore funzionamento del mercato*».


Buongiorno....ci sono arrivati


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solita perla di Republica sulla nuova vita post energetica
> 
> "Caldi ed eleganti: l’inverno del caro bollette richiede un cambio di look​*L'esigenza di abbassare il termostato sta portando ad un cambiamento nel costume: addio alla formalità classica, diamo il benvenuto al layering in versione elegante.
> Portavoce di questa mutazione stilistica è il presidente francese Emmanuel Macron, che ha già sostituto la camicia con il dolcevita
> ...



Più propongono idiozie e più la gente è convinta di quello che stiamo facendo.

Io vorrei sapere come fa a sopravvivere un giornale così osceno e maledetto.


----------



## sunburn (5 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> .Io vorrei sapere come fa a sopravvivere un giornale.


Grazie alle visualizzazioni che hanno pubblicando articoli del tipo “caldi ed eleganti: l’inverno del caro bollette richiede un cambio di look”.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Grazie alle visualizzazioni che hanno pubblicando articoli del tipo “caldi ed eleganti: l’inverno del caro bollette richiede un cambio di look”.


Assolutamente cosi, lo dico sempre.

Siamo in un mondo di clickbaiting, pubblicano solo cose che fanno arrabbiare la gente, tanto che gli frega tu clicchi e loro guadagnano.

Lo fanno di proposito


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Grazie alle visualizzazioni che hanno pubblicando articoli del tipo “caldi ed eleganti: l’inverno del caro bollette richiede un cambio di look”.



Ah ok, insomma, un po' come certa gente che scrive post assurdi qui nel forum.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen: Ue pronta a parlare di un tetto al prezzo del gas*
> 
> «L’Unione europea è pronta a discutere un tetto per il prezzo del gas per produrre elettricità,una soluzione temporanea fino allo sviluppo di un nuovo indice dei prezzi della Ue che garantisca un migliore funzionamento del mercato».


speriamo non siano tipo i rinnovi del Milan: l'ue offre x, la germania chiede y


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> speriamo non siano tipo i rinnovi del Milan: l'ue offre x, la germania chiede y


Ursolina: "discuteremo del tetto al prezzo del gas"

Tedescotto pelato: "ah si? non mettiamo più 200 miliardi, ne metteremo 500"


----------



## Albijol (5 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen: Ue pronta a parlare di un tetto al prezzo del gas*
> 
> «L’Unione europea è pronta a discutere un tetto per il prezzo del gas per produrre elettricità,una soluzione temporanea fino allo sviluppo di un nuovo indice dei prezzi della Ue che garantisca un migliore funzionamento del mercato».



Non ne capisco niente ma secondo gli esperti quella del Cap al prezzo del gas è una cahata pazzesca. Serve ridurre i consumi del 15 per cento almeno questa invernata, e comprare più rigassificatori possibili (come conferma De Scalzi)


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non ne capisco niente ma secondo gli esperti quella del Cap al prezzo del gas è una cahata pazzesca. Serve ridurre i consumi del 15 per cento almeno questa invernata, e comprare più rigassificatori possibili (come conferma De Scalzi)


Certo che è una cavolata, in un libero mercato non ha senso fissare un prezzo massimo.

Non serve essere esperti, questi sono concetti da economia casalinga!

Non ho capito se però sarà come dici, o se sarà un cap farlocco, del tipo se il gas costa 160, noi UE mettiamo l' eccedenza di 100 e basta.

Comunque, non era quello il punto focale, ma la parte più importante è "una soluzione temporanea fino allo sviluppo di un nuovo indice dei prezzi della Ue che garantisca un migliore funzionamento del mercato"

Sono giorni che dico quanto sia assurdo, pagare 10 volte prima, un prodotto di cui non c'è assolutamente carenza di offerta, ma anzi un' eccedenza .


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2022)

*Ripresi i flussi di gas da Tarvisio (sbocco italiano del TAG), il problema era di garanzia monetaria al trasportatore austriaco.*


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ora non so la cronostoria di questa signora.. ma i piccoli panifici, bar, tabacchi e compagnia bella erano i complici che chiedevano il greencaz... Se no non compravi.
> 
> Adesso? Piangete? Non mettete più la bandiera Ucraina fuori dalla porta ?


Sì da quel punto di vista è giusto che abbiano subito una bella botta, ti sei schierato? ora ti hanno fatto saltare l'attività, altro che sicurezza nazionale.
Quando cominci ad essere istituzionalizzato poi lo stato non solo non ti dà alcuna mano ma ti fa pure chiudere, se vuoi riapri ma come? hanno fatto saltare tutte quelle attività anche storiche e a conduzione familiare per aprire in futuro, chissà, forse dei forni dove vendere il pane con gli insetti, il disegno che ci aspetta è tragico, non esiste alcuno stop, non paghi? chiudi, vuoi aprire un'attività? costi altissimi, tasse altissime, ma questo è il futuro sostenibile secondo loro, cioè devi lavorare meno, meno attività meno consumo, si va verso una robotizzazione del lavoro con alcuni settori storici in mano ad un unico big, questi piccoli pescetti tutti nei comuni e nelle frazioni poi vendono magari ai cinesi e lì ci vanno a vendere roba scadente, non pagheranno alcuna tassa e ogni 2 anni si sposteranno, cose viste e riviste, tu finirai a fare il mercato, di fatto diventrai un ambulante o un mantenuto dallo stato buono che ha sconfitto la povertà togliendo il lavoro e distruggendo la produttività stessa.
In tutto questo c'è un bel sussidio, praticamente lo stato ti dice questo, noi non abbiamo alcun bisogno di te e mettersi in proprio, qui da me, non paga, non avrai alcun aiuto perché sto trasformando la mia economia rendendola più sostenibile, svenduta a chi mi comanda, non ti ho tutelato anche se hai lavorato una vita e ora per colpa della guerra ti tocca chiudere, la colpa è tua che hai sbagliato il lavoro da fare, non mia che subisco ben volentieri la guerra.


----------



## sunburn (5 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente cosi, lo dico sempre.
> 
> Siamo in un mondo di clickbaiting, pubblicano solo cose che fanno arrabbiare la gente, tanto che gli frega tu clicchi e loro guadagnano.
> 
> Lo fanno di proposito


La combo diffusione internet+ diffusione smartphone ha ammazzato il giornalismo.
Prima i giornali uscivano una volta al giorno e avevano un numero limitato di pagine, quindi dovevano necessariamente selezionare cosa pubblicare.
Adesso lo spazio è infinito e le pagine web dei quotidiani devono essere aggiornate continuamente perché, se restassero uguali per 24 ore, ogni persona le visualizzerebbe una volta sola al giorno.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2022)

*Accordo raggiunto per il nuovo pacchetto di sanzioni contro la Russia.
E' incluso il price cap al petrolio.*


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì da quel punto di vista è giusto che abbiano subito una bella botta, ti sei schierato? ora ti hanno fatto saltare l'attività, altro che sicurezza nazionale.
> Quando cominci ad essere istituzionalizzato poi lo stato non solo non ti dà alcuna mano ma ti fa pure chiudere, se vuoi riapri ma come? hanno fatto saltare tutte quelle attività anche storiche e a conduzione familiare per aprire in futuro, chissà, forse dei forni dove vendere il pane con gli insetti, il disegno che ci aspetta è tragico, non esiste alcuno stop, non paghi? chiudi, vuoi aprire un'attività? costi altissimi, tasse altissime, ma questo è il futuro sostenibile secondo loro, cioè devi lavorare meno, meno attività meno consumo, si va verso una robotizzazione del lavoro con alcuni settori storici in mano ad un unico big, questi piccoli pescetti tutti nei comuni e nelle frazioni poi vendono magari ai cinesi e lì ci vanno a vendere roba scadente, non pagheranno alcuna tassa e ogni 2 anni si sposteranno, cose viste e riviste, tu finirai a fare il mercato, di fatto diventrai un ambulante o un mantenuto dallo stato buono che ha sconfitto la povertà togliendo il lavoro e distruggendo la produttività stessa.
> In tutto questo c'è un bel sussidio, praticamente lo stato ti dice questo, noi non abbiamo alcun bisogno di te e mettersi in proprio, qui da me, non paga, non avrai alcun aiuto perché sto trasformando la mia economia rendendola più sostenibile, svenduta a chi mi comanda, non ti ho tutelato anche se hai lavorato una vita e ora per colpa della guerra ti tocca chiudere, la colpa è tua che hai sbagliato il lavoro da fare, non mia che subisco ben volentieri la guerra.



Di fatto il povero cittadino beota sta finanziando le multinazionali e le big del business, che poi ovviamente spostano i soldi nei paradisi fiscali, con l'unico cruccio di distribuire le mancette a chi ha costruito questo sistema.

Lo fa, e pure con convinzione. Poi quando si renderà conto di essere in mezzo di strada e si dovrà spaccare di lavoro per 18 ore al giorno come un robot in qualche capannone, darà la colpa ai fascisti.


----------



## Shmuk (5 Ottobre 2022)

Franco Bernabé ex AD Eni:

*"Al momento fa caldo e c'è un eccesso di gas, ma tutto è destinato a finire appena cambierà la situazione climatica. Soltanto tra gennaio e febbraio capiremo quanto i problemi stiano diventando seri. Gli stoccaggi che abbiamo correttamente riempito non basteranno"*


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La combo diffusione internet+ diffusione smartphone ha ammazzato il giornalismo.
> Prima i giornali uscivano una volta al giorno e avevano un numero limitato di pagine, quindi dovevano necessariamente selezionare cosa pubblicare.
> Adesso lo spazio è infinito e le pagine web dei quotidiani devono essere aggiornate continuamente perché, se restassero uguali per 24 ore, ogni persona le visualizzerebbe una volta sola al giorno.


Io critico aspramente il modo odierno di fare giornalismo, come penso sia evidente.

Però per certi versi li capisco.

Metti anche di essere un giornalista serio, integerrimo, sotto un Quotidiano con la Q maiuscola, onestissimo e trasparentissimo senza alcune influenze.

Tutto bello, peccato che devi stare in piedi come tutti gli altri.

Se la tua concorrenza fa schifo, aizza la gente, fa triggering, fa clickbaiting, tu devi comunque adeguare il tuo livello verso il basso, altrimenti semplicemente.... sparisci dopo essere fallito

E' un pò come quando a lavoro devo scontrarmi contro chi fa preventivi ridicoli, o chiudi o devi tirare verso il basso anche tu.
Finisce che piano piano distruggi il sistema con la corsa al ribasso, che sia economico o qualitativo


----------



## JDT (5 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ora non so la cronostoria di questa signora.. ma i piccoli panifici, bar, tabacchi e compagnia bella erano i complici che chiedevano il greencaz... Se no non compravi.
> 
> Adesso? Piangete? Non mettete più la bandiera Ucraina fuori dalla porta ?


Rientro anche nella categoria. Non riesco a rispondere senza essere sicuro di essere bannato  .


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Accordo raggiunto per il nuovo pacchetto di sanzioni contro la Russia.
> E' incluso il price cap al petrolio.*



*Orban ha imposto che l'oleodotto che porta il greggio in Ungheria sia escluso, altrimenti avrebbe messo il veto, come per le sanzioni al petrolio*


complimenti a lui che fa il suo interesse nazionale sempre, mentre gli altri abbaiano contro di lui...


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orban ha imposto che l'oleodotto che porta il greggio in Ungheria sia escluso, altrimenti avrebbe messo il veto*


Ue fai da te, pagliacci.
Dai che manca poco e salta tutto.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

*Analista di Goldman Sachs certifica il fallimento green, nonostante la retorica onnipresente:*

*"Diamo un'occhiata a cosa ci hanno dato gli investimenti nell'energia verde. 
Ecco le statistiche di gennaio di quest'anno. 
Alla fine del 2021, i combustibili fossili rappresentavano l'81% del consumo totale di energia. 
10 anni fa, questa cifra era dell'82%.*
*Quindi, tutti questi investimenti nelle energie rinnovabili - e stiamo parlando di 3,8 trilioni di dollari; ripeto: 3,8 trilioni di dollari! – hanno spostato il consumo di combustibili fossili dall'82% all'81% del consumo totale di energia.*
* Ma se si tiene conto di tutto ciò che sta accadendo e della sostituzione dei volumi mancanti di gas con il carbone, questa cifra è probabilmente di nuovo superiore all'82%."

CNBC*




> *
> 
> *


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2022)

*Come riportato dal WSJ e Bloomberg

Nonostante le forti pressioni dell'amministrazione Biden, che aveva richiesto di non ridurre la produzione, l'Opec+ (organizzazione di 13 paesi che detengono il 45% della produzione mondiale di petrolio NDR) e la Russia hanno raggiunto un accordo per il taglio della produzione di greggio di 2 milioni di barili al giorno .

A causa dei tagli, molto maggiori di quanto ci si aspettasse, si temono forti aumenti per il mercato dei carburanti.

Biden afferma: "Devo vedere cosa c'è nel dettaglio. Sono preoccupato, non è necessario"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

Strano ma vero, qualcuno che inizia a capire qualcosa delle sanzioni che colpiscono noi e non la russia 
Bella anche la stoccata a tabacci (presente in studio) e al bibitaro


----------



## Djici (5 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Come riportato dal WSJ e Bloomberg
> 
> Nonostante le forti pressioni dell'amministrazione Biden, che aveva richiesto di non ridurre la produzione, l'Opec+ (organizzazione di 13 paesi che detengono il 45% della produzione mondiale di petrolio NDR) e la Russia hanno raggiunto un accordo per il taglio della produzione di greggio di 2 milioni di barili al giorno .
> 
> ...


Troppo facile così. Esportono meno ma con l'aumento dei prezzi e probabile che incassino lo stesso prezzo (se non addiritura di più).
Insomma e come il Milan che vuole fare uno stadio più piccolo.
Diminuisce l'offerta e aumenta il prezzo.

Grazie al catz !

Un giorno saremo tutti autosufficienti.
Purtroppo quel giorno arriverà sempre troppo tardi.
E quei paesi di melma non prenderanno più mezza lira


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Strano ma vero, qualcuno che inizia a capire qualcosa delle sanzioni che colpiscono noi e non la russia
> Bella anche la stoccata a tabacci (presente in studio) e al bibitaro


questo signore da sempre lo dice, non è mai stato succube del sistema anzi in tv lo usano come "cattivo"
così come Cardini e altri professori


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2022)

*Borrell da Bruxelles

"I cittadini devono prepararsi a ogni sacrificio.
Devono capire che ne vale la pena"*


flamer numero uno Borrell
chissà se ci fosse ancora Mogherini...


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell da Bruxelles
> 
> "I cittadini devono prepararsi a ogni sacrificio.*
> *Devono capire che ne vale la pena"*
> ...


per i santi interessi democratici vale la pena sacrificare anche la vita


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2022)

*Il Corriere della Sera sfida Repubblica sul suo campo: la nuova normalità 

"Scorte energetiche e previsioni meteo.
I mesi invernali saranno più miti grazie al riscaldamento globale"*


#freddomanonfreddissimo #sanzionomaresisto


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2022)

*presidente Michel da Bruxelles per Financial Times:*

*"La nostra strategia energetica comune dovrebbe avere quattro obiettivi*.

*In primo luogo, ridurre i nostri consumi.*
Questo sarà importante non solo quest’inverno, ma in modo permanente.
Abbiamo già iniziato su questa strada.

*In secondo luogo, dobbiamo garantire la sicurezza dell’approvvigionamento.*
Ci stiamo diversificando dall’energia russa a fornitori più affidabili.
Non dobbiamo ripetere gli errori del passato, diventando eccessivamente dipendenti da un’unica fonte.
Dovremmo anche acquistare in modo più intelligente.

*Terzo, dobbiamo abbassare i prezzi.*
Il nostro mercato elettrico è stato concepito in un altro tempo per un altro tempo

*Infine dobbiamo creare un'Unione energetica*
Le azioni legittime intraprese dai governi per proteggere le loro famiglie e imprese possono causare squilibri.
Questo crea un’impressione di ingiustizia.
E alla fine mette in pericolo il dinamismo del mercato unico, uno dei nostri beni più preziosi
La crisi finanziaria globale e la crisi del debito sovrano hanno spinto l’Ue a creare un’unione bancaria, per garantire la stabilità del settore bancario
La pandemia ci ha insegnato a mettere in comune le nostre risorse nel settore sanitario.
Ora dobbiamo fare lo stesso nel settore dell’energia e creare questa vera unione dell’energia."


sostanzialmente usiamo le disgrazie per togliere più sovranità agli stati, niente male come piano
con la chicca dei consumi da tagliare per sempre


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Approvate le nuove disposizioni per risparmiare gas:
Il calendario delle accensioni per zone climatiche​
1) Zona A: ore 5 giornaliere dal 8 dicembre al 7 marzo;
2) Zona B: ore 7 giornaliere dal 8 dicembre al 23 marzo;
3) Zona C: ore 9 giornaliere dal 22 novembre al 23 marzo;
4) Zona D: ore 11 giornaliere dal 8 novembre al 7 aprile;
5) Zona E: ore 13 giornaliere dal 22 ottobre al 7 aprile;
6) Zona F: nessuna limitazione.​


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell da Bruxelles
> 
> "I cittadini devono prepararsi a ogni sacrificio.*
> *Devono capire che ne vale la pena"*
> ...


Io intanto mi segno le città e le nazioni che hanno fatto del bene al mondo finora.. che poi li sacrifico ben volentieri..


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Approvate le nuove disposizioni per risparmiare gas:
> Il calendario delle accensioni per zone climatiche​​1) Zona A: ore 5 giornaliere dal 8 dicembre al 7 marzo;​2) Zona B: ore 7 giornaliere dal 8 dicembre al 23 marzo;​3) Zona C: ore 9 giornaliere dal 22 novembre al 23 marzo;​4) Zona D: ore 11 giornaliere dal 8 novembre al 7 aprile;​5) Zona E: ore 13 giornaliere dal 22 ottobre al 7 aprile;​6) Zona F: nessuna limitazione.​


questo governo che continua a fare decreti etc si è reso conto che la sua linea ha straperso alle elezioni ?
vedo che continuano con disivoltura fino al momento del rinnovo
il buon senso vorrebbe che post elezioni le mosse fossero concordate con chi ha vinto le elezioni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell da Bruxelles
> 
> "I cittadini devono prepararsi a ogni sacrificio.*
> *Devono capire che ne vale la pena"*
> ...



Vale la pena per chi? il cocainomane ugraino e il suo padrone americano?
Di certo non per noi.


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2022)

evvai, si va in guerra anche contro la Serbia
stavolta il veto minacciato niente di meno dalla Bulgaria che non ha neanche un governo, accontentata

*ministro degli Interni serbo:

 "L'UE non ha imposto l'ottava serie di sanzioni contro la Russia, ma il primo pacchetto di sanzioni contro la Serbia*

*L'UE ha dimostrato ancora una volta di essere un club di paesi le cui divisioni erano a Stalingrado e che l'unica coerenza nella sua politica è vendicarsi dei popoli liberi.*
* Su iniziativa della Croazia, alla Serbia è vietato importare petrolio russo attraverso il gasdotto Adriatico ma non lo vietano alla Bulgaria".*


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2022)

TTF gas a 158..ottimo. Intanto ho installato 2 clima inverter Mitsubishi, così almeno di notte spengo la caldaia a gas . Vi aggiorno sui consumi.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> TTF gas a 158..ottimo. Intanto ho installato 2 clima inverter Mitsubishi, così almeno di notte spengo la caldaia a gas . Vi aggiorno sui consumi.


I climatizzatori rendono bene soltanto in questo periodo, quando fa freddo freddo non scaldano mica tanto...


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I climatizzatori rendono bene soltanto in questo periodo, quando fa freddo freddo non scaldano mica tanto...



Vediamo! Cmq dalle mie parti la temperatura non raggiunge mai lo zero se non una due settimane all'anno MAX.


----------



## Andris (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Draghi ieri al vertice di Praga brutale contro Scholz e Rutte*
*
"Stiamo discutendo di gas da sette mesi. 
Abbiamo speso decine di miliardi dei contribuenti europei, serviti a foraggiare la guerra di Mosca e non abbiamo ancora risolto nulla. *
*Se non avessimo perso così tanto tempo ora non ci troveremmo sull’orlo della recessione"*


La Stampa


----------



## Andris (9 Ottobre 2022)

*ministro indiano dell'Energia da Washington respinge ogni influenza americana e conferma gli acquisti dalla Russia

"L'India continuerà ad acquistare petrolio, così come ogni altro prodotto, dal fornitore più conveniente
Nessuno ci dice cosa fare"

Times Now*

*a settembre la Russia è diventato il secondo fornitore dopo l'Arabia Saudita*



altro che le palle mosce europee...li sbeffeggia nella capitale con il governo americano davanti


----------



## Swaitak (9 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro indiano dell'Energia da Washington respinge ogni influenza americana e conferma gli acquisti dalla Russia
> 
> "L'India continuerà ad acquistare petrolio, così come ogni altro prodotto, dal fornitore più conveniente
> Nessuno ci dice cosa fare"
> ...


occhio, che questi (i non occidentali) si sono resi conto d'un tratto della nostra dipendenza da loro (e gli opec lo dimostrano).
Chi si fida ciecamente degli Algerini e Azeri vari è pazzo.


----------



## vota DC (9 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro indiano dell'Energia da Washington respinge ogni influenza americana e conferma gli acquisti dalla Russia
> 
> "L'India continuerà ad acquistare petrolio, così come ogni altro prodotto, dal fornitore più conveniente
> Nessuno ci dice cosa fare"
> ...


Abbiamo fatto i bulli con i serbi, non cerchiamo di impedire agli indiani di prendere petrolio russo?
Comunque qui ancora più assurdo perché l'avvicinamento di India con la Russia è dovuto alla politica palesemente filopakistana.... e il Pakistan ha "ricambiato" continuando tuttora a finanziare i talebani e sostenendo i russi!


----------



## Andris (9 Ottobre 2022)

*incredibile notizia dalla Germania: l'aiuto che vuole stanziare il governo fino a 200 miliardi potrebbe essere contrario alla legge tedesca e ai Trattati europei*

*secondo il presidente della Corte dei Conti tedesca sarebbe falso in bilancio, perchè questo questo fondo speciale elude il controllo del parlamento tedesco e della Commissione europeo.*
*Sarebbe un debito insostenibile fuori bilancio, già nel 2022 debiti per 360 miliardi


Milano Finanza*


----------



## Andris (9 Ottobre 2022)

*Peskov, portavoce Cremlino:*
*
"L'Europa risentirà delle conseguenze negative di aver rifiutato l'energia russa per i prossimi 10-20 anni.
*
*Gli Usa si approfittano della crisi energetica dell'Europa vendendole il proprio gas tre volte più costoso"*


Ansa


----------



## Swaitak (9 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Peskov, portavoce Cremlino:*
> 
> *"L'Europa risentirà delle conseguenze negative di aver rifiutato l'energia russa per i prossimi 10-20 anni.*
> 
> ...


magari ce lo vendessero davvero, giusto le due scorreggette del vecchio ci stanno mandano


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Peskov, portavoce Cremlino:*
> 
> *"L'Europa risentirà delle conseguenze negative di aver rifiutato l'energia russa per i prossimi 10-20 anni.*
> 
> ...



Ma no, gli USA non approfittano mai delle guerre per arricchirsi


----------



## Andris (9 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> magari ce lo vendessero davvero, giusto le due scorreggette del vecchio ci stanno mandano


è vero che i costi del gas liquefatto, più i costi per le infrastrutture da costruire o affittare e il trasporto marittimo, sono molto superiori al gas naturale russo


----------



## Raryof (9 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Peskov, portavoce Cremlino:*
> 
> *"L'Europa risentirà delle conseguenze negative di aver rifiutato l'energia russa per i prossimi 10-20 anni.*
> 
> ...


'Sta cosa fa riderissimo,, come se fosse solamente il gas e non tutto l'apparato produttivo che si vede privare di un mercato come quello russo, parlo di facilitazioni, buoni rapporti, in pratica entriamo in economia di guerra per sempre e di questo ne risentiremo per diversi decenni (speriamo che per allora gli illuminati europeisti attuali siano già in orizzontale o cenere), altro che 100% di gas, è una roba assurda, non capisco davvero come facciano ad autocastigarsi così senza valutare il poi, incapacità totale, struttura protettiva del bene comune in mano a banche o poteri forti, assurdo e quella struttura protettiva è chi ti minaccia se non fai come ti viene detto, anche a tuo danno, allora sì che è guerra, tutto questo per cosa? per spingere verso il green? o per abituare la gente a diventare utili robottini nelle mani del padrone che apre e chiude il gas???
Mi chiedo quando tornerà l'autodeterminazione del popolo, alla fine siamo italiani in Italia, per quanto qualcuno ci voglia più simili agli americani, globalizzati, a favore del diverso, divisi, ma a favore di chi? bisogna far valere lo stato di diritto e una presa di coscienza forte per mantenersi in equilibrio in mezzo al casino che dei prezzolati hanno creato, per un interesse momentaneo che però li vomiterà presto, il tempo di tirare le somme di tutto questo casino irreale che hanno messo su e che non finirà MAI con la fine della guerra.


----------



## bobbylukr (9 Ottobre 2022)

Sta cosa che poi ci toccava comprare il gas liquefatto americano al triplo del gas russo me l'aveva predetta mia nipote, che ha 4 anni, prima che iniziasse la guerra...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Sta cosa che poi ci toccava comprare il gas liquefatto americano al triplo del gas russo me l'aveva predetta mia nipote, che ha 4 anni, prima che iniziasse la guerra...



Questa cosa è uno dei motivi per cui la guerra è ancora in corso.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 'Sta cosa fa riderissimo,, come se fosse solamente il gas e non tutto l'apparato produttivo che si vede privare di un mercato come quello russo, parlo di facilitazioni, buoni rapporti, in pratica entriamo in economia di guerra per sempre e di questo ne risentiremo per diversi decenni (speriamo che per allora gli illuminati europeisti attuali siano già in orizzontale o cenere), altro che 100% di gas, è una roba assurda, non capisco davvero come facciano ad autocastigarsi così senza valutare il poi, incapacità totale, struttura protettiva del bene comune in mano a banche o poteri forti, assurdo e quella struttura protettiva è chi ti minaccia se non fai come ti viene detto, anche a tuo danno, allora sì che è guerra, tutto questo per cosa? per spingere verso il green? o per abituare la gente a diventare utili robottini nelle mani del padrone che apre e chiude il gas???
> Mi chiedo quando tornerà l'autodeterminazione del popolo, alla fine siamo italiani in Italia, per quanto qualcuno ci voglia più simili agli americani, globalizzati, a favore del diverso, divisi, ma a favore di chi? bisogna far valere lo stato di diritto e una presa di coscienza forte per mantenersi in equilibrio in mezzo al casino che dei prezzolati hanno creato, per un interesse momentaneo che però li vomiterà presto, il tempo di tirare le somme di tutto questo casino irreale che hanno messo su e che non finirà MAI con la fine della guerra.


L’autodeterminazione è una delle tante palle che vengono propagandate, come stanno evidenziando questi ultimi mesi contano il peso e la credibilità a livello internazionale. Noi siamo una colonia da 80 anni, peso politico zero, tutte le decisioni geopolitiche sono fuori dalle nostre mani e le cose non cambieranno a breve, una nazione vecchia e rincoglionita come la nostra non si metterà certo a far guerre di liberazione per allontanare gli yankee.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

*accordo tra Vucic e Orban su un oleodotto per collegare la Serbia direttamente al petrolio degli Urali e lasciare il percorso che porta attraverso la Croazia


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

*Bar di Palermo riceve una bolletta folle da 80.000 per un bimestre di elettricità

il titolare decide di staccarla e di affittare un generatore: costa "appena" 1.000 euro a settimana di consumo e 50 euro al giorno di gas per accenderlo


Il Messaggero*


praticamente le attività si riducono a chioschi ambulanti


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

*Andria, famoso caseificio nella città si attacca abusivamente alle rete elettrica pubblica con 500.00 euro di corrente utilizzata a quanto pare.
I controlli sono scattati dopo che Enel ha notato i consumi crollati e ha allertato la polizia 

Gazzetta del Mezzogiorno*


aveva ragione la boldrini, un giorno la cultura dei rom e dei migranti sarebbe diventata la nostra.
speriamo che non arriviamo a rubare il rame dai tralicci e a rompere le ossa ai figli per mendicare meglio...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Andria, famoso caseificio nella città si attacca abusivamente alle rete elettrica pubblica con 500.00 euro di corrente utilizzata a quanto pare.
> I controlli sono scattati dopo che Enel ha notato i consumi crollati e ha allertato la polizia
> 
> Gazzetta del Mezzogiorno*
> ...


non potevano cuocere le mozzarelle a fuoco spento?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bar di Palermo riceve una bolletta folle da 80.000 per un bimestre di elettricità*



Ma come si fa ad andare avanti così?
Non solo non si avranno più profitti, ma per pagare bollettone del genere si dovranno anche indebitare malamente.


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Ottobre 2022)

La Banca d'Italia, cari cittadini, vi manda i suoi calorosi saluti e vi ricorda che i prezzi dell'energia *devono *crescere per raggiungere gli obiettivi di transizione climatica.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

*Bloomberg:

dietro-front del governo tedesco: potrebbe accettare di far debito comune UE per la crisi energetica, ma solo in forma di prestiti e non aiuti a fondo perduto come per il covid*


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg:
> 
> dietro-fronti del governo tedesco: potrebbe accettare di far debito comune UE per la crisi energetica, ma solo in forma di prestiti e non aiuti a fondo perduto come per il covid*


Un' altra vittoria per super Mario, arriverà pure il magico pricecap


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Approvate le nuove disposizioni per risparmiare gas:
> Il calendario delle accensioni per zone climatiche​​1) Zona A: ore 5 giornaliere dal 8 dicembre al 7 marzo;​2) Zona B: ore 7 giornaliere dal 8 dicembre al 23 marzo;​3) Zona C: ore 9 giornaliere dal 22 novembre al 23 marzo;​4) Zona D: ore 11 giornaliere dal 8 novembre al 7 aprile;​5) Zona E: ore 13 giornaliere dal 22 ottobre al 7 aprile;​6) Zona F: nessuna limitazione.​




Ma chi tiene il riscaldamento acceso 13 ore al giorno?
Io sono in zona e, ma non l'ho mai tenuto acceso più di 5 ore al giorno ed era quando proprio ci davo giù di brutto.

L'anno scorso credo sia stato acceso al massimo 3 ore al giorno per tenere sui 19 gradi in casa


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma chi tiene il riscaldamento acceso 13 ore al giorno?
> Io sono in zona e, ma non l'ho mai tenuto acceso più di 5 ore al giorno ed era quando proprio ci davo giù di brutto.
> 
> L'anno scorso credo sia stato acceso al massimo 3 ore al giorno per tenere sui 19 gradi in casa



A casa mia a Dic gen feb se spengo i riscaldamenti la sera, alla mattina mi ritrovo 10 gradi in casa.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A casa mia a Dic gen feb se spengo i riscaldamenti la sera, alla mattina mi ritrovo 10 gradi in casa.


dove abiti?


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> dove abiti?



Provincia AP, la temperatura raramente scende sotto lo zero ma il problema è la mia vecchia casa di campagna che ha quattro lati esposti e zero coibentazione


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma chi tiene il riscaldamento acceso 13 ore al giorno?
> Io sono in zona e, ma non l'ho mai tenuto acceso più di 5 ore al giorno ed era quando proprio ci davo giù di brutto.
> 
> L'anno scorso credo sia stato acceso al massimo 3 ore al giorno per tenere sui 19 gradi in casa


La classe energetica della casa fa la differenza...se abiti in una vecchia casa in sasso ti ci vogliono 12 ore per scaldarla
In una casa in classe A+ basta accendere le pompe di calore 2 ore la sera


----------



## pazzomania (11 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Provincia AP, la temperatura raramente scende sotto lo zero ma il problema è la mia vecchia casa di campagna che ha quattro lati esposti e zero coibentazione


Facevi il 110


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Facevi il 110



Sono stato uno stupido lo so. Ma non sono riuscito a convincere mia madre, comproprietaria dell'immobile.


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2022)

*Cingolani come Garibaldi, a Piombino si fa l'Italia o si muore*

*"Sull'entrata in funzione del rigassificatore di Piombino sicurezze non ne ho.

Spero che tutti si rendano conto che la sicurezza nazionale dipende da quello.

Se avremo la nave rigassificatrice e non riusciremo a usarla, sarà un suicidio. 

C'è un problema nimby, e qualcuno dovrà prendersi la responsabilità. *
*Io sono stato chiaro: la nave resterà lì 3 anni, poi la sposteremo in un sito non invasivo"

Ansa*


#icchètufaipiombino #piombinoburiana


----------



## Swaitak (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cingolani come Garibaldi, a Piombino si fa l'Italia o si muore*
> 
> *"Sull'entrata in funzione del rigassificatore di Piombino sicurezze non ne ho.
> 
> ...


il piano di Cingolani si basa sul buon cuore degli italiani, fuffa.


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2022)

Alla fine il rigassificatore a Piombino si farà, state sereni. Magari daranno un contentino agli abitanti, tipo taglio bollette della luce


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Alla fine il rigassificatore a Piombino si farà, state sereni. Magari daranno un contentino agli abitanti, tipo taglio bollette della luce


taglio della luce se lo fanno, taglio della luce se non lo fanno


----------



## Nomaduk (11 Ottobre 2022)

Certo che non bastava la tassazione folle, non bastava la burocrazia folle, ora arrivano anche i costi di servizio folli. Sembra che vogliano far chiudere di proposito le piccole aziende per far gestire tutto ad amazon e altri medi player.


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2022)

*i galletti alzano la cresta, ministro Economia francese duro contro gli Stati Uniti in parlamento:*

*"Non possiamo accettare che il nostro partner americano ci venda il suo GNL a un prezzo quatto volte quello al quale vende agli industriali americani. *
*Il conflitto in Ucraina non deve sfociare in una dominazione economica americana e a un indebolimento della UE"*


alleluja, ora se se aspettiamo un sussulto di orgoglio dal governo italiano..


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2022)

*il piano ambizioso di Scholz emerso al vertice di Praga:

allenza UE con Giappone e Corea del Sud, poi contrattare il prezzo al ribasso dei nuovi contratti di fornitori alternativi alla Russia (Stati Uniti, Canada, Norvegia)*


----------



## Swaitak (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il piano ambizioso di Scholz emerso al vertice di Praga:
> 
> allenza UE con Giappone e Corea del Sud, poi contrattare il prezzo al ribasso dei nuovi contratti di fornitori alternativi alla Russia (Stati Uniti, Canada, Norvegia)*


al TG1 citavano il Gnl Cinese (a sua volta acquistato dalla russia)


----------



## bobbylukr (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i galletti alzano la cresta, ministro Economia francese duro contro gli Stati Uniti in parlamento:*
> 
> *"Non possiamo accettare che il nostro partner americano ci venda il suo GNL a un prezzo quatto volte quello al quale vende agli industriali americani. *
> *Il conflitto in Ucraina non deve sfociare in una dominazione economica americana e a un indebolimento della UE"*
> ...


Alla buonora!


----------



## RickyKaka22 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Sostituire il piano cottura con tripla corona con uno a induzione in questo momento pensate possa essere una buona scelta?


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Ottobre 2022)

Non mi spiego per quale strano motivo "la gente" dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo sulle scelte strategiche energetiche.
Se tocca trovare 15 milioni di metri cubi di gas e servono i rigassificatori, si fanno, punto.
Io sono convintissimo che ci siano delle pesantissime infiltrazioni russe in diversi ambiti della politica che stanno cercando di remare contro ogni scelta in direzione dell'autonomia energetica da Mosca. 
Non mi stupirei per nulla di svegliarmi in una "mani russe" dalla sera alla mattina.


----------



## Raryof (11 Ottobre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Sostituire il piano cottura con tripla corona con uno a induzione in questo momento pensate possa essere una buona scelta?


Io ho messo il piano a induzione in estate.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non mi spiego per quale strano motivo "la gente" dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo sulle scelte strategiche energetiche.
> Se tocca trovare 15 milioni di metri cubi di gas e servono i rigassificatori, si fanno, punto.
> Io sono convintissimo che ci siano delle pesantissime infiltrazioni russe in diversi ambiti della politica che stanno cercando di remare contro ogni scelta in direzione dell'autonomia energetica da Mosca.
> Non mi stupirei per nulla di svegliarmi in una "mani russe" dalla sera alla mattina.


saranno gli stessi giochetti che bloccano il nostro stadio, tra l'altro il sindaco di Piombino non è di FDI?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i galletti alzano la cresta, ministro Economia francese duro contro gli Stati Uniti in parlamento:*
> 
> *"Non possiamo accettare che il nostro partner americano ci venda il suo GNL a un prezzo quatto volte quello al quale vende agli industriali americani. *
> *Il conflitto in Ucraina non deve sfociare in una dominazione economica americana e a un indebolimento della UE"*
> ...




"_Ma tutto questo a chi giovah_ ?!?"


----------



## Blu71 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i galletti alzano la cresta, ministro Economia francese duro contro gli Stati Uniti in parlamento:
> 
> "Non possiamo accettare che il nostro partner americano ci venda il suo GNL a un prezzo quatto volte quello al quale vende agli industriali americani.
> *Il conflitto in Ucraina non deve sfociare in una dominazione economica americana e a un indebolimento della UE"*




Se ne stanno accorgendo ancora adesso del comportamento abituale degli USA?


----------



## RickyKaka22 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io ho messo il piano a induzione in estate.



Sicuramente penso che come consumi sia meglio l'induzione...hai già un riscontro?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ne stanno accorgendo ancora adesso del comportamento abituale degli USA?



Ma come osi mettere in dubbio la benevolenza degli usa?


----------



## Raryof (11 Ottobre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente penso che come consumi sia meglio l'induzione...hai già un riscontro?


A parte quello ti rompi pure meno a pulirlo.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma come osi mettere in dubbio la benevolenza degli usa?



Io non "metto in dubbio". Affermo che, per me, gli USA sono speculatori senza scrupoli.


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io ho messo il piano a induzione in estate.



Ogni fuoco quanti watt ha di potenza? 1000?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte quello ti rompi pure meno a pulirlo.


Io ho abbassato la potenza 1500 ampere, tipo livello 3 su 10. Vediamo il primo riscontro delle bollette.


----------



## Raryof (11 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ogni fuoco quanti watt ha di potenza? 1000?


Non ti so dire, non sono espertissimo in materia, dovrei guardare nel foglietto illustrativo che avrò da qualche parte.
Sono comunque 3 fuochi, due grandi uno medio.
Per me è stata più una questione di comodità, un po' come passare dalla scopa all'aspirapolvere.


----------



## Raryof (11 Ottobre 2022)

@Albijol la marca è Noxton, 3 fuochi.
E' la prima roba che trovi su amazon quando ricerchi.


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> @Albijol la marca è Noxton, 3 fuochi.



Ok, do un occhiata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell da Bruxelles
> 
> "I cittadini devono prepararsi a ogni sacrificio.*
> *Devono capire che ne vale la pena"*
> ...


A testa in giù tu e i tuoi compari


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i galletti alzano la cresta, ministro Economia francese duro contro gli Stati Uniti in parlamento:*
> 
> *"Non possiamo accettare che il nostro partner americano ci venda il suo GNL a un prezzo quatto volte quello al quale vende agli industriali americani. *
> *Il conflitto in Ucraina non deve sfociare in una dominazione economica americana e a un indebolimento della UE"*
> ...



Mi pare normale che costi meno il gnl per gli americani. Banalmente il gas mica viaggia gratis tra due continenti, i costi di trasporto li devi pure pagare...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma chi tiene il riscaldamento acceso 13 ore al giorno?
> Io sono in zona e, ma non l'ho mai tenuto acceso più di 5 ore al giorno ed era quando proprio ci davo giù di brutto.
> 
> L'anno scorso credo sia stato acceso al massimo 3 ore al giorno per tenere sui 19 gradi in casa



probabilmente abiti in appartamento in città, anche io faccio lo stesso (ultimo piano, esposizione a sud a Milano). Ma se vado dai miei in piena Padania coi nebbioni in una casetta indipendente, ti assicuro che con 5 ore al giorno d'inverno geli (poi vabbè noi usiamo la legna nel camino ma questo è un altro discorso).


----------



## Sam (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i galletti alzano la cresta, ministro Economia francese duro contro gli Stati Uniti in parlamento:*
> 
> *"Non possiamo accettare che il nostro partner americano ci venda il suo GNL a un prezzo quatto volte quello al quale vende agli industriali americani. *
> *Il conflitto in Ucraina non deve sfociare in una dominazione economica americana e a un indebolimento della UE"*
> ...


Quando lo dicevamo noi qua dentro eravamo complottisti. Cose dette qui in questo forum, COME AL SOLITO, in tempi non sospetti.

Ma, proprio come ai tempi del pangolino con la congestione nasale, la nostra era tutta teoria del complotto. 
Il sistema non esiste. Gli USA non controllano. La Russia sta fallendo. I russi hanno finito le munizioni. I russi hanno ucciso la Dugina. I russi hanno sabotato il gasdotto. GLI UCRAINI IN TRE SETTIMANE RICONQUISTANO IL PAESE. E via dicendo con le scemenze.

Ma cosa volete che vi dica: io non capisco niente di geopolitica, stando ai sedicenti esperti che ascoltano Parabellum o canali su Twitter che guardano la guerra solo dal punto di vista ucraino, e che CASUALMENTE (ma sarà solo un ennesimo fottutissimo caso) vengono scritti da AMERICANI. Per la serie: oste, com'è il vino? Buono.

Questo è l'esatto esempio di quando dico che la scuola ormai non serve a niente. Non si è più abituati a pensare.
L'unica cosa importante è imparare la paginetta a memoria per prendere il voto bello all'interrogazione.
Poi però il cervello rimane spento e i risultati si vedono con l'assoluta mancanza di discernimento sulle varie questioni.

Ma si sa che i fascisti come me hanno sempre torto, anche quando abbiamo ragione. Siamo solo dei NOSTALGICI, come detto da gente che in Italia manco ci vive per sua stessa ammissione e passa le giornate in questi thread a fare l'Emilio Fede degli Stati Uniti.

Meno male che il tempo è galantuomo.
Non si può dire lo stesso però di certi fenomeni qui, che, caso vuole, dinanzi alle evidenze dettate dalla realtà scompaiono, come sono scomparsi dai thread del COVID.
D'altronde puoi dare del complottista a Sam di MilanWorld. Di certo non a coloro che il potere lo detengono.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i galletti alzano la cresta, ministro Economia francese duro contro gli Stati Uniti in parlamento:*
> 
> *"Non possiamo accettare che il nostro partner americano ci venda il suo GNL a un prezzo quatto volte quello al quale vende agli industriali americani. *
> *Il conflitto in Ucraina non deve sfociare in una dominazione economica americana e a un indebolimento della UE"*
> ...



pazzesco, urge CAP al GNL Americano o lo portino altrove (con lo shitstorm politico che ne consegue perchè poi vienici a parlare di sanzioni e blocco al gas russo).


----------



## Devil man (11 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma come osi mettere in dubbio la benevolenza degli usa?


è inutile sono gli stessi che appoggiano il green pass.. ci arrivano sempre dopo.. e poi salgono sul carro, l'ho sempre sostenuto che il piano degli Usa è dividere l'Europa, indebolirla e vendere il suo gas


----------



## Sam (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> pazzesco, urge CAP al GNL Americano o lo portino altrove (con lo shitstorm politico che ne consegue perchè poi vienici a parlare di sanzioni e blocco al gas russo).


Pensi di poterlo fare, @Andrea Red&Black ? Non siamo più nella posizione di poter trattare.

L'avevo detto nel vecchio thread un mese fa, quando dissi (mi autocito):


> E tu hai capito che le riserve di gas alternative a prezzo competitivo non te le darà nessuno, perché quelli a cui l'UE si rivolgerà speculeranno sul fatto che ti sei ammazzato da solo, avendo eliminato un possibile concorrente dal tavolo delle trattative? Vedasi la stessa Olanda, che è paese UE.
> E se fosse così rose e fiori come dici, come mai l'Ungheria e la Turchia (che non è UE ma è NATO) non ne vogliono sapere di allinearsi?
> Come mai adesso anche la Germania tentenna?



Nel mercato il prezzo lo fa chi vende, non chi compra. E dato che l'unico fornitore a basso costo, la Russia, l'abbiamo fatto fuori, adesso quelli da cui andremo faranno il prezzo che vogliono, speculandoci a più non posso.
E senza andare lontano, basta vedere come si comporta la Norvegia, l'Olanda, l'Algeria ecc.
Gli Stati Uniti volevano esattamente questo: indebolire sensibilmente le economie europee distruggendo i rapporti diplomatici ed economici con Mosca. E per farlo hanno sabotato l'Ucraina e scatenato una guerra. Serviva loro per potersi assicurare, a nostre spese, un posto nel nuovo assetto geopolitico che si sta delineando.
Un comportamento CLASSICO degli Stati Uniti, che non bisognerebbe nemmeno farlo notare dopo quasi un secolo di Storia. Ma tant'è...

Se aboliamo le sanzioni alla Russia e lasciamo perdere l'Ucraina le cose potrebbero tornare come prima? Nessuno lo sa.
Dipenderà se Putin avrà ancora interesse a fare affari con noi, oppure se preferirà continuare a fare affari con il blocco dei paesi non allineati al diktat di Washington.

L'unica cosa che possiamo fare adesso è guardare le nostre economie che vanno a rotoli.


----------



## vota DC (11 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il conflitto in Ucraina non deve sfociare in una dominazione economica americana e a un indebolimento della UE"*


Beh allora finisce appena cambia il parlamento se la mettono in questi toni. I repubblicani e metà democratici vogliono esattamente questo: tenere occupata la Russia è secondario e l'obiettivo principale è il dominio economico americano sulla UE. Altrimenti le basi per sostenere la guerra diventano fragilissime: giusto i duri e puri di Biden per coprire le magagne del figlio e qualche altro colluso.


----------



## Raryof (11 Ottobre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Beh allora finisce appena cambia il parlamento se la mettono in questi toni. I repubblicani e metà democratici vogliono esattamente questo: tenere occupata la Russia è secondario e l'obiettivo principale è il dominio economico americano sulla UE. Altrimenti le basi per sostenere la guerra diventano fragilissime: giusto i duri e puri di Biden per coprire le magagne del figlio e qualche altro colluso.


Beh a dire il vero c'è sempre il cagnetto frignante in terra di albione, il vero cancro speculativo, finanziario che pur non avendo la forza per portare avanti una guerra per la distruzione di un certo tipo di assetti europei e ovviamente un conflitto propagandato in Ucraina è comunque lì a frignare, a spedire armi e a fare chissà quali altre idiozie, tra l'altro sono pure dei competitor, sono fuori dall'Ue, non si dovrebbe in alcuna maniera favorire o tutelare interessi esterni, speculativi, invece all'interno della stessa Ue, nonostante non porti alcun beneficio, c'è addirittura speculazione e nessuna contromisura seria ad un qualcosa, un problema che è già in mare aperto, altro che buoi e cancello chiuso, qui siamo in una situazione talmente stupida che si fa davvero fatica a capire il motivo per cui i bigs europei debbano fare l'interesse esterno e portarlo addirittura avanti, fino allo stremo, al punto di non ritorno, senza capire la finalità di un conflitto o i danni dello stesso (cioè la guerra che stiamo facendo alla facilitazione che la Russia ci poteva dare in un certo ambito) chiaramente l'Ucraina è il nulla, non c'entra nulla, ma le garanzie che un organismo correttivo doveva dare non sono state date, ma sono addirittura state portate avanti senza capire cosa sarebbe stato il poi, il futuro, perché non è questione di un inverno, la botta l'avrai sempre, per anni, in quello che è un altro tentativo americano di mandare noi al collasso per garantirsi poi il terreno buono in vista del futuro conflitto tra Usa e Cina, o comunque un partner già accodato che non sarà mai dalla parte russa e non potrà in nessuna maniera rimanere neutrale, come doveva invece rimanere a febbraio, quella neutralità avrebbe portato ad una guerra lampo, veloce, insignificante, quasi una guerriglia, non si sarebbe andati oltre, invece i prezzolati filo americani si sono goduti lo scontro e hanno fatto di tutto per ficcarci dentro, senza prevedere il futuro nero, e quelli sono gli uomini della finanza, pensate se ci fossero stati politici esterni a quel mondo... e che meraviglia poi arrivarci con un governo tecnico, con a capo un banchiere bypassatore parlamentare, nel periodo migliore possibile? ovviamente loro lo sapevano perfettamente che si sarebbe arrivati fino a qui, sono robe preparate da anni e non ci saremmo potuti permettere di avere una Meloni o un profilo scomodo prima, nel momento del maggiore sforzo, ora che ci sei dentro il governo è finito, tadà, ma è l'illogicità di essere vassalli che poi porta a non avere una visione più ampia, per il bene nazionale, è il cancro moderno addolcito da una propaganda che comunque ci mangia lo stesso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Ottobre 2022)

Io non ci capisco una fava di cosa ci sia dietro la strategia del fronte UE, ma sono certo che una strategia condivisa ci sia. Non voglio credere che Italia, Germania, Francia e Regno Unito abbiano accettato di azzopparsi in questo modo senza garanzie di un certo tipo dagli USA.

La bontà della strategia ovviamente si potrà valutare solo a bocce ferme e quando i nuovi equilibri avranno raggiunto piena stabilità.. confido che Draghi & co. abbiano fatto le valutazioni del caso. Chi vivrà vedrà, credo però che nessuno di noi possa avere un idea degli obiettivi di medio-lungo termine che sono sul tavolo e confido che questi siano stati ben definiti.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io non ci capisco una fava di cosa ci sia dietro la strategia del fronte UE, ma sono certo che una strategia condivisa ci sia. Non voglio credere che Italia, Germania, Francia e Regno Unito abbiano accettato di azzopparsi in questo modo senza garanzie di un certo tipo dagli USA.
> 
> La bontà della strategia ovviamente si potrà valutare solo a bocce ferme e quando i nuovi equilibri avranno raggiunto piena stabilità.. confido che Draghi & co. abbiano fatto le valutazioni del caso. Chi vivrà vedrà, credo però che nessuno di noi possa avere un idea degli obiettivi di medio-lungo termine che sono sul tavolo e confido che questi siano stati ben definiti.


Se vuoi farti un idea sugli obiettivi dell'Italia per i prossimi 2 anni, puoi consultare il Piano contenimento consumi gas del 6 settembre 2022 pubblicato dal ministero della transizione energetica.

Se posso aggiungere, i conti dal mio punto di vista tornano proprio poco. Spero che il nuovo esecutivo possa fare qualcosa...


----------



## Raryof (11 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Intanto da me è saltata la luce per una ventina di minuti poco fa, casualità o sarà una roba normale?


Mi autoquoto perché anche oggi, ore 18.20 è saltata la corrente, non per venti minuti ma per 35, non c'è maltempo, era ancora giorno poi è tornata verso le 19 quando il cielo era ormai già scuro. Ricasualità?!?
Roba davvero strana ormai, ieri c'è stato maltempo al mattino ed è saltata, poi il maltempo è finito e la corrente è tornata solamente dopo diverse ore, nessun guasto, ma mi segno tutto perché è una roba inaccettabile, se ogni settimana salta la corrente per mezz'ora è un casino.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io non ci capisco una fava di cosa ci sia dietro la strategia del fronte UE, ma sono certo che una strategia condivisa ci sia. Non voglio credere che Italia, Germania, Francia e Regno Unito abbiano accettato di azzopparsi in questo modo senza garanzie di un certo tipo dagli USA.
> 
> La bontà della strategia ovviamente si potrà valutare solo a bocce ferme e quando i nuovi equilibri avranno raggiunto piena stabilità.. confido che Draghi & co. abbiano fatto le valutazioni del caso. Chi vivrà vedrà, credo però che nessuno di noi possa avere un idea degli obiettivi di medio-lungo termine che sono sul tavolo e confido che questi siano stati ben definiti.


Ma che garanzie vuoi che diano, di particolare, gli USA?

Risparmiamo miliardi su miliardi, cada anno, per la difesa.

Oltre ovviamente, senza rendercene bene conto, sentirci proprio per questo al "sicuro"

Basta e avanza, penso ci sia non molto altro, a parte l' essere attualmente dalla parte di "chi comanda".

Alla fine ruota tutto attorno ai soldi, non ci sono politici bravi o politici scarsi ( anzi no, ci sono in realtà).

Che conta di più, è quanti soldi hai in tasca per fare bella figura.

Poi chiaro, si possono rubare o spendere al meglio, o sperperarli


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi autoquoto perché anche oggi, ore 18.20 è saltata la corrente, non per venti minuti ma per 35, non c'è maltempo, era ancora giorno poi è tornata verso le 19 quando il cielo era ormai già scuro. Ricasualità?!?
> Roba davvero strana ormai, ieri c'è stato maltempo al mattino ed è saltata, poi il maltempo è finito e la corrente è tornata solamente dopo diverse ore, nessun guasto, ma mi segno tutto perché è una roba inaccettabile, se ogni settimana salta la corrente per mezz'ora è un casino.


magari è lo stile Casalino con le bozze, vanno in avanscoperta per vedere la reazione e decidere se farlo veramente in modo definitivo


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2022)

Ci siamo


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

*Orban in viaggio a Berlino dove incontra gli industriali tedeschi:*
*
"L'Ungheria non avrà problemi con il gas quest'inverno, a differenza della Germania

Possiamo avere divergenze su alcuni punti, ma mai quante ne avete con il vostro governo federale.
*
*Le sanzioni sono primitive e danneggiano la nostra economia europea."*


Ansa


----------



## vota DC (12 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io non ci capisco una fava di cosa ci sia dietro la strategia del fronte UE, ma sono certo che una strategia condivisa ci sia. Non voglio credere che Italia, Germania, Francia e Regno Unito abbiano accettato di azzopparsi in questo modo senza garanzie di un certo tipo dagli USA.
> 
> La bontà della strategia ovviamente si potrà valutare solo a bocce ferme e quando i nuovi equilibri avranno raggiunto piena stabilità.. confido che Draghi & co. abbiano fatto le valutazioni del caso. Chi vivrà vedrà, credo però che nessuno di noi possa avere un idea degli obiettivi di medio-lungo termine che sono sul tavolo e confido che questi siano stati ben definiti.


Gli inglesi sono Nato ma non UE. Hanno il loro gas spartito con i norvegesi (altro paese Nato non UE) anche se sarebbe stato della UE se gli scozzesi avessero fatto secessione (però per Letta la secessione scozzese è peggio dell'attentato di Sarajevo).
I francesi i piani li hanno fatti quando pensavano di essere a posto con il nucleare, ora sono molto più nervosi.
Draghi era contrario pure all'invio di armi fin dall'inizio della guerra. Poi con la visita da Biden ha cambiato idea completamente senza spiegazioni ma parliamo due mesi dopo che era scoppiata. Probabilmente è come Grillo con il figlio che si è distrutto da solo il partito perché sotto ricatto.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci siamo
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3516


Mi auguro veramente di no....


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

*Putin:*

*"Non forniremo i paesi che mettono il tetto al prezzo del gas e del petrolio russi.

I beneficiari della rottura del Nord Stream sono evidenti: gli Usa e i Paesi con rotte di approvvigionamento alternative*
Lo scopo dell'atto terroristico contro i gasdotti Nord Stream era quello di minare la sicurezza energetica dell'intero continente.
* Dietro il sabotaggio c'è qualcuno che vuole tagliare completamente i legami tra la Russia e l'Ue e così indebolire l'Europa

Non ci sono garanzie che l'Europa sopravviva a questo inverno con le attuali riserve negli impianti di stoccaggio sotterranei di gas

Siamo pronti ad aumentare le forniture di gas all'UE.*
*Le forniture di gas via Nord Stream 2 possono iniziare immediatamente se riceverà le autorizzazioni"


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

*Beppe Sala:*

*"Da fine mese a Milano diminuiremo di un'ora al giorno l'illuminazione stradale con prevalenza al mattino

Abbiamo definito la formula con i sindacati 

Chiuderemo alcuni uffici comunali il venerdì così da essere a ridosso del weekend e prolungare l'effetto positivo dello spegnimento degli impianti.*

*Previsto un taglio del funzionamento degli impianti di climatizzazione in alcuni edifici e delle pompe di acqua di falda

I dipendenti che potranno utilizzare un giorno di lavoro agile saranno quindi invitati a farlo 
chi non potrà sarà dislocato in near working nelle sedi che resteranno sempre aperte, come ad esempio quella di via Larga. 
Questa misura riguarderà in modo limitatissimo gli uffici aperti al pubblico".*


Ansa


quanto si gasano a usare l'inglese...near working


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

*in Germania previsto un nuovo aiuto di 90 miliardi, di cui 65 ai cittadini e alle piccole attività mentre 25 alle grandi industrie*
*
formata una commissione di 21 membri a cui partecipano gli industriali e i sindacati
*
*l'intervento si divide in due parti: la bolletta di dicembre verrà in pratica pagata dallo stato, mentre da marzo 2023 ci sarà il tetto nazionale dei prezzi energetici


Il Fatto Quotidiano*


----------



## Swaitak (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Beppe Sala:*
> 
> *"Da fine mese a Milano diminuiremo di un'ora al giorno l'illuminazione stradale con prevalenza al mattino
> 
> ...


sta roba dello smartworking energetico è il solito scaricabarile sul cittadino, che deve accollarsi una giornata di riscaldamenti e device vari.. bel risparmio di sta cippa


----------



## Sam (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin:*
> 
> *"Non forniremo i paesi che mettono il tetto al prezzo del gas e del petrolio russi.
> 
> ...


Se l'UE avesse le palle, toglierebbe le sanzioni oggi stesso, smetterebbe di dare armi al ballerino pitonato cocainomane e ristabilirebbe i rapporti per il gas con Mosca.

Ma essendo che siamo senza spina dorsale, anche questo (l'ennesimo) tentativo di avvicinamento russo andrà a vuoto, e noi continueremo a farci del male per il bene di Washington.


----------



## JDT (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ricevuto oggi la bolletta più importante, dove posso risparmiare poco (piccolo capannone con attacco 25kw con cella frigorifera grande e 2 camion surgelati)... fattura di ottobre 2800€, 0.75 € kw/h . Non è un salasso, è meno dello scorso mese, ma mi aspettavo qualcosina di meno. Se ho capito bene l'andazzo, questo mese dovrebbe abbassarsi sui 0.65€.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Bene! Ho appena visto un video del rimpianto Giulietto Chiesa, che descriveva la nostra attuale situazione.. ovviamente il finale parla di gas pagato 50/60 volte tanto! oltre le fregnacce del complotto,che casualmente dopo anni e diventata una comica , visto che è papale papale alla dinamica " usa vogliono demolire UE " oltre alla Russia.. io l'ascoltavo e mi incavolavo già per le dinamiche che stavano prendendo piede.. ma questa intervista ahimè me l'ero persa


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

*dal 10 ottobre i residenti in Basilicata non pagheranno il gas naturale in bolletta, per via di un accordo tra la regione e chi lo estrae (Eni-Total), per quanto riguarda la prima casa.*

*pagheranno unicamente le spese presenti in bolletta, non il consumo.*

*non sarà possibile applicarlo alle aziende in quanto sarebbe un aiuto di stato indebito e servirebbe un assenso UE

boom di domande e server in tilt, proroga di giorni per le richieste

per le persone anziane sarà possibile una deroga a un possessore di SPID*


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2022)

non pubblicizzano tanto questo altrimenti vedremmo le partenze stile Milano lockdown verso la Basilicata


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2022)

*a Bruxelles si vuole proporre un indice per il gas liquefatto alternativo a quello della Borsa di Amsterdam*

Ansa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *a Bruxelles si vuole proporre un indice per il gas liquefatto alternativo a quello della Borsa di Amsterdam*
> 
> Ansa


Sapete cosa si è liquefatto con questa lettura?
Provate a immaginare


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2022)

al mio paese, dove la maggior parte delle attività utilizza forni ad alto consumo, si stanno tutti attrezzando coi gruppi elettrogeni, e Gretina muta


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2022)

*Cina sospende le esportazioni di GNL in Europa, priorità al mercato interno da tutelare


Bloomberg*


----------



## Albijol (18 Ottobre 2022)

A causa di un ottobre torrido in quasi tutta Europa, il prezzo del gas TTF è crollato a 116 euro...


----------



## Djici (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cina sospende le esportazioni di GNL in Europa, priorità al mercato interno da tutelare
> 
> 
> Bloomberg*



Certo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cina sospende le esportazioni di GNL in Europa, priorità al mercato interno da tutelare
> 
> 
> Bloomberg*




Ieri ho letto che la Cina non comunicherà i dati del PIL del terzo trimestre. Qualche problema sicuramente ce l'hanno


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ieri ho letto che la Cina non comunicherà i dati del PIL del terzo trimestre. Qualche problema sicuramente ce l'hanno


sì ma sono gli unici che nel 2022 hanno il Pil in aumento invece che in calo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma sono gli unici che nel 2022 hanno il Pil in aumento invece che in calo...



E proprio per questo non ha senso non comunicare i dati. C'è qualcosa di strano. Anche perché possono taroccarli come vogliono. Alla fine la maggior parte di tutti sti dati son sempre ritoccati e abbelliti.

Basta vedere i dati ufficiali dell'inflazione in Europa. L'inflazione è molto più alta di quella dichiarata...


----------



## JDT (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cina sospende le esportazioni di GNL in Europa, priorità al mercato interno da tutelare
> 
> 
> Bloomberg*


A quanto ammontano le esportazioni? Se sono basse, è una non-notizia  .

In aggiunta, non vorrei che le aziende cinesi avessero fatto scorte in estate per eventuali triangolazioni, perchè coi prezzi di oggi significa rivenderli alla metà, fortuna che c'è il mercato interno, ma stai a vedere che a febbraio ne avranno da rivendere  .


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Cingolani sta passando il testimone e nel dossier caldo energetico c'è anche lo scenario peggiore per le aziende:*

*tra dicembre a febbraio, in caso di stop totale al gas russo, è previsto uno blocco di 30 giorni alla produzione aziendale*

*questo avrebbe un altissimo costo per le cause pubbliche, perchè dovrebbero fare indennizzi a tutte le aziende per non farle fallire

Confindustria a settembre ha fatto circolare un questionario tra le imprese iscritte da cui è emerso che il periodo di picco di consumi è gennaio*


Il Messaggero


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cingolani sta passando il testimone e nel dossier caldo energetico c'è anche lo scenario peggiore per le aziende:*
> 
> *tra dicembre a febbraio, in caso di stop totale al gas russo, è previsto uno blocco di 30 giorni alla produzione aziendale*
> 
> ...


qualche ufficio in zona si è gia organizzato diversamente limitando gli spazi e col solito smart working forzato, le attività si sono dotate di gruppi elettrogeni. 
Insomma se dovessimo superare l'inverno (senza troppi patemi) ringrazierei più l'ingegno dei cittadini che i piani di chi spera l'inverno sia poco rigido..


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Ribera, ministro dell'Energia spagnolo:*

*"Dalla Commissione ci sono proposte che continuano a lasciare la sensazione che non stiamo agendo con la velocità e l'intensità richieste*
*C'è un numero crescente di Stati membri dell'Ue che chiedono alla Commissione di regolamentare una soluzione iberica per tutti gli Stati membri come quella che già hanno Spagna e Portogallo, ma non c'è ancora nulla nel testo"*


El Diario


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cingolani sta passando il testimone e nel dossier caldo energetico c'è anche lo scenario peggiore per le aziende:*
> 
> *tra dicembre a febbraio, in caso di stop totale al gas russo, è previsto uno blocco di 30 giorni alla produzione aziendale*
> 
> ...


Sarebbe la morte dell'ecomonia italiana.
Credo che qualcuno abbia ben finanziato robaccia green o voglia davvero resettare tutto, poi hai voglia a dare i ristorini e i contentini... pandemia energetica here we are.


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

*a Bruxelles non si riesce a ottenere consenso unanime sul price cap al gas, specie per il no di Olanda e Germania

allora l'alternativa potrebbe essere acquisto congiunto del gas, come per il vaccino covid, per prezzo più basso*


*Bloomberg*


----------



## Andris (19 Ottobre 2022)

*Biden continua a erodere le riserve USA di petrolio per combattere i prezzi alti del greggio*

*Altri 15.000.000 di barili della riserva strategica vengono sbloccati dalla Casa Bianca


Ansa*


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden continua a erodere le riserve USA di petrolio per combattere i prezzi alti del greggio
> 
> Altri 15.000.000 di barili della riserva strategica vengono sbloccati dalla Casa Bianca
> 
> ...


Comunque non so se avete notato.

Quando scende > si lamentano che scende 

Quando sale > si lamentano che sale

Significa sistema saturo


----------



## Albijol (19 Ottobre 2022)

Gas TTF sotto i 110 euro! Il caldo in Europa la causa principale


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gas TTF sotto i 110 euro! Il caldo in Europa la causa principale



Non starei troppo a guardare le oscillazioni del mercato.

Adesso il gas non può che scendere: non siamo in inverno e gli stoccaggi son tutti pieni, non "serve" a nessuno in grandi quantità.

Il problema sarà quando a gennaio/febbraio gli stoccaggi inizieranno a svuotarsi velocemente e quando l' anno prossimo in estate non riusciremo a riempirli celermente come adesso.

E' matematica: senza rigassificatori andremo sicuramente in crisi, devono svegliarsi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non starei troppo a guardare le oscillazioni del mercato.
> 
> Adesso il gas non può che scendere: non siamo in inverno e gli stoccaggi son tutti pieni, non "serve" a nessuno in grandi quantità.
> 
> ...


serve il gas russo se aspettiamo i rigassificatori, scelta assurda tra l'altro e antieconomica, meglio confidare in scipione o caronte che continuino a farci compagnia a lungo
negli stoccaggi di lodi e immagino anche negli altri cosa credete che arrivi anche adesso solo ed esclusivamente gas russo
quando la finiranno di raccontare balle non vorrei fosse troppo tardi
per quanto riguarda il prezzo mera speculazione e cresta di stato.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non starei troppo a guardare le oscillazioni del mercato.
> 
> Adesso il gas non può che scendere: non siamo in inverno e gli stoccaggi son tutti pieni, non "serve" a nessuno in grandi quantità.
> 
> ...


Io per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere mi sono fatto la scorta di legna.
La cucina a legna c'è pure.

E con gli amici ci stiamo organizzando per tornare alla terra e tenere qualche animale.
Se non è guerra questa...
40 euro al giorno solo di gas non è sostenibile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Al posto di spendere soldi in legna,gas e stufe elettriche vi consiglio di trasferirvi in Sardegna, che si sta piano a piano spopolando 

Anche oggi 25 gradi e ancora parecchia gente presente in spiaggia


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Ottobre 2022)

L'Unione Europea riceve i caldi saluti del resto del mondo, che "è una giungla", come il preclaro Borrell ha chiarito l'altro giorno.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> L'Unione Europea riceve i caldi saluti del resto del mondo, che "è una giungla", come il preclaro Borrell ha chiarito l'altro giorno.
> Vedi l'allegato 3606



Eh, allora sanzioniamo pure questi, dai.

Ma speriamo che ci taglino tutto, voglio vedere la gente crepare dal freddo.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> L'Unione Europea riceve i caldi saluti del resto del mondo, che "è una giungla", come il preclaro Borrell ha chiarito l'altro giorno.
> Vedi l'allegato 3606



Dai dati dello scorso anno, Qatar e Nigeria sono il primo ed il terzo fornitore di GNL per l'Italia. Qatar che ci forniva ben 7miliardi di m^3
e assieme alla Nigeria doveva permettere il distacco dalla Russia. 

Evviva i potenti!


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> L'Unione Europea riceve i caldi saluti del resto del mondo, che "è una giungla", come il preclaro Borrell ha chiarito l'altro giorno.
> Vedi l'allegato 3606


Questo succede quando al comando della nazione più forte del mondo hai Biden... Da quando c'è lui il mondo è andato a *******...


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Dai dati dello scorso anno, Qatar e Nigeria sono il primo ed il terzo fornitore di GNL per l'Italia. Qatar che ci forniva ben 7miliardi di m^3
> e assieme alla Nigeria doveva permettere il distacco dalla Russia.
> 
> Evviva i potenti!


Ma vuoi mettere? Stiamo mostrando a Putin che abbiamo il catso bello rigido


----------



## vota DC (19 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Dai dati dello scorso anno, Qatar e Nigeria sono il primo ed il terzo fornitore di GNL per l'Italia. Qatar che ci forniva ben 7miliardi di m^3
> e assieme alla Nigeria doveva permettere il distacco dalla Russia.
> 
> Evviva i potenti!


Il Qatar avrebbe tradito anche con gas pagato dieci volte tanto. L'emiro non bada a spese.


----------



## JDT (19 Ottobre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> L'Unione Europea riceve i caldi saluti del resto del mondo, che "è una giungla", come il preclaro Borrell ha chiarito l'altro giorno.
> Vedi l'allegato 3606


Questa del Qatar è una bastonata di non poco conto.

Neanche possiamo minacciati di non portare la squadra ai mondiali


----------



## JDT (19 Ottobre 2022)

Ho cercato ora, non fidandomi di Huffington post. Hanno semplicemente detto che verranno date le quote da contratto perchè impossibilitati a darne di più, ci sono accordi con altri paesi non EU ed ognuno avrà la sua quota (tra l'altro, per questo inverno, che si spera servirà a poco). Con l'ampliamento di logistica ed infrastrutture, si raddoppierà entro 3 anni l'invio di LNG.

Fonte reuters. Cercate di informarvi su siti decenti, mi avete fatto prendere un colpo 

Edit: complimenti a tutti per i commenti esilaranti, ce ne fosse mezzo che fosse andato a verificare.. no, meglio andare "a casto duro"


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ho cercato ora, non fidandomi di Huffington post. Hanno semplicemente detto che verranno date le quote da contratto perchè impossibilitati a darne di più, ci sono accordi con altri paesi non EU ed ognuno avrà la sua quota (tra l'altro, per questo inverno, che si spera servirà a poco). Con l'ampliamento di logistica ed infrastrutture, si raddoppierà entro 3 anni l'invio di LNG.
> 
> Fonte reuters. Cercate di informarvi su siti decenti, mi avete fatto prendere un colpo
> 
> Edit: complimenti a tutti per i commenti esilaranti, ce ne fosse mezzo che fosse andato a verificare.. no, meglio andare "a casto duro"



Per quanto riguarda il Niger, sono andato sul sito di NLNG (la compagnia), dove annunciano che a causa di un alluvione hanno dovuto interrompere la produzione di gas. Ed hanno quindi attivato clausole sui contratti di vendita e acquisto.

Per il Qatar (se ho beccato la compagnia esatta) non ci sono comunicati ufficiali fortunatamente.


Speriamo risolvano, ma non sono partner affidabili.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Il governo proroga lo sconto fiscale sui carburanti in scadenza il 31 ottobre prossimo ma solo per 18 giorni.​


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ho cercato ora, non fidandomi di Huffington post. Hanno semplicemente detto che verranno date le quote da contratto perchè impossibilitati a darne di più, ci sono accordi con altri paesi non EU ed ognuno avrà la sua quota (tra l'altro, per questo inverno, che si spera servirà a poco). Con l'ampliamento di logistica ed infrastrutture, si raddoppierà entro 3 anni l'invio di LNG.
> 
> Fonte reuters. Cercate di informarvi su siti decenti, mi avete fatto prendere un colpo
> 
> Edit: complimenti a tutti per i commenti esilaranti, ce ne fosse mezzo che fosse andato a verificare.. no, meglio andare "a casto duro"


peccato non si possano dare 10 rep. 

non abbiamo ancora capito che certe notizie sono fake al 99%.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ho cercato ora, non fidandomi di Huffington post. Hanno semplicemente detto che verranno date le quote da contratto perchè impossibilitati a darne di più, ci sono accordi con altri paesi non EU ed ognuno avrà la sua quota (tra l'altro, per questo inverno, che si spera servirà a poco). Con l'ampliamento di logistica ed infrastrutture, si raddoppierà entro 3 anni l'invio di LNG.
> 
> Fonte reuters. Cercate di informarvi su siti decenti, mi avete fatto prendere un colpo
> 
> Edit: complimenti a tutti per i commenti esilaranti, ce ne fosse mezzo che fosse andato a verificare.. no, meglio andare "a casto duro"



Mah, non mi sembra che stiamo messi in una situazione da ridere anche togliendo una possibile fake. Con tutto ciò che è successo ultimamente, non ho difficoltà a credere anche alla famosa invasione aliena.


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2022)

ho trovato un nuovo possibile ministro della Transizione ecologica

l'uomo immune a questi mesi di discorsi energetici


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2022)

*Scholtz ribadisce il no al tetto del gas:*

"Con il price cap l'Ue rischia di avere meno gas'​

Ansa


----------



## pazzomania (20 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho trovato un nuovo possibile ministro della Transizione ecologica
> 
> l'uomo immune a questi mesi di discorsi energetici


L' ho visto la scorsa settimana... un personaggio


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Scholtz ribadisce il no al tetto del gas:*
> 
> "Con il price cap l'Ue rischia di avere meno gas'​
> 
> Ansa


tendo a fidarmi più del Letta tedesco, se gli opec hanno ridotto l'estrazione di petrolio per lucrare di più, potrebbe accadere una cosa simile anche per il gas..
E da ''selfish'' eviterei pure stoccaggi e acquisti comuni. All'Italia non conviene.

Dotiamoci piuttosto di infrastrutture, e cerchiamo diventare il centro di dispacciamento per l'Europa.


----------



## JDT (20 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda il Niger, sono andato sul sito di NLNG (la compagnia), dove annunciano che a causa di un alluvione hanno dovuto interrompere la produzione di gas. Ed hanno quindi attivato clausole sui contratti di vendita e acquisto.
> 
> Per il Qatar (se ho beccato la compagnia esatta) non ci sono comunicati ufficiali fortunatamente.
> 
> ...


Ah, ma tanto il problema è alla base, dobbiamo metterci in condizione di essere autonomi, e dobbiamo farlo bene e visto come ci siamo mossi negli ultimi anni.. dobbiamo farlo pure in fretta. Ma abbiamo un quasi 90enne che fa danni al governo, un Europa che invece di tutelarsi continua a darsi martellate tafazziane, ed ancora non sono intervenuti magistrati ed ambientalisti.

Ad un Europa senza gas non ci credo comunque. Ad un'Europa col gas a prezzi allucinanti invece è uno scenario che mi sembra ogni giorno più veritiero.


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2022)

*funzionario americano a Reuters*

*"Il 90% del petrolio russo sfuggirebbe al controllo del price cap, qualora la Russia decidesse di non rispettarlo.
Solo 1 milione di barili al giorno e dei prodotti di raffinazione potrebbero essere colpiti da sanzioni.*
*La Russia è in grado accedere a un numero sufficiente di navi cisterna per spedire la maggior parte del suo petrolio oltre il controllo di un nuovo massimale di prezzo del G7"*


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2022)

*governatore toscano Giani appova progetto per gas a Piombino per 3 anni*
*
sindaco contrario pronto al ricorso al TAR
*
*centinaia di manifestanti contrari al rigassificatore protestano sotto il palazzo regionale


Il Sole 24 Ore*


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *governatore toscano Giani appova progetto per gas a Piombino per 3 anni*
> *
> sindaco contrario pronto al ricorso al TAR
> *
> ...



Le gente rompe veramente i cog...., ma arateli e mettete sto rigassificatore (ovviamente se è sicuro)

Io vivo nella zona più inquinata D' EUROPA, con altre milioni di persone dando benessere a tutta Italia.

Ma tutti insieme non rompiamo le palle quanto ogni piccolo corteo contro questo o quell'altro.


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le gente rompe veramente i cog...., ma arateli e mettete sto rigassificatore (ovviamente se è sicuro)
> 
> Io vivo nella zona più inquinata D' EUROPA, con altre milioni di persone dando benessere a tutta Italia.
> 
> Ma tutti insieme non rompiamo le palle quanto ogni piccolo corteo contro questo o quell'altro.


considerando quello che fanno per non buttare giù uno stadio di un secolo fa a Milano non vedo perchè stupirsi, anche perchè a quanto pare lo stesso governatore ha rivendicato in publico di aver deciso senza ascoltare il parere contrario
il ricorso al TAR ormai è la normalità sugli appalti...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> considerando quello che fanno per non buttare giù uno stadio di un secolo fa a Milano non vedo perchè stupirsi, anche perchè a quanto pare lo stesso governatore ha rivendicato in publico di aver deciso senza ascoltare il parere contrario
> il ricorso al TAR ormai è la normalità sugli appalti...



Pensa se si decidesse davvero di fare le 30 centrali nucleari che servirebbero all' Italia.

Farei scorta di pop-corn  

Per me non arriverebbero ad accederne 2 su 30


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *governatore toscano Giani appova progetto per gas a Piombino per 3 anni*
> 
> *sindaco contrario pronto al ricorso al TAR*
> 
> ...


io capisco la paura che gli rovini l'itticoltura e che sia comunque un impianto pericoloso onshore, ma siamo in una situazione di emergenza grave.
Non rompano i maroni, che tanto fra 3 anni lo parcheggiano in Sicilia


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io capisco la paura che gli rovini l'itticoltura e che sia comunque un impianto pericoloso onshore, ma siamo in una situazione di emergenza grave.
> Non rompano i maroni, che tanto fra 3 anni lo parcheggiano in Sicilia



Con tutto il rispetto per sti poveri pescatori che si sudano il pane, ma non è che possiamo arenarci per non dar fastidio a 4 gatti...

Altrimenti saremmo ancora con tre strade sterrate ed i calesse...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io capisco la paura che gli rovini l'itticoltura e che sia comunque un impianto pericoloso onshore, ma siamo in una situazione di emergenza grave.
> Non rompano i maroni, che tanto fra 3 anni lo parcheggiano in Sicilia



Basterebbe non fare casini con il gas anzichè fare esplodere i gasdotti


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Basterebbe non fare casini con il gas anzichè fare esplodere i gasdotti


eccome se hai ragione, ma ora che c'è il danno bisogna rattoppare in qualche modo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> eccome se hai ragione, ma ora che c'è il danno bisogna rattoppare in qualche modo.



Si, rattoppare la falla del nordstream  
Anche perchè dobbiamo essere sinceri: ai voglia dire "dai, fate uno sforzo che tanto è solo per 3 anni"

Alla fine sappiamo tutti che i 3 anni italiani equivalgono a 7300 giorni reali.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Si, rattoppare la falla del nordstream*
> Anche perchè dobbiamo essere sinceri: ai voglia dire "dai, fate uno sforzo che tanto è solo per 3 anni"
> 
> Alla fine sappiamo tutti che i 3 anni italiani equivalgono a 7300 giorni reali.


Sei troppo intelligente per essere Europeo


----------



## Albijol (25 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto il TTF GAS crolla a 93 euro, i motivi sono sempre quelli:1) ottobre mite 2)stoccaggi pieni


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto il TTF GAS crolla a 93 euro, i motivi sono sempre quelli:1) ottobre mite 2)stoccaggi pieni


bene, almeno una bolletta calmierata dovremmo farla


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2022)

*Firmata l'autorizzazione all'installazione del nuovo rigassificatore Golar Tundra nel porto di Piombino.
Possono dunque partire i lavori necessari per accogliere il nuovo impianto onshore, che elaborerà 5 miliardi di metri cubi di GNL, fondamentali per il paese.

Il sindaco di Piombino annuncia ricorso.*


----------



## __king george__ (25 Ottobre 2022)

paradossalmente proprio quest'anno il clima segue un andamento anomalo

siamo quasi a novembre ed è stranamente caldo


----------



## Albijol (25 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> paradossalmente proprio quest'anno il clima segue un andamento anomalo
> 
> siamo quasi a novembre ed è stranamente caldo



Greta me lo può succhiare


----------



## Miro (25 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Firmata l'autorizzazione all'installazione del nuovo rigassificatore Golar Tundra nel porto di Piombino.
> Possono dunque partire i lavori necessari per accogliere il nuovo impianto onshore, che elaborerà 5 miliardi di metri cubi di GNL, fondamentali per il paese.
> 
> Il sindaco di Piombino annuncia ricorso.*


A Piombino c'è ben altro che inquina molto di più, ma giustamente rompono le scatole per una cosa di vitale importanza.L'enorme problema di questo paese è che gli italiani purtroppo vedono solo il proprio orticello e pensano solo a breve termine.


----------



## vota DC (25 Ottobre 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> A Piombino c'è ben altro che inquina molto di più, ma giustamente rompono le scatole per una cosa di vitale importanza.L'enorme problema di questo paese è che gli italiani purtroppo vedono solo il proprio orticello e pensano solo a breve termine.


Lo fanno sempre nei paesi spopolato, però ne beneficiano le metropoli-dormitorio prive di fabbriche e i quartieri canaglia tipo i Parioli che vorrebbero pure le atomiche nei villaggi mentre loro hanno uno stile peggiore di las Vegas che almeno spenna gli stranieri con il casinò mentre i pariolini neanche sono in grado di rubare.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Ottobre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Lo fanno sempre nei paesi spopolato, però ne beneficiano le metropoli-dormitorio prive di fabbriche e i quartieri canaglia tipo i Parioli che vorrebbero pure le atomiche nei villaggi mentre loro hanno uno stile peggiore di las Vegas che almeno spenna gli stranieri con il casinò mentre i pariolini neanche sono in grado di rubare.


I Parioli votano Pd, enough said.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Gazprom paga dividendi super ai suoi azionisti per via di utili straordinari ottenuti nei primi sei mesi dell'anno*


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

*ministro dell'Energia della Norvegia annuncia il no a contrattazione sul tetto del loro gas.
la Norvegia ha autorizzato l'estrazione da altri 7 giacimenti in mare per aumentare dell'8% la produzione*


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

*le scorte di diesel negli Stati Uniti verranno consumate entro 25 giorni.*
*mai successo dal 2008

Attualmente costa 5,35 dollari al gallone con un aumento di 1,63 dollari sul 2021

*
*Bloomberg*


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *le scorte di diesel negli Stati Uniti verranno consumate entro 25 giorni.*
> *mai successo dal 2008
> 
> Attualmente costa 5,35 dollari al gallone con un aumento di 1,63 dollari sul 2021*
> ...


buona fortuna coi vostri 6000 cc a benzina


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

ho visto i dati trimestrali di importazione di petrolio e l'Italia è in controtendenza rispetto ad altri paesi dell'Europa occidentale, infatit ha aumentato l'inport di petrolio russo invece che continuare a diminuirlo.


----------



## sampapot (26 Ottobre 2022)

saranno costretti a passare alle utilitarie europee con motori 1.200 cc turbo 3 cilindri!!!!


----------



## Albijol (26 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gazprom paga dividendi super ai suoi azionisti per via di utili straordinari ottenuti nei primi sei mesi dell'anno*



Finita la pacchia però, e per sempre


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Caricare un'auto elettrica oggi costa 161% in più di un anno fa
Dodici mesi fa, per tutte le simulazioni realizzate, l’auto elettrica era nettamente la più economica dal punto di vista dei costi di carburante con una spesa che, a seconda del modello, era inferiore tra il 50% e il 70% rispetto alle versioni a benzina e diesel*


Repubblica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

E se facesse 25 gradi fino a febbraio?


----------



## Djici (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E se facesse 25 gradi fino a febbraio?


Magari


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E se facesse 25 gradi fino a febbraio?


il cenone col condizionatore acceso un sogno che si avvera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Io un caldo del genere a novembre, così prolungato, non lo ricordo. Oggi in campagna sono rimasto a petto nudo. 
E il mio cane si è anche tuffato nel fiume per rinfrescarsi, cosa che di solito fa solo a luglio con 40 gradi. Ma 25 a novembre ovviamente pesano in ugual misura per i ritmi biologici.

Dicono che da novembre cala la temperatura, ma ci credo poco, lo dicono da settimane. Anche restare sopra i 10 gradi per tutto inverno sarebbe significativo.

Sarebbe epico se tutte queste menate di cui si parla da mesi fossero cancellate dallo stesso climate change e surriscaldamento globale


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io un caldo del genere a novembre, così prolungato, non lo ricordo. Oggi in campagna sono rimasto a petto nudo.
> E il mio cane si è anche tuffato nel fiume per rinfrescarsi, cosa che di solito fa solo a luglio con 40 gradi. Ma 25 a novembre ovviamente pesano in ugual misura per i ritmi biologici.
> 
> Dicono che da novembre cala la temperatura, ma ci credo poco, lo dicono da settimane. Anche restare sopra i 10 gradi per tutto inverno sarebbe significativo.
> ...


Io preferirei non avere l'estate a 60 gradi peró


----------



## Viulento (26 Ottobre 2022)

Taaaac, e l'America ti cambia il clima di nascosto.


----------



## Miro (26 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Caricare un'auto elettrica oggi costa 161% in più di un anno fa
> Dodici mesi fa, per tutte le simulazioni realizzate, l’auto elettrica era nettamente la più economica dal punto di vista dei costi di carburante con una spesa che, a seconda del modello, era inferiore tra il 50% e il 70% rispetto alle versioni a benzina e diesel*
> 
> 
> Repubblica


Domani firmo per l'acquisto di una Clio nuova solo benzina. Spero di non star facendo una grandissima cahata.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2022)

Visto che mi sono "vantato" più volte sul forum, del mio eccezionale contratto di fornitura gas e luce bloccato, che praticamente mi metteva al riparo da ogni aumento, mi sembra doveroso e giusto annunciare che oggi mi hanno mandato la lettera di recesso  

Maledetti!

Il lato positivo è che ho 6 mesi di tempo, quindi sto inverno la sfango...


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visto che mi sono "vantato" più volte sul forum, del mio eccezionale contratto di fornitura gas e luce bloccato, che praticamente mi metteva al riparo da ogni aumento, mi sembra doveroso e giusto annunciare che oggi mi hanno mandato la lettera di recesso
> 
> Maledetti!
> 
> Il lato positivo è che ho 6 mesi di tempo, quindi sto inverno la sfango...


immagino fossi in regime di tutela, purtroppo dal 2023 questo finisce e si passa tutti al mercato libero.
Anche io ho il prezzo bloccato


----------



## Albijol (27 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visto che mi sono "vantato" più volte sul forum, del mio eccezionale contratto di fornitura gas e luce bloccato, che praticamente mi metteva al riparo da ogni aumento, mi sembra doveroso e giusto annunciare che oggi mi hanno mandato la lettera di recesso
> 
> Maledetti!
> 
> Il lato positivo è che ho 6 mesi di tempo, quindi sto inverno la sfango...


Adesso ci devi dire il nome di questi crim...


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> immagino fossi in regime di tutela, purtroppo dal 2023 questo finisce e si passa tutti al mercato libero.
> Anche io ho il prezzo bloccato



No no, avevo un contratto stipulato solo 10 mesi fa, e attivo da giugno, sul mercato libero


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Adesso ci devi dire il nome di questi crim...



Non sono criminali, hanno fatto, purtroppo per me, bene...


----------



## Andris (28 Ottobre 2022)

*vice ministro degl Esteri russo al forum di Baku:*
*
"Siamo nella fase finale del suicidio energetico dell'Europa

La reazione di assoluta impassibilità dell'Europa di fronte agli attacchi contro i gasdotti Nord Stream 1 e 2, che sono di proprietà russa, ma costituiscono la base della sicurezza energetica dell'Europa

Nel corso dei decenni sono stati realizzati decine di progetti" nell'ambito della cooperazione tra Mosca ed i Paesi europei, progetti che sono stati tenuti al di fuori del contesto ideologico, c'è stata la Guerra fredda e poi la guerra nella ex Jugoslavia, interi Stati sono scomparsi dalla mappa, ma a nessuno mai è venuto in mente di utilizzare la cooperazione energetica come arma di pressione e anche militare.*
*Gli europei hanno deciso di rinunciare ai vantaggi che venivano dalla cooperazione con la Russia, mentre gli Stati Uniti sono riusciti a evitare quello che temevano di più: il riavvicinamento tra la Russia e l'Europa"


Adnkronos*


----------



## Albijol (28 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *vice ministro degl Esteri russo al forum di Baku:*
> *
> "Siamo nella fase finale del suicidio energetico dell'Europa
> 
> ...



ROTFL mai sentite così tante capzate tutte insieme.


----------



## Andris (28 Ottobre 2022)

*surreale risposta a Bruxelles del commissario Vestager (la danese verde che suggeriva di fare la doccia fredda e di urlare "tiè Putin" per indebolirlo nella missione speciale) a un'interrogazione del leghista europarlamentare Borchia che ha chiesto se per la Commissione sia in linea dei Trattati europei l'enorme aiuto di stato tedesco

"E' una riflessione che stiamo facendo.
Sarebbe un peccato non farlo perchè nessun altro può permetterselo, dall'altro lato non è equo."*


----------



## Andris (28 Ottobre 2022)

eh eh eh governo dei migliori



>


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Ottobre 2022)

questo topic è destinato ad aumentare vertiginosamente come il tuo grafico.
supererà le pagine di insulti nel topic di dollarumma


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Ottobre 2022)

Avanti con le lungimiranti politiche di Leuropah™! Disoccupati ma col marchio UE!


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh eh eh governo dei migliori


Mettiamo qui anche il grafico dei prezzi alla produzione, un trionfo del Banchiere Nazionale e della sua truppa di devoti esecutori.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Ottobre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Mettiamo qui anche il grafico dei prezzi alla produzione, un trionfo del Banchiere Nazionale e della sua truppa di devoti esecutori.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3702


nel ruolo di liquidatore ha bruciato nettamente il PD, merita un premio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Ottobre 2022)

quantomeno i prezzi del gas sono collassati



dai picchi dell'estate. Rimangono comunque alti


----------



## Swaitak (2 Novembre 2022)

Stoccaggi al 95%, gente che frequenta ancora le spiagge ed il gas risale a 130€. 
Figli della moglie della turca!


----------



## Swaitak (2 Novembre 2022)

*Come recita una ricostruzione a cura del Wall Street Journal,

Gli USA avrebbero importato carburanti provenienti dalla raffineria di Priolo (Siracusa) di proprietà Lukoil (2° compagnia Russa).

Il greggio proveniente dalla Russia, una volta raffinato in un paese terzo (Italia) , è esente da ogni sanzione.

La raffineria è una delle più importanti d'Europa, ed è nota per essere a rischio chiusura a causa delle sanzioni se non sarà salvata entro il 5 dicembre 2022 (perdita di 10000 posti di lavoro NDR).*

in video la ricostruzione


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2022)

*solita gaffe di Biden:*

*"General Motors produrrà solo auto elettriche dal 3035"*


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2022)

*governo italiano punta ad aumentare le trivellazioni per trovare gas nel Mar Adriatico*


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2022)

*Lukoil respinge offerta di gruppo statunitense per rilevare lo stabilimento siciliano di raffineria


Financial Times*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lukoil respinge offerta di gruppo statunitense per rilevare lo stabilimento siciliano di raffineria
> 
> 
> Financial Times*



Ci mancherebbe pure che i Russi vendano agli americani. Piuttosto la fanno esplodere e si inventano un attentato terroristico


----------



## Albijol (7 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lukoil respinge offerta di gruppo statunitense per rilevare lo stabilimento siciliano di raffineria
> 
> 
> Financial Times*




Credo si passerà alla nazionalizzazione., come hanno fatto i crucchi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2022)

Voi lo avete fatto il passaggio maggior tutela->mercato libero per il gas domestico? Mio padre l'ha fatto per l'azienda due anni fa e non è cambiato una mazza. Ora bisogna cambiare per la casa.
Per la luce la scadenza è 2024, per il gas 2023.

Ho sentito che la melona vorrebbe prorogare anche per il gas.

Se faccio subito il passaggio è un'inculata se poi prorogano, o sono quisquiglie inutili e alla fine tra mercato libero e tutela non cambia effettivamente niente?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voi lo avete fatto il passaggio maggior tutela->mercato libero per il gas domestico? Mio padre l'ha fatto per l'azienda due anni fa e non è cambiato una mazza. Ora bisogna cambiare per la casa.
> Per la luce la scadenza è 2024, per il gas 2023.
> 
> Ho sentito che la melona vorrebbe prorogare anche per il gas.
> ...



E' come in borsa, quale dei due "metodi" sia il migliore OGGI, va davvero a culo.
Qualunque consiglio ti venga dato, ad oggi è 50/50

Potresti chiedere direttamente a Paolo Fox


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2022)

Il prezzo dell'energia sembra che stia calando.. da noi è da un mese che ci sono tifoni e robe vaghe ed io per ogni km di bici faccio due all'indietro.. ma uzzi uzzi sento odor di travianucci.. il prezzo della bolletta è ancora salato. Tutto scende ma tutto aumenta.. mah. Chissà la gente dietro che mangia bene e poi "colpa di Putin" che bello quando hai capro espiatorio


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe pure che i Russi vendano agli americani. Piuttosto la fanno esplodere e si inventano un attentato terroristico


Ma dai, e dire che gli illuminati li considerano meri cogli1


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

*in tutto il Regno Unito centinaia di città dichiarano che non metteranno illuminazione natalizia o mercatini


The Sun*


ecco il grinch che ruba il Natale


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in tutto il Regno Unito centinaia di città dichiarano che non metteranno illuminazione natalizia o mercatini
> 
> 
> The Sun*
> ...


speriamo di poterlo salvare noi


----------



## Andris (10 Novembre 2022)

*Principe saudita gongola al Forum sulla cyber sicurezza a Riyad:*

*"Il mondo non durerebbe neanche due settimane senza il petrolio dall'Arabia Saudita"*


*Bloomberg *


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Principe saudita gongola al Forum sulla cyber sicurezza a Riyad:*
> 
> *"Il mondo non durerebbe neanche due settimane senza il petrolio dall'Arabia Saudita"*
> 
> ...



Ne riparliamo tra 10 anni


----------



## Andris (11 Novembre 2022)

*parlamento tedesco approva apertura delle tre centrali nucleari rimaste attive fino ad aprile 2023

la crisi energetica costringerà la Germania a pagare 40 miliardi di interessi sul debito nel 2023, mentre era stimato 29.6 miliardi
nel 2021 la Germania aveva pagato appena 3,9 miliardi


Reuters*


----------



## __king george__ (11 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Principe saudita gongola al Forum sulla cyber sicurezza a Riyad:*
> 
> *"Il mondo non durerebbe neanche due settimane senza il petrolio dall'Arabia Saudita"*
> 
> ...


pensasse a comprare il Milan invece di chiaccherare ad minchiam


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2022)

Di Maio, ex Ministro degli Esteri, sarebbe in pole tra quattro nomi per l’incarico di emissario della UE nel Golfo. A breve ci dovrebbe essere la scelta del Commissario Borrell. La candidatura avrebbe anche il benestare di Draghi.
L’emissario UE dovrebbe avere un ruolo chiave per le forniture energetiche.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Maio, ex Ministro degli Esteri, sarebbe in pole tra quattro nomi per l’incarico di emissario della UE nel Golfo. A breve ci dovrebbe essere la scelta del Commissario Borrell. La candidatura avrebbe anche il benestare di Draghi.
> L’emissario UE dovrebbe avere un ruolo chiave per le forniture energetiche.



Per la crisi energetica siamo a posto allora.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2022)

bomba di Der Spiegel oggi

*in Germania il costo stimato per i rigassificatori galleggianti è già più che raddoppiato, da 3 a oltre 6 miliardi di euro*


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2022)

*ministro Urso a La Stampa su raffineria russa Lukoil*
*
"*_*L’azienda di Priolo è un asset strategico nazionale sia per l’approvvigionamento energetico del Paese sia per la filiera dell’industria chimica.
Stiamo perseguendo tutte le strade per garantire la continuità produttiva e occupazionale. 
Non escludiamo nemmeno la nazionalizzazione, come in Germania"*_


----------



## Albijol (21 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Urso a La Stampa su raffineria russa Lukoil*
> *
> "*_*L’azienda di Priolo è un asset strategico nazionale sia per l’approvvigionamento energetico del Paese sia per la filiera dell’industria chimica.
> Stiamo perseguendo tutte le strade per garantire la continuità produttiva e occupazionale.
> Non escludiamo nemmeno la nazionalizzazione, come in Germania"*_



Che si sbrighino a nazionalizzare


----------



## Swaitak (21 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Urso a La Stampa su raffineria russa Lukoil*
> 
> *"*_*L’azienda di Priolo è un asset strategico nazionale sia per l’approvvigionamento energetico del Paese sia per la filiera dell’industria chimica.*_
> _*Stiamo perseguendo tutte le strade per garantire la continuità produttiva e occupazionale.
> Non escludiamo nemmeno la nazionalizzazione, come in Germania"*_


da qui al 5 dicembre c'è Tempoh!
A proposito di ciò.. da dicembre lo sconto carburanti passa da 30 a 18 cent, se si blocca questo impianto possiamo preparare la vasella.


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2022)

*Commissione UE

il tetto al prezzo del gas naturale verrà attivato quando supererà 275 euro a megawattora (MWh) per due settimane consecutive

il terro al prezzo del gas liquido verrà attivato quando la differenza tra mercato di Amsterdam e quello globale sarà superiore a 58 euro a kw/h per dieci giorni consecutivi*


Ansa


----------



## Swaitak (22 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Commissione UE
> 
> il tetto al prezzo del gas naturale verrà attivato quando supererà 275 euro a kw/h per due settimane consecutive
> 
> ...


comincia a farsi sentire la mancanza di Supermario


----------



## Albijol (22 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Commissione UE
> 
> il tetto al prezzo del gas naturale verrà attivato quando supererà 275 euro a kw/h per due settimane consecutive*
> 
> ...



Ti correggo: 275 euro a megawattora


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ti correggo: 275 euro a megawattora


sìsì ho sbagliato a riscrivere, ora aggiusto


----------



## Albijol (22 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sìsì ho sbagliato a riscrivere, ora aggiusto



E considerato che il TTF sta attorno a 120 euro al Mwh e il peso del gas russo è ormai marginale questo "tetto" al prezzo è ridicolmente alto e assolutamente inutile.


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> comincia a farsi sentire la mancanza di Supermario


oggi la Commissione ha espresso "timori sul debito italiano"

come sempre, quando governa qualcuno avverso spuntano i timori finanziari...


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E considerato che il TTF sta attorno a 120 euro al Mwh e il peso del gas russo è ormai marginale questo "tetto" al prezzo è ridicolmente alto e assolutamente inutile.


infatti è il compromesso tra chi non lo voleva proprio e chi lo voleva più forte, solita scelta politica che non porta a nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voi lo avete fatto il passaggio maggior tutela->mercato libero per il gas domestico? Mio padre l'ha fatto per l'azienda due anni fa e non è cambiato una mazza. Ora bisogna cambiare per la casa.
> Per la luce la scadenza è 2024, per il gas 2023.
> 
> *Ho sentito che la melona vorrebbe prorogare anche per il gas.*
> ...



Mi sembra di aver capito che giorgiona nostra ha prorogato ufficialmente al 2024?


----------



## Swaitak (22 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che giorgiona nostra ha prorogato ufficialmente al 2024?


cosi sembra, aspettiamo il comunicato sul sito ARERA.
edit: cerca il comunicato '' Arera-verso la fine del mercato tutelato'' li dice che per le famiglie, sia per elettricità che gas, si passa alla tutela graduale dal 10 gennaio 2024.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*Spagna contro la Commissione europea per il tetto al gas naturale*

*primo ministro Sanchez e ministro dell'Energia Ribera annunciano oggi forte opposizione*

*"Proposta errata e rischio di alzare i prezzi"


Reuters*


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*i paesi occidentali del G7 parlano di tetto al prezzo del petrolio russo, trasportato via mare, sui 65-70 dollari a barile a partire dal 5 dicembre


Reuters *


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

*ministro Pichetto:

"Terminata la riunione dei 15 paesi membri che chiesero di porre un tetto al prezzo del gas, nessuno appoggia la proposta della Commissione"*


Ansa


ennesimo disastro totale targato UE


----------



## Swaitak (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i paesi occidentali del G7 parlano di tetto al prezzo del petrolio russo, trasportato via mare, sui 65-70 dollari a barile a partire dal 5 dicembre
> 
> 
> Reuters '*


ma non c'è l'embargo dal 5 dicembre?


----------



## Albijol (24 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma non c'è l'embargo dal 5 dicembre?


Credo l'embargo valga solo per i paesi europei


----------



## Raryof (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Pichetto:
> 
> "Terminata la riunione dei 15 paesi membri che chiesero di porre un tetto al prezzo del gas, nessuno appoggia la proposta della Commissione"*
> 
> ...


Spero gli euroinomani non si sorprendano almeno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Pichetto:
> 
> "Terminata la riunione dei 15 paesi membri che chiesero di porre un tetto al prezzo del gas, nessuno appoggia la proposta della Commissione"*
> 
> ...


Ma vogliono andare avanti all'infinito con questa falsa?
Il tetto a qualsiasi cosa è taboo!
non lo faranno MAI


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

*Meloni nell'incontro con i comuni italiani:*
*
"Purtroppo abbiamo la spada di Damocle del caro energia che drena le risorse.
*
*Gli interventi per calmierare ci costano circa 5 miliardi di euro al mese: stiamo studiando le proposte arrivate, se non interverrà commissione europea sarà difficile fare fronte a questi costi"


Ansa*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Meloni nell'incontro con i comuni italiani:*
> 
> *"Purtroppo abbiamo la spada di Damocle del caro energia che drena le risorse.*
> 
> ...


Cara siamo sempre la parte sud dell'Europa che è stata ignorata e bastonata con la crisi economica.. cosa ti fa pensare che questa volta andrà diversamente?


----------



## Swaitak (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Pichetto:
> 
> "Terminata la riunione dei 15 paesi membri che chiesero di porre un tetto al prezzo del gas, nessuno appoggia la proposta della Commissione"*
> 
> ...


ricordiamo il grande inventore del price Cap, facciamogli pure una giornata nazionale


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ricordiamo il grande inventore del price Cap, facciamogli pure una giornata nazionale


Neanche l'Italia l'ha votata


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Meloni nell'incontro con i comuni italiani:*
> 
> *"Purtroppo abbiamo la spada di Damocle del caro energia che drena le risorse.*
> 
> ...


questa è falsa come il sorriso di berlusconi.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> questa è falsa come il sorriso di berlusconi.


Più che falsa (tutti lì lo sono) direi che è il primo leader che dimostra di essere sul serio un burattino, quantomeno gli altri lo nascondevano. Avete notato come balbettava, quando diceva al G20 "è sempre colpa dei russih" sul missile polacco spacciato per russo in ucraina?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Meloni nell'incontro con i comuni italiani:*
> 
> *"Purtroppo abbiamo la spada di Damocle del caro energia che drena le risorse.*
> 
> ...


Ahahahah, ma Letta si è impossessato della Meloni? Sempre a parlare di europa europa, pure sui migranti. Mammamia che serva!


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2022)

*Il consiglio comunale di Piombino ha presentato al TAR ricorso di urgenza per bloccare il rigassificatore previsto a largo della sua costa

Repubblica*


----------



## Swaitak (25 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il consiglio comunale di Piombino ha presentato al TAR ricorso di urgenza per bloccare il rigassificatore previsto a largo della sua costa
> 
> Repubblica*


non me la posso prendere manco coi pdioti e verdi


----------



## Andris (28 Novembre 2022)

presidente FDI, versione tedesca di Confindustria:

_*"Gli alti prezzi dell'energia e l'indebolimento dell'economia stanno colpendo l'economia tedesca con tutta la loro forza e rappresentano un grande onere per le nostre aziende rispetto ad altre sedi internazionali.*_
_Il modello di business tedesco è sottoposto a un enorme stress_
*Attualmente, un'azienda tedesca su quattro sta pensando a delocalizzare la produzione all'estero

Particolare preoccupazione per l'industria chimica, estremamente energivora"


Die Welt


il 2023 si aprirà con stangate per aziende e famiglie tedesche sull'energia
7,3 milioni di famiglie hanno già saputo degli aumenti, in media del 54-60%


Der Spiegel*


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> presidente FDI, versione tedesca di Confindustria:
> 
> _*"Gli alti prezzi dell'energia e l'indebolimento dell'economia stanno colpendo l'economia tedesca con tutta la loro forza e rappresentano un grande onere per le nostre aziende rispetto ad altre sedi internazionali.*_
> _Il modello di business tedesco è sottoposto a un enorme stress_
> ...


Ma santiddio come razzo è possibile che si parli ancora di aumenti??? 

-gas dopo essere stato sopra i 300 è ormai stabile intorno ai 120€ 
-il costo carburante sta scendendo sensibilmente e ad un ritmo costante ormai

Il mercato dell'energia ha speculato oltremodo per cui viaggiano con una marginalità allucinante oggi come tutto l'anno trascorso.. dovremmo vedere i prezzi scendere adesso mica parlare ancora di aumenti.


----------



## Andris (28 Novembre 2022)

*i giornalisti della redazione La Stampa vicino alla sciopero, perchè nel palazzo del quotidiano torinese si gela
Si lavora con giacche e sciarpe addosso


Affari Italiani*


i sacrifici della famiglia Elkann, bravo Giannini con l'inchino reverenziale come per Speranza


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Novembre 2022)

La germania è messa MOOOOLTO peggio di noi con il gas perchè quel venduto di Schroder ha di fatto appaltato alla Russia la totale gestione energetica della germania.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i giornalisti della redazione La Stampa vicino alla sciopero, perchè nel palazzo del quotidiano torinese si gela
> Si lavora con giacche e sciarpe addosso
> 
> 
> ...


c'è gente piu tirchia di elliot


----------



## Albijol (28 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma santiddio come razzo è possibile che si parli ancora di aumenti???
> 
> -gas dopo essere stato sopra i 300 è ormai stabile intorno ai 120€
> -il costo carburante sta scendendo sensibilmente e ad un ritmo costante ormai
> ...



Però ai bei te1mpi andati il gas costava 30-40 euro a Megawattora


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Però ai bei te1mpi andati il gas costava 30-40 euro a Megawattora


Ai bei tempi però non venivamo da mesi in cui il costo energia per quanto riguarda la corrente soprattutto è quadruplicato... oggi i ragionamenti partono da qui.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Novembre 2022)

Prima cercavano di prendere le proprietà pubbliche ( tramite governi maggiordomi) ora invece è il tempo di prendere più denaro possibile, finché vale qualcosa..

Lo sapevano benissimo che sarebbe arrivato questo momento, non vi illudete che abbiano una risposta a questa inflazione..

Anzi alzano i tassi d'interesse 
Ma l'ho sempre detto che sono dei criminali


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i giornalisti della redazione La Stampa vicino alla sciopero, perchè nel palazzo del quotidiano torinese si gela
> Si lavora con giacche e sciarpe addosso
> 
> 
> ...


Godo! Servi.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Novembre 2022)

Cordiali saluti dalla doppiezza e ipocrisia tedesca e un affettuoso abbraccio agli allocconi che abboccano. 

1/2, segue al prossimo post.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Novembre 2022)

2/2, fine.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Cordiali saluti dalla doppiezza e ipocrisia tedesca e un affettuoso abbraccio agli allocconi che abboccano.
> 
> 1/2, segue al prossimo post.
> Vedi l'allegato 4005



Sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda del resto d'Europa che continua ad acquistare gas liquefatto dalla Russia


----------



## Swaitak (29 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Cordiali saluti dalla doppiezza e ipocrisia tedesca e un affettuoso abbraccio agli allocconi che abboccano.
> 
> 1/2, segue al prossimo post.
> Vedi l'allegato 4005


se la metaniera è colore arcobaleno è in regola


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Prima cercavano di prendere le proprietà pubbliche ( tramite governi maggiordomi) ora invece è il tempo di prendere più denaro possibile, finché vale qualcosa..
> 
> Lo sapevano benissimo che sarebbe arrivato questo momento, non vi illudete che abbiano una risposta a questa inflazione..
> 
> ...


L'aumento dei tassi di interesse è misura necessaria a contrastare l'inflazione... funziona così non c'è da meravigliarsi nè ci sono strani disegni criminali dietro a ciò che sta succedendo, è la logica conseguenza a qunato accaduto dal Covid in poi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Novembre 2022)

Lo ripeto non è farina del mio sacco
ma non è assolutamente una soluzione l'aumento di interessi.. gli atti criminali sono precedenti  come svendere i beni pubblici per azzerare il debito pubblico( cosa non possibile, visto che c'è sempre un nuovo record)


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto non è farina del mio sacco
> ma non è assolutamente una soluzione l'aumento di interessi.. gli atti criminali sono precedenti  come svendere i beni pubblici per azzerare il debito pubblico( cosa non possibile, visto che c'è sempre un nuovo record)


L'aumento dei tassi è una misura necessaria di contrasto all'inflazione che piaccia o meno funziona così, quando vengono immessi troppi soldi in circolazione e, come successo negli ultimi 3 anni ormai, la produzione di beni per svariati motivi subisce un rallentamento rispetto ad una domanda crescente i prezzi salgono a dismisura.. l'unico modo per ridurre il fenomeno è calmierare la domanda aumentando il costo del denaro, meno credito, meno domanda e conseguente normalizzazione dei prezzi.

Le politiche di privatizzazione non influiscono su questi meccanismi, non dico che siano foriere di benessere economico nè tantomeno garanzia di qualità nei servizi ma con questo ci azzeccano poco.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ok guarda e vedrai gli esiti..
al centro commerciale non c'è più
nessuno rispetto a prima

siamo umani non un codice di un programma 

poi farebbe ridere se non fosse un problema
America è quella che ha abusato di più di questo mezzo ed è quella con inflazione più alta, ma forse non ci capiamo, semplicemente può essere l'unica risorsa che hanno.. io sto dicendo che questa volta non c'è via di uscita..

Che non possono fare altro ok 
Ma quella conclusione rimane..


----------



## Swaitak (29 Novembre 2022)

Ieri è arrivato l'ultimo carico di greggio russo a Siracusa.
Vediamo se tra un mese oltre ai 10000 posti di lavoro, dovremmo piangere grossi rincari sui carburanti.
Cacchio ci vuole a chiedere la deroga come Ungheria e altri stati..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'aumento dei tassi è una misura necessaria di contrasto all'inflazione che piaccia o meno funziona così, quando vengono immessi troppi soldi in circolazione e, come successo negli ultimi 3 anni ormai, la produzione di beni per svariati motivi subisce un rallentamento rispetto ad una domanda crescente i prezzi salgono a dismisura.. l'unico modo per ridurre il fenomeno è calmierare la domanda aumentando il costo del denaro, meno credito, meno domanda e conseguente normalizzazione dei prezzi.
> 
> Le politiche di privatizzazione non influiscono su questi meccanismi, non dico che siano foriere di benessere economico nè tantomeno garanzia di qualità nei servizi ma con questo ci azzeccano poco.


Mentre per le politiche di privatizzazione sto dicendo che sapevano benissimo che si sarebbe arrivati a questo.. ad oggi giorno ci sono certi aspetti analizzando i dati, dove riesci a prevedere il futuro


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2022)

*Approvata alla Camera la mozione di maggioranza, che prevede l'invio di armi in Ucraina fino al 2023. La mozione prevede ** spesa al 2% del Pil, promuovendo anche “l’esclusione delle spese per gli investimenti nel settore della difesa dal computo dei vincoli di bilancio”.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Approvata alla Camera la mozione di maggioranza, che prevede l'invio di armi in Ucraina fino al 2023. La mozione prevede ** spesa al 2% del Pil, promuovendo anche “l’esclusione delle spese per gli investimenti nel settore della difesa dal computo dei vincoli di bilancio”.*


Io ormai non posso più accedere più di due-tre riscaldamenti a casa (stufe, condizionatori), che mi si stacca la corrente e la devo far riattivare. E poi devo pure sentirmi dire che questi servi maiali stanno "facendo bene" e che se non li voto poi regalo il voto alla sinistra (altre melme). Ma a me che mi frega? Scusate, ma sono incavolato, perchè sono giorni che ho questi problemi. Mi verrebbe voglia di sputarli in faccia tutti.


----------



## sunburn (30 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ormai non posso più accedere più di due-tre riscaldamenti a casa (stufe, condizionatori), che mi si stacca la corrente e la devo far riattivare. E poi devo pure sentirmi dire che questi servi maiali stanno "facendo bene" e che se non li voto poi regalo il voto alla sinistra (altre melme). Ma a me che mi frega? Scusate, ma sono incavolato, perchè sono giorni che ho questi problemi. Mi verrebbe voglia di sputarli in faccia tutti.


Perdonami, ma quale sarebbe il nesso tra l’invio delle armi in Ucraina e il fatto che tu abbia un contratto con contatore da 3 kW?


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma quale sarebbe il nesso tra l’invio delle armi in Ucraina e il fatto che tu abbia un contratto con contatore da 3 kW?


No, è che l'hanno ridotto apposta. Prima aveva più energia.


----------



## sunburn (30 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, è che l'hanno ridotto apposta. Prima aveva più energia.


Se ti hanno ridotto la potenza, devi parlare col tuo gestore. Considera che gli apparecchi elettrici per riscaldare consumano uno sproposito, soprattutto se sono di classe energetica bassa. Con tre stufe accese ci sta che salti un contatore da 3 kW(a me, da sempre, salta con due elettrodomestici accesi tra forno, lavatrice e lavastoviglie).


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se ti hanno ridotto la potenza, devi parlare col tuo gestore. Considera che gli apparecchi elettrici per riscaldare consumano uno sproposito, soprattutto se sono di classe energetica bassa. Con tre stufe accese ci sta che salti un contatore da 3 kW(a me, da sempre, salta con due elettrodomestici accesi tra forno, lavatrice e lavastoviglie).


Non lo so, l'anno scorso non succedeva. Comunque, è in esame in UE una proposta del genere per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## vota DC (30 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Approvata alla Camera la mozione di maggioranza, che prevede l'invio di armi in Ucraina fino al 2023. La mozione prevede ** spesa al 2% del Pil, promuovendo anche “l’esclusione delle spese per gli investimenti nel settore della difesa dal computo dei vincoli di bilancio”.*


La spesa totale era 1,4%. L'italietta spende più per armare gli ucraini che per sé stessa, è molto grave. Che poi la coperta è sempre quella quindi a netto di un aumento del 2% dovranno recuperarlo da altre parti e non credo che lo sarà dalla difesa (che anche tagliandola del 100% ci sarebbe da recuperare uno 0,6% di PIL).


----------



## Albijol (30 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Cordiali saluti dalla doppiezza e ipocrisia tedesca e un affettuoso abbraccio agli allocconi che abboccano.
> 
> 1/2, segue al prossimo post.
> Vedi l'allegato 4005



Passate alla pompa di calore (split o caldaia) il prima possibile. Il gas non tornerà mai più a 30/40 centesimi al metro cubo.


----------



## Albijol (30 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ormai non posso più accedere più di due-tre riscaldamenti a casa (stufe, condizionatori), che mi si stacca la corrente e la devo far riattivare. E poi devo pure sentirmi dire che questi servi maiali stanno "facendo bene" e che se non li voto poi regalo il voto alla sinistra (altre melme). Ma a me che mi frega? Scusate, ma sono incavolato, perchè sono giorni che ho questi problemi. Mi verrebbe voglia di sputarli in faccia tutti.



Scusa, non puoi chiamare il fornitore e dirgli di aumentare la potenza da 3kw almeno 4.5? È quello che ho fatto io, mi hanno fatto pagare un centone una tantum e 3/4 euro in più al mese.


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Passate alla pompa di calore (split o caldaia) il prima possibile. Il gas non tornerà mai più a 30/40 centesimi al metro cubo.


Posso chiederti "dove" abiti, nel senso di campagna/città, casa singola/condominio, perché a me è stata sconsigliata in quanto residente in un condominio in città...


----------



## Albijol (30 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti "dove" abiti, nel senso di campagna/città, casa singola/condominio, perché a me è stata sconsigliata in quanto residente in un condominio in città...



Abito in campagna, casa grande non coibentata. 4 lati scoperti, l'ultima annata ho consumato 2500 circa mc di gas, pagando ben 3000 euro. Vista la situazione insostenibile economicamente ho montato 3 climatizzatori inverter (3000 euro più installazione) che riescono a coprire quasi tutta la casa. Al momento uso la caldaia a condensazione solo per cucinare e per l acqua calda, ma ho già in programma di mettere un piano cottura a induzione.


----------



## Andris (30 Novembre 2022)

*secondo la tv pubblica WDR di Colonia il Land della Renania settentrionale - Vestfalia, il più popoloso e ricco della Germania, è in crisi finanziaria per via della questione energetica*

*l'istituto IFO ha stimato nel terzo trimestre -2,8 di PIL per il Land, peggiore dato in Germania*

*per la seconda volta la coalizione di governo CDU - Verdi ha modificato il bilancio per aggirare nuovamente la Costituzione che vieta continui indebitamenti, solamente Brema e Sassonia Anhalt hanno fatto altrettanto, e si vuole ricorrere ad usare impropriamente i prestiti federali per la pandemia nonostante la Corte dei Conti si sia opposta di recente.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Per me possiamo evitare di festeggiare il nuovo anno

Game Over.. lo farò tanto vale..
spero di divertirmi..


----------



## __king george__ (1 Dicembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per me possiamo evitare di festeggiare il nuovo anno
> 
> Game Over.. lo farò tanto vale..
> spero di divertirmi..


c'è sempre un motivo per festeggiare..

scolati questo e vedrai che sarà un'ottima serata (magari non tutto da solo..condividilo con la tua donna o con un amico)


----------



## Mauricio (1 Dicembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Passate alla pompa di calore (split o caldaia) il prima possibile. Il gas non tornerà mai più a 30/40 centesimi al metro cubo.


Premesso che concordo sulla pompa di calore, cosa ti fa pensare che non torni più a 30 cent al mc? Nel 2019 e prima era anche meno, 20/25 cent. Ma i prezzi erano bassissimi in effetti. Ad ottobre 2022 il PSV era a 80 cent. Non vedo improbabile che si torni a 40/50 cent quando le acque si saranno finalmente calmate. Certo, sarà circa il doppio ante Covid/guerra, ma ormai l’inflazione è ripartita dopo oltre un decennio e quei valori torneranno ad essere sostenibili entro pochi anni. Almeno è quello che mi auguro.


----------



## Albijol (1 Dicembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Premesso che concordo sulla pompa di calore, cosa ti fa pensare che non torni più a 30 cent al mc? Nel 2019 e prima era anche meno, 20/25 cent. Ma i prezzi erano bassissimi in effetti. Ad ottobre 2022 il PSV era a 80 cent. Non vedo improbabile che si torni a 40/50 cent quando le acque si saranno finalmente calmate. Certo, sarà circa il doppio ante Covid/guerra, ma ormai l’inflazione è ripartita dopo oltre un decennio e quei valori torneranno ad essere sostenibili entro pochi anni. Almeno è quello che mi auguro.


Ero ottimista anche io ma ho cambiato idea. Sono bastate due semplici notizie a far passare il TTF GAS da 110 a 160 euro in due soli giorni. 1) il parlamento norvegese ha bloccato ogni nuova licenza per estrarre gas fino al 2025 (maledetti Verdi fanno danni pure là). 
2) I metereologi prevedono un dicembre europeo più freddo della media storica.
Aggiungiamo che il gas già di per sé è il sistema meno efficiente di tutti per quanto riguarda il riscaldamento (non considerando la classica stufetta a resistenza) e che il Gas liquefatto che sostituisce costerà comunque sempre di più di quello via gasdotto.. Tutto ciò mi fa pensare che il gas è un morto che cammina, ma prima di morire si farà pagare caro.


----------



## Andris (1 Dicembre 2022)

@Albijol

165 euro per il gas ad Amsterdam, fa freddo e le scorte si intaccano


----------



## pazzomania (1 Dicembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Passate alla pompa di calore (split o caldaia) il prima possibile. Il gas non tornerà mai più a 30/40 centesimi al metro cubo.


A quanto arriva a scaldare l' acqua la tua pompa di calore?

Se non supera i 40-50 gradi servirà giusto per scaldare quando non fa freddo!


----------



## sunburn (1 Dicembre 2022)

Da me cappotto e isolamento di qualunque cosa fosse isolabile(tapparelle, cassonetti ecc) e se lasciassi impostati i termosifoni come l’anno scorso potrei andare in giro in mutande. Senza esagerare.
Ho fatto la prova di accendere una sera per due ore nel secondo bagno e poi chiudere la porta, abbassare la tapparella e spegnere il calorifero e 36 ore dopo si stava ancora bene. È il secondo bagno, quindi l’ambiente è piccolo, però è pazzesco verificare quanto calore si disperdesse prima.


----------



## Albijol (1 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A quanto arriva a scaldare l' acqua la tua pompa di calore?
> 
> Se non supera i 40-50 gradi servirà giusto per scaldare quando non fa freddo!



Aspé io ho gli split (aria-aria) , non la caldaia (aria-acqua). Per l acqua calda uso ancora il gas purtroppo.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Dicembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Aspé io ho gli split (aria-aria) , non la caldaia (aria-acqua). Per l acqua calda uso ancora il gas purtroppo.


ah ok, praticamente non ti cambia nulla.

Anzi hai speso anche 3000 euro di condizionatori  

I condizionatori riscaldano solo se non fa freddo, quindi ti fanno risparmiare poco.

Quando le temperature saranno glaciali ti conviene spegnere il condizionatore cosi risparmi almeno la corrente...

La cosa più vantaggiosa economicamente che potevi fare era l' isolamento ed i serramenti!
Li avevi risparmio vero....


----------



## Albijol (1 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ah ok, praticamente non ti cambia nulla.
> 
> Anzi hai speso anche 3000 euro di condizionatori
> 
> ...



Sì, mi cambia talmente poco che quei 3000 euro (in realtà 1500, gli altri in detrazione) me li ripago in un anno praticamente. Questi i metri cubi di gas consumati l'annata precedente... Fai il numero di novembre 2021 per il prezzo di oggi del TTF.....Invece questo novembre ho speso sì e no trenta euro di riscaldamento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ormai non posso più accedere più di due-tre riscaldamenti a casa (stufe, condizionatori), che mi si stacca la corrente e la devo far riattivare. E poi devo pure sentirmi dire che questi servi maiali stanno "facendo bene" e che se non li voto poi regalo il voto alla sinistra (altre melme). Ma a me che mi frega? Scusate, ma sono incavolato, perchè sono giorni che ho questi problemi. Mi verrebbe voglia di sputarli in faccia tutti.


guarda che basta che fai l'aumento a 4,5 kW, costa niente in pratica.
non è colpa degli USA.


----------



## Albijol (1 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Da me cappotto e isolamento di qualunque cosa fosse isolabile(tapparelle, cassonetti ecc) e se lasciassi impostati i termosifoni come l’anno scorso potrei andare in giro in mutande. Senza esagerare.
> Ho fatto la prova di accendere una sera per due ore nel secondo bagno e poi chiudere la porta, abbassare la tapparella e spegnere il calorifero e 36 ore dopo si stava ancora bene. È il secondo bagno, quindi l’ambiente è piccolo, però è pazzesco verificare quanto calore si disperdesse prima.



Cappotto interno o esterno? Posso chiederti a quanto te lo hanno fatturato?


----------



## sunburn (1 Dicembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cappotto interno o esterno? Posso chiederti a quanto te lo hanno fatturato?


Cappotto esterno.
Io vivo in condominio, quindi ha fatto tutto l’amministratore dopo le varie delibere, io ho guardato con attenzione solo quanto eventualmente dovessi tirare fuori ed eventuali sòle nei vari contratti…


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Dicembre 2022)

I consumi di gas segnalano che i difensori dell'Ucraina, dai loro appartamenti in centro città, in primis giornalisti e opinionisti da TV, hanno abbandonato la causa del fiero Zelensky per passare armi e bagagli con il riprovevole Putin, aumentando_ ex abrupto_ i consumi. Cadono nel vuoto i numerosi appelli a ridurre i consumi per non finanziare il dittatore russo.
Freddo invernale 1 - Chiacchiere da studio televisivo 0, com'era ovvio che fosse. A voi studio.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Dicembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> I consumi di gas segnalano che i difensori dell'Ucraina, dai loro appartamenti in centro città, in primis giornalisti e opinionisti da TV, hanno abbandonato la causa del fiero Zelensky per passare armi e bagagli con il riprovevole Putin, aumentando_ ex abrupto_ i consumi. Cadono nel vuoto i numerosi appelli a ridurre i consumi per non finanziare il dittatore russo.
> Freddo invernale 1 - Chiacchiere da studio televisivo 0, com'era ovvio che fosse. A voi studio.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4023


fino a ieri Piotr ha fatto una diretta con una felpetta leggera, se ne fotte pure lui


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

*CDM approva invio armi in Ucraina anche nel 2023. Crosetto contro Conte: "Fomenta odio, ma ha detto 5 volte sì".*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *CDM approva invio armi in Ucraina anche nel 2023. Crosetto contro Conte: "Fomenta odio, ma ha detto 5 volte sì".*


*Crosetto: "Conte dice che siamo guerrafondai? Aiuto a nazione attaccata, non è essere guerrafondai".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> fino a ieri Piotr ha fatto una diretta con una felpetta leggera, se ne fotte pure lui



Nel bunkerino ci sarà il riscaldamento a manetta simil-sauna


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *CDM approva invio armi in Ucraina anche nel 2023. Crosetto contro Conte: "Fomenta odio, ma ha detto 5 volte sì".*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Crosetto: "Conte dice che siamo guerrafondai? Aiuto a nazione attaccata, non è essere guerrafondai".*


.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Dicembre 2022)

Conte è contro l'invio di armi....indomito difensore del rdc...praticamente è l'ultimo vero comunista d'italia...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Conte è contro l'invio di armi....indomito difensore del rdc...praticamente è l'ultimo vero comunista d'italia...


Io direi semplicemente che siamo rappresentati da una massa di pagliacci. Contento di non essere andato a votare. 

Appena avete l'occasione, andate via da questo paese di corrotti e appecorati. Io cerco di conquistarmi gli ultimi titoli di studio e vedrò dove andare.


----------



## sunburn (2 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Conte è contro l'invio di armi....indomito difensore del rdc...praticamente è l'ultimo vero comunista d'italia...


----------



## Albijol (2 Dicembre 2022)

Non si può rimanere a parlare di costi dell'energia qua e usare altri thread per l'Ucraina? Ormai i due argomenti non sono più collegati come prima.


----------



## Andris (5 Dicembre 2022)

*intervista al direttore generale di Lukoil a Il Sole 24 Ore*

*"Stiamo negoziando la vendita dell'impianto in Sicilia, in tempi brevi forse anche entro l'anno*

*Non serve che il governo italiano nazionalizzi (il governo ha fatto un decreto per semi-nazionalizzazione, NDR), perchè abbiamo riserve per resistere mesi senza nuove petroliere in arrivo, anzi potrebbe essere un ostacolo per il nuovo proprietario portando alla chiusura dell'impianto" *


vediamo di non fare cazzate...20.000 persone occupate più percentuali importanti di derivati del petrolio nel mercato nazionale


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *intervista al direttore generale di Lukoil a Il Sole 24 Ore*
> 
> *"Stiamo negoziando la vendita dell'impianto in Sicilia, in tempi brevi forse anche entro l'anno*
> 
> ...


buona occasione per Elliott


----------



## ignaxio (5 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, è che l'hanno ridotto apposta. Prima aveva più energia.


Scusa Fabri ma questo è impossibile. Il contratto non lo hanno cambiato a nessuno.. se è l verità fatti dare spiegazioni o cambia operatore.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusa Fabri ma questo è impossibile. Il contratto non lo hanno cambiato a nessuno.. se è l verità fatti dare spiegazioni o cambia operatore.


A me hanno cambiato il contatore un anno fa. Il sospetto ce l'ho. Uso enel.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> I consumi di gas segnalano che i difensori dell'Ucraina, dai loro appartamenti in centro città, in primis giornalisti e opinionisti da TV, hanno abbandonato la causa del fiero Zelensky per passare armi e bagagli con il riprovevole Putin, aumentando_ ex abrupto_ i consumi. Cadono nel vuoto i numerosi appelli a ridurre i consumi per non finanziare il dittatore russo.
> Freddo invernale 1 - Chiacchiere da studio televisivo 0, com'era ovvio che fosse. A voi studio.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4023


ti aspettavi che la gente non accendesse i termo?
pensa che ho letto mesi fa che saremmo tutti congelati senza il gas russo. 
ma sembra che non sia così.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A me hanno cambiato il contatore un anno fa. Il sospetto ce l'ho. Uso enel.


occhio a qualche vicino ''abusivo''


----------



## vota DC (5 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti aspettavi che la gente non accendesse i termo?
> pensa che ho letto mesi fa che saremmo tutti congelati senza il gas russo.
> ma sembra che non sia così.


Se il Qatar fosse stato serio avremmo usato il gas qarariota, ma sono ancora lì che buttano soldi per il PSG e pagano gli spettatori per assistere alle loro partite. Quindi si va avanti con quello russo (gli americani volutamente non danno né petrolio né gas perché conviene più tenersi le materie prime in modo da rallentare la produzione dei propri avversari....i russi non hanno scelta essendo esportatori di materie prime piuttosto che paesi di industria avanzata)


----------



## Andris (5 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti aspettavi che la gente non accendesse i termo?
> pensa che ho letto mesi fa che saremmo tutti congelati senza il gas russo.
> ma sembra che non sia così.


ci sono due variabili: la quantità e il costo.
guardare la disponibilità senza badare a quanto pagherai è come paragonare chi compra il biglietto normalmente rispetto a chi lo acquista a X volte rivenduto.
sì entrambi guardano la partita, ma uno ha spenderà di più a parità di servizio goduto.
al momento non abbiamo firmato contratti a prezzi uguali o inferiori rispetto a quelli che avevamo con Gazprom, dunque ad oggi la nostra è stata una scelta conformista e controproducente dal punto di vista economico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono due variabili: la quantità e il costo.
> guardare la disponibilità senza badare a quanto pagherai è come paragonare chi compra il biglietto normalmente rispetto a chi lo acquista a X volte rivenduto.
> sì entrambi guardano la partita, ma uno ha spenderà di più a parità di servizio goduto.
> al momento non abbiamo firmato contratti a prezzi uguali o inferiori rispetto a quelli che avevamo con Gazprom, dunque ad oggi la nostra è stata una scelta conformista e controproducente dal punto di vista economico.


ma sto gas lo prendiamo ancora dalla russia o no?
io non ho ancora capito e sinceramente poco mi importa...

mi importa 1o che non manchi, e non manca
2o che costi poco ed io per fortuna lo sto pagando come lo scorso anno...

solo che per mesi ci han detto che saremmo morti di freddo.. mah non mi pare sinceramente.


----------



## ignaxio (5 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A me hanno cambiato il contatore un anno fa. Il sospetto ce l'ho. Uso enel.


C’è scritto sulla bolletta la potenza max


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sto gas lo prendiamo ancora dalla russia o no?
> io non ho ancora capito e sinceramente poco mi importa...
> 
> mi importa 1o che non manchi, e non manca
> ...


l'ultima volta che ho controllato era rimasto solo quello passante per l'Austria come gasdotto collegato alla Russia.
Nel frattempo sono aumentate le importazioni dalla Russia via mare 
La mia preoccupazione resta sempre per il gas dell'inverno 2023, per questioni tecniche non ancora risolte.
Per i prezzi sono da tenere d'occhio anche i crucconi fetentoni, sarebbero capaci di pagarlo 400€ pur di soffiarlo agli altri paesi.
Tra l'altro oggi entra in vigore l'embargo sul greggio russo, possiamo aspettarci anche nuove ritorsioni secondo me.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sto gas lo prendiamo ancora dalla russia o no?
> io non ho ancora capito e sinceramente poco mi importa...
> 
> mi importa 1o che non manchi, e non manca
> ...


S I
IMPOSSIBILE FARNE A MENO
poi la fiction perenne in cui siamo immersi descrive una realtà non virtuale diciamo parallela 
sono curioso di vedere fino a dove ci si spinga in questa ondata speculativa


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> S I
> IMPOSSIBILE FARNE A MENO
> poi la fiction perenne in cui siamo immersi descrive una realtà non virtuale diciamo parallela
> sono curioso di vedere fino a dove ci si spinga in questa ondata speculativa


si? ma come si?
sono mesi che mi frantumo le palle a sentire come moriremo di freddo dappertutto, anche qui dentro, anzi solo qui perchè seguo solo il sito come mezzo di informazione per queste cose  .
con l'europa a dire che non lo compreranno più dalla russia e la russia a dire che ce lo chiudono.
ed ora tutto il contrario!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2022)

Io il gas lo tengo a palla come l'anno scorso, me ne sbatto. Per ora le bollette non sono clamorose.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io il gas lo tengo a palla come l'anno scorso, me ne sbatto. Per ora le bollette non sono clamorose.


Nemmeno a me, per fortuna. Sembravo di essere un alieno, fino a un istante fa.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io il gas lo tengo a palla come l'anno scorso, me ne sbatto. Per ora le bollette non sono clamorose.


allora Putin ha fallito anche li

del ricatto del gas ce ne fottiamo e le armi e le sanzioni continuano

può ricorrere alla minaccia atomica..è già un pò che non la sento..ammetto che mi ci ero un pò abituato..


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io il gas lo tengo a palla come l'anno scorso, me ne sbatto. Per ora le bollette non sono clamorose.


Me ne sbatto anche io finche ci manteniamo sui prezzi umani (sempre tre volte in più dello scorso anno).
Bisogna tenere d'occhio le tariffe, che nel tutelato adesso si aggiornano mensilmente e non più ogni tre mesi.
Ora ho letto di un balzo di + 13,7% da ottobre a novembre (91,2€ MWh materia prima)


----------



## vota DC (5 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> allora Putin ha fallito anche li
> 
> del ricatto del gas ce ne fottiamo e le armi e le sanzioni continuano
> 
> può ricorrere alla minaccia atomica..è già un pò che non la sento..ammetto che mi ci ero un pò abituato..


Compriamo di nascosto e paghiamo di più. Il guadagno sarà la pacca sulle spalle di Biden FORSE ma potrebbe scapparci qualche annusatina ai capelli. Negli anni futuri forse il gas lo preleveremo altrove.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Dicembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Compriamo di nascosto e paghiamo di più. Il guadagno sarà la pacca sulle spalle di Biden FORSE ma potrebbe scapparci qualche annusatina ai capelli. Negli anni futuri forse il gas lo preleveremo altrove.


non lo so se lo paghiamo di piu so però che la Russia aveva un solo obiettivo con il gas: fare in modo che messi all'angolo avremmo dovuto cedere su sanzioni e armi..e invece non è successo almeno finora


----------



## pazzomania (5 Dicembre 2022)

Raga io sono ottimista, nessuno morirà per la questione gas e l' Italia non imploderà certo per le bizze di Osama Bin Putin.

Però cribbio, ormai è quasi un anno che da milaworld è diventato milanucrainarussiaworld24, e non avete ancora capito che il problema di mancanza del gas ( se mai ci sarà), non è ovviamente adesso, ma a febbraio/marzo


----------



## vota DC (5 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non lo so se lo paghiamo di piu so però che la Russia aveva un solo obiettivo con il gas: fare in modo che messi all'angolo avremmo dovuto cedere su sanzioni e armi..e invece non è successo almeno finora


Ma se compriamo il gas le sanzioni sul gas non ci sono. Anzi prendono più soldi vendendo di nascosto. Le sanzioni sul resto sono dal 2014 che provano ininterrottamente a farsele togliere, l'unica cosa che è cambiata è stata qualche esproprio proletario stile Unione sovietica dei governi europei ai danni dei vari oligarchi che vivono all'estero e sono lontani da Putin. Io non vedo altre differenze rispetto a quando c'è stata l'annessione della Crimea. Per gli Usa sì perché vedono i rivali UE ulteriormente rallentati, se invece di Biden c'era un presidente serio oltre a quello mantenevano il cortile di casa pulito invece che pieno di Lula e altri fantocci di Putin.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io il gas lo tengo a palla come l'anno scorso, me ne sbatto. Per ora le bollette non sono clamorose.


Il vero problema è la corrente.


----------



## JDT (5 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il vero problema è la corrente.


Il vero problema è l'inflazione reale ed i costi di produzione, che non accennano a smettere e sono insostenibili. E al pubblico ancora non è aumentato nulla, credimi, vendo di tutto e di più. Ancora ci sono aziende che pur di tenere i clienti cercano di fare rialzi soft, e ci sono ancora quelli che hanno fatto magazzino, ma da qui a giugno il conto è destinato a salire, con o senza bollette alte, con o senza la guerra, quando scatta la guerra al rialzo è tosta scendere..


----------



## Andris (5 Dicembre 2022)

*governo federale tedesco presta 3 miliardi di euro in quattro anni, con garanzia dello stato, alla multinazionale svizzera Trafigura per importazione di gas di volumi importanti.
già ad ottobre aveva prestato 800 milioni di euro per l'importazione di metalli
il gas arriverà mediante la Securing Energy for Europe GmbH, ex azienda di Gazprom in Germania poi nazionalizzata dal governo tedesco*


Bloomberg


----------



## Andris (6 Dicembre 2022)

petrolio


*Russia lavora al prezzo minimo del proprio petrolio da vendere a livello internazionale in risposta al prezzo massimo dei paesi occidentali del G7*

Bloomberg


*secondo Financial Times, la Russia avrebbe acquistato oltre un centinaio di petroliere per aggirare le sanzioni



petrolio russo venduto ieri nei mercati asiatici a 79 dollari a barile contro i 60 del tetto G7*

Reuters


----------



## Andris (6 Dicembre 2022)

gas

*in base ai dati del rilevatore indipendente ICIS, l'Europa e la Gran Bretagna insieme hanno acquistato il 21% in più di GNL dalla Russia dall'inizio del conflitto in Ucraina

"Il 13 percento delle importazioni europee di GNL proviene attualmente dalla Russia e la quantità sta crescendo rapidamente"*


----------



## Swaitak (7 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> gas
> 
> *in base ai dati del rilevatore indipendente ICIS, l'Europa e la Gran Bretagna insieme hanno acquistato il 21% in più di GNL dalla Russia dall'inizio del conflitto in Ucraina
> 
> "Il 13 percento delle importazioni europee di GNL proviene attualmente dalla Russia e la quantità sta crescendo rapidamente"*


i giacimenti non li sposti dai territori


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> gas
> 
> *in base ai dati del rilevatore indipendente ICIS, l'Europa e la Gran Bretagna insieme hanno acquistato il 21% in più di GNL dalla Russia dall'inizio del conflitto in Ucraina
> 
> "Il 13 percento delle importazioni europee di GNL proviene attualmente dalla Russia e la quantità sta crescendo rapidamente"*



Ne parlavamo qualche giorno fa e qualcuno continuava a ribadire che non acquistavamo più nulla dalla Russia  

Non solo continuiamo ad acquistarlo dalla Russia (sotto altre forme) ma è anche decisamente più costoso 
In Europa siamo i numeri 1 a fare casino e assoggettarci al padrone e purtroppo esiste ancora un folto numero di persone che credono alla narrativa che ci viene raccontata dai tiggi, dagli scribacchini e dai "leader" delle varie nazioni.

P.S Non so se ne siete a conoscenza, ma la fantasmagorica UE, per pararsi il chiulo, da una parte fa la voce grossa (_niente più gas dalla russia cattivahhhh_), dall'altra fa in modo che le proprie regole possano essere facilmente aggirate.

In teoria neanche la flotta fantasma della Russia potrebbe trasportarci il gas *MA* con un piccolo stratagemma tutto è possibile e continua tranquillamente a rifornirci: questo perché in UE non possiamo "accettare" gas che provenga per più del 51% dalla Russia. 
Immaginate come fanno a mettercelo nel cù


----------



## Swaitak (7 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ne parlavamo qualche giorno fa e qualcuno continuava a ribadire che non acquistavamo più nulla dalla Russia
> 
> Non solo continuiamo ad acquistarlo dalla Russia (sotto altre forme) ma è anche decisamente più costoso
> In Europa siamo i numeri 1 a fare casino e assoggettarci al padrone e purtroppo esiste ancora un folto numero di persone che credono alla narrativa che ci viene raccontata dai tiggi, dagli scribacchini e dai "leader" delle varie nazioni.
> ...


non vedo l'ora che esca il file excel delle importazioni 2022, meglio dei bilanci juve


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora che esca il file excel delle importazioni 2022, meglio dei bilanci juve



Occulteranno anche quelli come fanno per le armi.
Del resto, noi abbiamo bloccato l'importazione di gas dalla Russia, no?


----------



## Sam (7 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *governo federale tedesco presta 3 miliardi di euro in quattro anni, con garanzia dello stato, alla multinazionale svizzera Trafigura per importazione di gas di volumi importanti.
> già ad ottobre aveva prestato 800 milioni di euro per l'importazione di metalli
> il gas arriverà mediante la Securing Energy for Europe GmbH, ex azienda di Gazprom in Germania poi nazionalizzata dal governo tedesco*
> 
> ...


Ma come nazionalizzata?
Ma non si doveva seguire il mantra del libero mercato ovunque? Come può essere che lo stato nazionalizzi una società energetica?

Ah già, dimenticavo. La svendita dei settori strategici nazionali vale solo per l'Italia.


----------



## Andris (7 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma come nazionalizzata?
> Ma non si doveva seguire il mantra del libero mercato ovunque? Come può essere che lo stato nazionalizzi una società energetica?
> 
> *Ah già, dimenticavo. La svendita dei settori strategici nazionali vale solo per l'Italia.*


a parte questa amara verità, tra covid e emergenza guerra-energia hanno derogato dalle loro amate regole imposte a tutti tante volte


----------



## Albijol (7 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io il gas lo tengo a palla come l'anno scorso, me ne sbatto. Per ora le bollette non sono clamorose.



I prezzi medi di mercato (PSV GAS) per i mesi di ottobre e novembre sono praticamente uguali ai prezzi degli stessi mesi del 2021. Ma tra dicembre e marzo saranno dolori, soprattutto se marzo sarà freddo e le scorte saranno basse.


----------



## morokan (7 Dicembre 2022)

pompa di calore con caldaia a condensazione ibrida, al momento è la soluzione migliore, anche se le ibride sono ancora lontane dall'essere performanti, hanno qualche lag tra il passaggio da un tipo di riscaldamento all'altro, ma la pompa di calore, abbinata ad un buon fotovoltaico aiuta tanto, .......in Novembre, ok che non è stato particolarmente freddo, ho consumato dalla rete 250 KW con una temperatura media in casa di 20,5 gradi, ed è stato un mese con poco sole.


----------



## Albijol (7 Dicembre 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> pompa di calore con caldaia a condensazione ibrida, al momento è la soluzione migliore, anche se le ibride sono ancora lontane dall'essere performanti, hanno qualche lag tra il passaggio da un tipo di riscaldamento all'altro, ma la pompa di calore, abbinata ad un buon fotovoltaico aiuta tanto, .......in Novembre, ok che non è stato particolarmente freddo, ho consumato dalla rete 250 KW con una temperatura media in casa di 20,5 gradi, ed è stato un mese con poco sole.


Sì ma senza 110 la pompa di calore ibrida che stanno consigliando tutti è una Daikin Atherma che costa 14 mila euro più installazione.


----------



## morokan (7 Dicembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sì ma senza 110 la pompa di calore ibrida che stanno consigliando tutti è una Daikin Atherma che costa 14 mila euro più installazione.


Si un effetti sono spese a lungo termine, o agevolate, io ho una Unical da 2 anni sono circa 12 Mila, ma risparmio circa 2000 euro annui, in 10 anni ammortizzi lei e l'accumulatore elettrico.


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2022)

*Von der Leyen dalla Bocconi, dove non ha voluto perdere la cerimonia del pensionamento dell'ex presidente Mario Monti, elogia l'Italia sul gas:

"L'Italia è un esempio perfetto della capacità di gestire e compensare il fatto che Putin ha tagliato le esportazioni tramite i gasdotti dell'80% negli ultimi 8 mesi.

L'Italia ha saputo infatti ridurre le importazioni di gas dal 40 al 10% circa grazie a uno sforzo impressionante per diversificare gli approvvigionamenti

E' stato proposto un meccanismo di correzione del mercato del gas, il price-cap, e l'Italia lo ha chiesto fin da subito*
Questo ci consentirà di prevenire i rialzi eccessivi di prezzo, tagliando la manipolazione e la speculazione
Ora gli Stati Membri stanno discutendo su come adattarlo a tutta l'Europa

*RePower Ue significa 9 miliardi di euro sull'energia pulita per l'Italia* 
è il nostro piano per superare la nostra dipendenza dalla Russia, sul fronte degli approvvigionamenti energetici 
Ho appena proposto di svilupparlo ulteriormente per accelerare la transizione verde in tutta Europa"


Ansa


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2022)

Merkel ieri alla Zeit sulle scene energetiche tedesche dei suoi mandati:

*"La dipendenza energetica della Germania dalla Russia è nata perché c'era meno gas dai Paesi Bassi e dal Regno Unito, infine una produzione limitata in Norvegia
Si sarebbe dovuto prendere la decisione di acquistare gas naturale liquefatto più costoso dal Qatar o dall'Arabia Saudita, poiché gli Stati Uniti sono stati disponibili solo in seguito come nazione esportatrice.
Ma far questo avrebbe comportato una competitività della Germania molto minore rispetto al contratto russo.*

Ora la situazione è diversa, allora non ci sarebbe stata accettazione.

I*noltre l'Ucraina è stata molto desiderosa di rimanere un paese di transito per il gas russo. 
Una decisione di non procedere con il gasdotto Nord Stream 2 in combinazione con l'accordo di pace di Minsk avrebbe pericolosamente peggiorato il clima con la Russia*

I*l gasdotto Nord Stream 2 è stato approvato dalle aziende, non dal governo federale.*
Il governo federale avrebbe potuto solamente bloccarlo con una legge apposita"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen dalla Bocconi, dove non ha voluto perdere la cerimonia del pensionamento dell'ex presidente Mario Monti, elogia l'Italia sul gas:
> 
> "L'Italia è un esempio perfetto della capacità di gestire e compensare il fatto che Putin ha tagliato le esportazioni tramite i gasdotti dell'80% negli ultimi 8 mesi.
> 
> ...



Se questa fa i complimenti comincio a preoccuparmi sul serio anch'io.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se questa fa i complimenti comincio a preoccuparmi sul serio anch'io.


sopratutto va a farli da quei gran poveracci che studiano alla Bocconi


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

*Come riportano i media nazionali, 
dallo scorso mese è cominciato l'utilizzo intensivo del gas presente negli stoccaggi Europei.

I dati ufficiali di Snam evidenziano un calo di livello degli stoccaggi italiani dal 93.54% del 1 novembre, al 85,25% del 8 dicembre. 
L'Italia si conferma tra i paesi più gasivori d'Europa, più virtuosa la Germania con un utilizzo del 3%.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Come riportano i media nazionali,
> dallo scorso mese è cominciato l'utilizzo intensivo del gas presente negli stoccaggi Europei.
> 
> I dati ufficiali di Snam evidenziano un calo di livello degli stoccaggi italiani dal 93.54% del 1 novembre, al 85,25% del 8 dicembre.
> L'Italia si conferma tra i paesi più gasivori d'Europa, più virtuosa la Germania con un utilizzo del 3%.*


E certo, finchè la gente se ne frega e fa finta di non vivere in una situazione di emergenza...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E certo, finchè la gente se ne frega e fa finta di non vivere in una situazione di emergenza...


Ho controllato le tabelle Snam, nello stesso periodo 2021 si passava dall 85,4% al 69,44%.
Quindi novembre 2021 consumo del 15,96% , contro l'8,29% di adesso ,complici le temperature ed i prezzi , non siamo cosi sbracati (per riportare in auge un bel termine) .
Temo però che i consumi si impenneranno sensibilmente dal prossimo mese, in Sicilia ( ed immagino in altre regioni) ci sono ancora giorni con 20 e passa gradi ad esempio..


----------



## pazzomania (10 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Come riportano i media nazionali,
> dallo scorso mese è cominciato l'utilizzo intensivo del gas presente negli stoccaggi Europei.
> 
> I dati ufficiali di Snam evidenziano un calo di livello degli stoccaggi italiani dal 93.54% del 1 novembre, al 85,25% del 8 dicembre.
> L'Italia si conferma tra i paesi più gasivori d'Europa, più virtuosa la Germania con un utilizzo del 3%.*



Eh si, come già discusso mica è adesso il problema.
Tecnicamente nemmeno quest' anno, ma eventualmente il prossimo.

Comunque sopravvivereremo anche stavolta abbastanza bene.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ho controllato le tabelle Snam, nello stesso periodo 2021 si passava dall 85,4% al 69,44%.
> Quindi novembre 2021 consumo del 15,96% , contro l'8,29% di adesso ,complici le temperature ed i prezzi , non siamo cosi sbracati (per riportare in auge un bel termine) .
> Temo però che i consumi si impenneranno sensibilmente dal prossimo mese, in Sicilia ( ed immagino in altre regioni) *ci sono ancora giorni con 20 e passa gradi ad esempio..*



Nell'altra isola io sto ancora dormendo con la finestra aperta  
Solo oggi ha iniziato a piovere e ad abbassarsi la temperatura


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se questa fa i complimenti comincio a preoccuparmi sul serio anch'io.


Sul lato economico non c'è discontinuità con il precedente esecutivo. È lampante la cosa. E, come dico sempre, anche in politica estera la Meloni la pensava diversamente quando ospite a Porta a Porta, in primavera, disse di essere contro queste sanzioni salvo poi mesi dopo dire di essere d'accordo con Draghi su tutto.

Ma vabbè, aspettiamo e speriamo e che almeno non ci richiudano in casa come i predecessori criminali.

La speranza vera è che nel 2024 Biden e i dem vengano mandati via a calci nel sedere. Alla fine sono loro che comandano veramente.


----------



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2022)

*Pil saudita salito dell'8.8% nel terzo trimestre 2022 con aumento del 14.2% dell'attività petrolifera rispetto a un anno fa

Reuters*


l'amico di renzi continua a incassare, invece che stare in cella


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pil saudita salito dell'8.8% nel terzo trimestre 2022 con aumento del 14.2% dell'attività petrolifera rispetto a un anno fa
> 
> Reuters*
> 
> ...



Godtevi i ricavi da petrolio per altri dieci anni poi la pacchia finirà.


----------



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2022)

*Erdogan oggi annuncia:

"Abbiamo trovato un nuovo giacimento di petrolio, stimato da 150 milioni barili che potrebbero valere 12 miliardi di dollari, a sud-est del nostro paese"*


che culo, io invece l'altro giorno ho cambiato il pantalone e ho trovato 5 euro nella tasca


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Erdogan oggi annuncia:
> 
> "Abbiamo trovato un nuovo giacimento di petrolio, stimato da 150 milioni barili che potrebbero valere 12 miliardi di dollari, a sud-est del nostro paese"*
> 
> ...


che culo pure tu


----------



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2022)

*aggiornamento novembre per esportazioni di petrolio russo rispetto all'inizio del conflitto:*

*- importazioni indiane salite di 14 volte arrivando a 959.000 barili al giorno

- importazioni cinesi sono quasi raddoppiate arrivando a 1,1 milioni di barili al giorno

-importazioni turche sono triplicate fino a 327.000 barili al giorno

-importazioni emiratine ripartite dopo due anni di stop e toccano 28.000 barili al giorno

-importazioni cubane salite mentre erano molto basse, arrivano a 23.000 barili al giorno*

*-importazioni italiane sono raddoppiate e arrivano a 322.000 barili al giorno*

*-importazioni olandesi scendono di quasi quattro volte arrivando a 152.000 barili al giorno 

-importazioni tedesca e polacca insieme toccano circa 500.000 barili 


nell'oleodotto dell'Amicizia sono transitati 2.5 milioni di barili e 700.000 derivati di petrolio

Ungheria, Repubblica Ceca e Slovacchia hanno la sospensione delle sanzioni UE
continuano a importare dalla Russia, ma non possono rivendere*


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *aggiornamento novembre per esportazioni di petrolio russo rispetto all'inizio del conflitto:*
> 
> *- importazioni indiane salite di 14 volte arrivando a 959.000 barili al giorno
> 
> ...


come detto, non vedo l'ora che pubblichino il nuovo file con le varie importazioni, voglio vedere livelli altissimi di ipocrisia


----------



## Albijol (16 Dicembre 2022)

Cmq non ne parla quasi nessuno ma dopo settimane di stop da tre settimane l Italia sta comprando gas dalla Russia come se non ci fosse un domani...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ho sbagliato topic


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq non ne parla quasi nessuno ma dopo settimane di stop da tre settimane l Italia sta comprando gas dalla Russia come se non ci fosse un domani...



Veramente lo stop non è mai esistito, ne pe l'Italia ne per le altre nazioni UE 
Gira e rigira sempre gas russo arriva.

Anche perché è la UE stessa la regina delle ipocrite: "blocchiamo il gas russo" a parole, poi invece nei fatti leggi la norma (ideata e scritta da loro stessi) e capisci che è considerato gas russo *solamente il gas prodotto per oltre il 51% da aziende del paese.*
Questo significa che fino al 50% del gas russo va bene, è tutto nella norma e soprattutto semplicissimo anche aggirarlo (come vuole la UE stessa) 
L'avevo già scritto anche qualche settimane fa, ma a qualcuno faceva più comodo scrivere che non avendo più partner europei la russia era con il cù per terra.


----------



## Albijol (16 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Veramente lo stop non è mai esistito, ne pe l'Italia ne per le altre nazioni UE
> Gira e rigira sempre gas russo arriva.
> 
> Anche perché è la UE stessa la regina delle ipocrite: "blocchiamo il gas russo" a parole, poi invece nei fatti leggi la norma (ideata e scritta da loro stessi) e capisci che è considerato gas russo *solamente il gas prodotto per oltre il 51% da aziende del paese.*
> ...



Questo il dato che ho trovato io


----------



## JDT (19 Dicembre 2022)

Giuro, non è polemica sulla Meloni (che poi sto price cap è opera di Draghi), non riesco ingenuamente a capire, questo cap a 180 con annesse congiunzioni ha veramente senso ? Tutta L'UE è contenta, ma io non riesco a capire..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Giuro, non è polemica sulla Meloni (che poi sto price cap è opera di Draghi), non riesco ingenuamente a capire, questo cap a 180 con annesse congiunzioni ha veramente senso ? Tutta L'UE è contenta, ma io non riesco a capire..




Tra l'altro ora il gas sta intorno ai 100 mi pare, nel momento in cui metti il cap a 180 non comprendo perché ora non dovrebbero venderlo sempre a 180 fissi


----------



## JDT (19 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ora il gas sta intorno ai 100 mi pare, nel momento in cui metti il cap a 180 non comprendo perché ora non dovrebbero venderlo sempre a 180 fissi


Immagino sia più a lungo termine, almeno per gli stoccaggi di primavera, leggo parte fra due mesi..non è tanto per questo inverno. 

Ora sta a x perchè gli stoccaggio sono pieni un po' ovunque, soprattutto se si continua così. Ma anche fare stoccaggio a queste cifre, non è un esagerazione ? Non ci ritroviamo bollette come ad agosto/settembre?


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2022)

Von der Leyen:

"Quest'anno abbiamo fatto grandi passi avanti nella diversificazione delle nostre forniture di gas e nella sostituzione dei combustibili fossili russi.
Ma sappiamo che* il 2023 sarà più difficile e potremmo dover affrontare un potenziale deficit di quasi 30 miliardi di metri cubi di gas naturale il prossimo anno. *
Trasformando in realtà l'acquisto congiunto di gas, *utilizzeremo il peso economico e politico dell'Ue* per garantire maggiori forniture ai nostri cittadini e all'industria.
L'incontro di oggi darà il via a questo processo"


AGI


parliamo di 27 paesi che si sono fatti ricattare da quattro aziende per i vaccini firmando contratti con condizione assurde e censurate, tuttora non riescono a far sedere in audizione l'ad di Pfizer
così come si fanno trasportare in una guerra controproducente dagli Stati Uniti e in parte dal Regno Unito
lasciano distruggere due gasdotti in territorio europeo senza compromettere le relazioni con gli angloamericani
un moscerino avrebbe un peso maggiore dell'UE


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2022)

Intanto il TTF crollato a 92 euro, come sempre il merito è delle temperature


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

*Meloni: "Italiani spengano la luce un'ora per capire gli ucraini".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Italiani spengano la luce un'ora per capire gli ucraini".*



Che cagata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Italiani spengano la luce un'ora per capire gli ucraini".*



Le tengo accese tutta notte.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Italiani spengano la luce un'ora per capire gli ucraini".*


Si vede che la meloni non ha mai vissuto un black out io capisco anche chi si mette una zucchina nel retto,anche se in vita mia non l'ho mai fatto! ma purtroppo con voi l'esperienza poco ma sicuro è simile!


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2022)

il suicidio di un continente.



>


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Italiani spengano la luce un'ora per capire gli ucraini".*


Qui siamo ai livelli di Letta eh.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma come nazionalizzata?
> Ma non si doveva seguire il mantra del libero mercato ovunque? Come può essere che lo stato nazionalizzi una società energetica?
> 
> Ah già, dimenticavo. La svendita dei settori strategici nazionali vale solo per l'Italia.


È un giusto rilievo.
Ma nel condominio Europa si cerca sempre un compromesso che faccia media fra varie situazioni diverse.
Questi margini l'Italia non li ha anche perché ha un debito pubblico fuori controllo. (Perché lo ha? Vedi in fondo).
Quindi, nelle recenti politiche di risposta agli aiuti di Stato USA che renderanno più conveniente a molte aziende europee investire in USA anziché in Europa, i paesi UE hanno diverse capacità di risposta in base a quanto fatto in passato in termini di virtuosità dei bilanci pubblici.
Quindi la Germania può nazionalizzare Uniper etc.
Ricordiamoci che con i fondi europei, le politiche del governo precedente e le varie droghe all'economia, in Italia stiamo crescendo come non si vedeva da anni e più dei principali competitor. In questo momento li stiamo spiazzando noi e loro vogliono ribilanciare la situazione.

Poi che la Germania non rispettasse i vincoli sulla bilancia commerciale etc etc, tutti rilievi veri.

Ma puoi fare pesare la tua posizione se smetti di presentarti col cappello in mano perché non sai fare i compiti ed i conti a casa tua.
Sono decenni che in ambito europeo la nostra contabilità nazionale considera anche vaste percentuali di sommerso. Non sarebbe normale, ma ci vengono incontro.

Ricordiamoci che siamo il paese dove le strutture pubbliche della sanità pagavano la stessa fattura più volte ai fornitori, eh!

Lenzuola d'oro, mascherine d'oro, parlamentari e sottogoverno che si fanno mandare il pesce fresco dal paesello a spese dello Stato... Boiardi di Stato che tocca ahimè rivalutare. Ci sta dentro tutto ma la mangiatoia Italia ed il Partito Unico della Spesa Pubblica ci hanno portato in questa situazione

Poi se a difesa dell'interesse nazionale si voglia varare una politica complessiva in cui si dice che:

1)Il conflitto capitale lavoro è abolito perché ci sto io Corporazione a garantire l'equilibrio di sistema nell'interesse nazionale.

2) io rimodulo la tassazione per le grandi imprese, ma se nonostante questo voi grandi imprese non riportate in Italia la sede fiscale vi nazionalizzo con un indennizzo der caxxo e non mi potete portare in tribunale europeo perché ne esco e nemmeno in uno nazionale perché cambio il quadro normativo di riferimento, ci si può pensare. Ma devi varare leggi fascistissime.

Invece sento solo che il ministro del turismo vuole privatizzare tutte le spiagge.
"Quello che è mio rimane mio quello che è di tutti diventa mio. " Film già visto


----------



## morokan (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qui siamo ai livelli di Letta eh.


ma guarda che alla fin fine, tra la destra che abbiamo, ed abbiamo avuto al governo ....prima, ed il Pd pre e durante Letta, non cambia mica niente......davano degli incompetenti ai 5 stelle, e probabilmente avevano ragione,.....ma i competenti di adesso, firmano un emendamento da 500 mila euro...per poi dire.....opppss ci siamo sbagliati, ti rendi conto a chi siamo in mano? in Burkina Faso stè cose non succedono mica.....


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> ma guarda che alla fin fine, tra la destra che abbiamo, ed abbiamo avuto al governo ....prima, ed il Pd pre e durante Letta, non cambia mica niente......davano degli incompetenti ai 5 stelle, e probabilmente avevano ragione,.....ma i competenti di adesso, firmano un emendamento da 500 mila euro...per poi dire.....opppss ci siamo sbagliati, ti rendi conto a chi siamo in mano? in Burkina Faso stè cose non succedono mica.....


Io non tifo nessuno tra questi, lo dico sempre. Ho odiato il Conte-bis e ancora di più Draghi, ma non sono sicuro che nel 2020 un governo di centrodestra avrebbe evitato lockdown e mascherine obbligatorie. Sicuramente sarebbero state più mirate le chiusure, quello forse sì. Ma quando la narrativa terroristica è dominante, non c'è molto da fare. Come dico sempre, spero che questo governo si mostri sul serio non dico meglio, ma almeno meno peggio. Che non ti impedisca di andare al bar o dal parrucchiere se non ti fai il siero e cose così.


----------



## morokan (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non tifo nessuno tra questi, lo dico sempre. Ho odiato il Conte-bis e ancora di più Draghi, ma non sono sicuro che nel 2020 un governo di centrodestra avrebbe evitato lockdown e mascherine obbligatorie. Sicuramente sarebbero state più mirate le chiusure, quello forse sì. Ma quando la narrativa terroristica è dominante, non c'è molto da fare. Come dico sempre, spero che questo governo si mostri sul serio non dico meglio, ma almeno meno peggio. Che non ti impedisca di andare al bar o dal parrucchiere se non ti fai il siero e cose così.


impedirmi di andare al bar è roba da ridere......io spero che non mi facciano andare a chiedere la carità di sto passo.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non tifo nessuno tra questi, lo dico sempre. Ho odiato il Conte-bis e ancora di più Draghi, ma non sono sicuro che nel 2020 un governo di centrodestra avrebbe evitato lockdown e mascherine obbligatorie. Sicuramente sarebbero state più mirate le chiusure, quello forse sì. Ma quando la narrativa terroristica è dominante, non c'è molto da fare. Come dico sempre, spero che questo governo si mostri sul serio non dico meglio, ma almeno meno peggio. Che non ti impedisca di andare al bar o dal parrucchiere se non ti fai il siero e cose così.



Con la destra al governo con un lockdown ci sarebbero state proteste selvagge mai viste in tutta la storia di Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Con la destra al governo con un lockdown ci sarebbero state proteste selvagge mai viste in tutta la storia di Italia.


Sicuramente con quegli sfigati delle sardine all'epoca a parlare di fassismohoh.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Italiani spengano la luce un'ora per capire gli ucraini".*


spengo la luce e metto pure il tutù


----------



## Andris (25 Dicembre 2022)

*Die Welt critica il governo federale tedesco per l'accordo energetico con il Qatar, annunciato peraltro proprio contemporaneamente all'ondata di mazzette per comprare i favori occidentali:*
*
"La Germania con questi accordi passa da un despota ad un altro.*
*In tutti i continenti le risorse energetiche sono usate come un'arma di ricatto e pressione per dipendenza politica"*


----------



## Andris (25 Dicembre 2022)

*governo svedese avverte i cittadini di black out e problemi energetici gravi senza precedenti*

*"Il rischio di interruzioni è reale e gli svedesi devono prepararsi*
*il Paese non si è mai trovato in questa situazione prima d'ora

Raccomandiamo di avere sempre con sè una torcia con pile, una bottigla d'acqua e cibo in scatola o sottovuoto di facile preparazione.
Individuare anche una stanza della casa dove poter restare tutti insieme per conservare il calore.*

*E' meglio prepararsi, non è allarmismo"*

3/6 centrali nucleari sono spente o producono a basso regime da dicembre.
fiumi ghiacciati con problemi alle centrali idroelettriche, molto freddo con domanda di elettricità in salita, impianti eolici in difficoltà con venti deboli
riaperta d'urgenza una centrale a olio combustibile


pensare che si organizzano i tour per vedere l'aurora boreale...ora serve per illuminarsi


----------



## Andris (25 Dicembre 2022)

*Di Maio torna sui social, dopo tre mesi, per gli auguri di Natale

Borrell dovrebbe nominare lui o l'ex commissario Avramopoulos come presidio europeo politico ed energetico nel Golfo Persico, ma secondo vari media il concorso dovrebbe essere annullato da Borrell dopo il Qatar-gate e mettere un tecnico di Bruxelles*


----------



## Swaitak (30 Dicembre 2022)

*Dall'1 gennaio stop al taglio accise sui carburanti*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Della serie "Meloni mai stata filo-putiniana". Ora perchè non difendi l'Italia dalle sanzioni? Cosa cambia dal 2018?


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Della serie "Meloni mai stata filo-putiniana". Ora perchè non difendi l'Italia dalle sanzioni? Cosa cambia dal 2018?


Che quella era propaganda, le posizioni di oggi no, @fabri47.
La Meloni è sempre stata pro-USA e pro-Israele, lo è nel suo DNA di Alleanza Nazionale e Movimento Sociale, partiti da sempre di tradizione atlantista.
Questo pseudo-filoputinismo è solo per una questione di consenso elettorale. La classica finta opposizione.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Sam ha scritto:


> Che quella era propaganda, le posizioni di oggi no, @fabri47.
> La Meloni è sempre stata pro-USA e pro-Israele, lo è nel suo DNA di Alleanza Nazionale e Movimento Sociale, partiti da sempre di tradizione atlantista.
> Questo pseudo-filoputinismo è solo per una questione di consenso elettorale. La classica finta opposizione.


Che il partito abbia quelle posizioni sì, però la Meloni singolarmente, prima della guerra, non ha mai espresso una posizione contro Putin. Anzi, ai tempi di Obama presidente andava sempre contro quest'ultimo. E non ha mai, questo è un dettaglio non da poco, attaccato Salvini sulla questione dei fondi da Mosca e dei rapporti con il partito di Putin.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Della serie "Meloni mai stata filo-putiniana". *Ora perchè non difendi l'Italia dalle sanzioni?* Cosa cambia dal 2018?



Buona parte delle aziende Italiane presenti sul territorio russo hanno deciso di rimanere (nonostante le sanzioni).
Inutile dire che con molta meno concorrenza (soprattutto quella straniera) stanno facendo tutti affari d'oro


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che il partito abbia quelle posizioni sì, però la Meloni singolarmente, prima della guerra, non ha mai espresso una posizione contro Putin. Anzi, ai tempi di Obama presidente andava sempre contro quest'ultimo. E non ha mai, questo è un dettaglio non da poco, attaccato Salvini sulla questione dei fondi da Mosca e dei rapporti con il partito di Putin.


Parlo ovviamente degli ideali originari, per me la Meloni vuole degli Stati Uniti vicino alla Russia e non la situazione attuale. Chiaramente ora è costretta a fare così, altrimenti non andava al potere. Poi ci sono degli esponenti di FDI che vanno contro Putin fin dagli albori. 

Come la Lega è costretta a votare le armi contro la Russia, nonostante sia pro-Putin. Intanto un'altra perla. E nel partito della Meloni erano tutti ciechi ovviamente  .


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che il partito abbia quelle posizioni sì, però la Meloni singolarmente, prima della guerra, non ha mai espresso una posizione contro Putin. Anzi, ai tempi di Obama presidente andava sempre contro quest'ultimo. E non ha mai, questo è un dettaglio non da poco, attaccato Salvini sulla questione dei fondi da Mosca e dei rapporti con il partito di Putin.


In realtà il tranello sta proprio qui: non ha mai espresso posizioni contrarie, ma non è mai stata nemmeno su posizioni anti-NATO.
Non c'è un discorso di Giorgia Meloni sulla chiusura delle basi NATO o l'uscita dell'Italia da essa, per dirti. Solo discorsi del tipo "basta sanzioni" che equivalgono al suo "basta euro". Frasi a casaccio.
Quindi in realtà questo filo-putinismo è solo di facciata. Faceva finta di esserlo, per catalizzare il consenso derivato dal malcontento, per poi mostrare la sua vera natura una volta arrivata al potere.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Sam ha scritto:


> In realtà il tranello sta proprio qui: non ha mai espresso posizioni contrarie, ma non è mai stata nemmeno su posizioni anti-NATO.
> Non c'è un discorso di Giorgia Meloni sulla chiusura delle basi NATO o l'uscita dell'Italia da essa, per dirti. Solo discorsi del tipo "basta sanzioni" che equivalgono al suo "basta euro". Frasi a casaccio.
> Quindi in realtà questo filo-putinismo è solo di facciata. Faceva finta di esserlo, per catalizzare il consenso derivato dal malcontento, per poi mostrare la sua vera natura una volta arrivata al potere.


Non ho detto che vuole uscire dalla Nato, ma che se fosse in lei, vorrebbe gli USA vicino alla Russia e non la situazione di adesso. Parli come se la Meloni fosse libera di agire, se così fosse, Salvini uscisse dal governo per rispetto a Putin.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che vuole uscire dalla Nato, ma che se fosse in lei, vorrebbe gli USA vicino alla Russia e non la situazione di adesso. Parli come se la Meloni fosse libera di agire, se così fosse, Salvini *uscisse *dal governo per rispetto a Putin.


uscirebbe*


----------



## JDT (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Buona parte delle aziende Italiane presenti sul territorio russo hanno deciso di rimanere (nonostante le sanzioni).
> Inutile dire che con molta meno concorrenza (soprattutto quella straniera) stanno facendo tutti affari d'oro


Piccola curiosità, ma in linea di massima come funziona il sistema delle sanzioni? Colpiscono solo le medio-grandi aziende? Ho consegnato un ordine ad un calzaturificio che vende in Russia e lui mi ha detto indicativamente la stessa cosa, che non è cambiato nulla e anzi ora vende pure di più. Però ha la tendenza a spararle grosse, quindi meglio sentire altre campane  , anche se mi sembra piuttosto sensata: l'azienda che compra ha filiali a Cipro e poi se la rigira in Russia.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

JDT ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosità, ma in linea di massima come funziona il sistema delle sanzioni? Colpiscono solo le medio-grandi aziende? Ho consegnato un ordine ad un calzaturificio che vende in Russia e lui mi ha detto indicativamente la stessa cosa, che non è cambiato nulla e anzi ora vende pure di più. Però ha la tendenza a spararle grosse, quindi meglio sentire altre campane  , anche se mi sembra piuttosto sensata: l'azienda che compra ha filiali a Cipro e poi se la rigira in Russia.


Chi dice che la Russia sta per fallire, non sa minimamente dell'esistenza del B.R.I.C.S. La Russia è e sarà più ricca di noi, questo è certo.


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2023)

JDT ha scritto:


> *Piccola curiosità, ma in linea di massima come funziona il sistema delle sanzioni? Colpiscono solo le medio-grandi aziende? *Ho consegnato un ordine ad un calzaturificio che vende in Russia e lui mi ha detto indicativamente la stessa cosa, che non è cambiato nulla e anzi ora vende pure di più. Però ha la tendenza a spararle grosse, quindi meglio sentire altre campane  , anche se mi sembra piuttosto sensata: l'azienda che compra ha filiali a Cipro e poi se la rigira in Russia.


Colpiscono tutto ciò che è LETTERALMENTE di proprietà con nome e cognome degli oligarchi.
Infatti per aggirare le sanzioni gli oligarchi hanno intestato a moglie e/o figli le loro imprese, usando la famiglia come prestanome.
I passaporti ciprioti sono un'altra delle modalità di evasione delle sanzioni.

Quest'estate ci fu un ottimo servizio di Report che spiegava letteralmente tutte le scappatoie legali che venivano usate.


----------



## Mauricio (4 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chi dice che la Russia sta per fallire, non sa minimamente dell'esistenza del B.R.I.C.S. La Russia è e sarà più ricca di noi, questo è certo.


In quali termini? No perchè a livello di gdp non è così. Se parli di materie prime, la sua ricchezza maggiore (gas e petrolio) in un paio di decenni non conterà più nulla


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2023)

*la bolletta del gas per le famiglie italiane, che hanno un contratto tutelato, è aumentata del 23,3% mediamente nel mese di dicembre

Corriere della Sera*


----------



## Albijol (4 Gennaio 2023)

Gas TTF sceso a sotto a 70 intanto


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chi dice che la Russia sta per fallire, non sa minimamente dell'esistenza del B.R.I.C.S. La Russia è e sarà più ricca di noi, questo è certo.


oggi Goldman Sachs ha pubblicato le previsioni di crescita rispetto al PIL:

Regno Unito -1,2% nel 2023 e +0,9% nel 2024

Russia -1,3% nel 2023 (se ci saranno ancora la guerra e le sanzioni tutto l'anno) e +1,8% nel 2024

praticamente Londra è già nella tomba con la lapide fatta se Mosca sta fallendo...


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2023)

*Financial Times:*

*L'Italia sarà il paese più a rischio della zona EURO quando la BCE alzerà i tassi di interesse nuovamente*


----------



## Swaitak (4 Gennaio 2023)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gas TTF sceso a sotto a 70 intanto


se guardiamo agli stoccaggi i consumi sembrano dimezzati rispetto allo scorso anno.
30% di consumo dal 1/11 2021 al 4/1 2022, contro il 16 % di quest' anno.
Speriamo abbia influito un minimo l'aumento di efficenza energetica nel paese.


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2023)

la Bulgaria non ha rinnovato il contratto di gas con la Russia ma in questi giorni firmerà un accordo con laTurchia che a sua volta lo prenderà da Mosca
tutto perfettamente legale


----------



## Albijol (4 Gennaio 2023)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se guardiamo agli stoccaggi i consumi sembrano dimezzati rispetto allo scorso anno.
> 30% di consumo dal 1/11 2021 al 4/1 2022, contro il 16 % di quest' anno.
> Speriamo abbia influito un minimo l'aumento di efficenza energetica nel paese.



Fa un caldo bestia rispetto alla media degli ultimi anni, tutto qua


----------



## Albijol (4 Gennaio 2023)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fa un caldo bestia rispetto alla media degli ultimi anni, tutto qua



Nel mio paesino le minime di gennaio sono mediamente a 3 gradi, questi giorni le minime qua stanno a 8 gradi. Cinque gradi di differenza sono un botto


----------



## Swaitak (4 Gennaio 2023)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fa un caldo bestia rispetto alla media degli ultimi anni, tutto qua


quello sicuramente, io li avrò accesi per 40-60 ore quest'anno. 
Però ci sono anche altri fattori da considerare, tipo aumento di produzione da centrali a carbone oppure estrazione di gas nostrano, che permettono di consumare meno gli stoccaggi. 
Tra i fattori positivi può esserci un minimo di efficentamento grazie al bonus 110% e un incremento di centrali eoliche / fotovoltaiche. 
Per queste ultime 2, purtroppo noto che si va a passo di lumaca, sono stati installati nel 2022 solamente 2 GW in più di fotovoltaico e 400MW di Eolico. Alla faccia della transizione..


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2023)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fa un caldo bestia rispetto alla media degli ultimi anni, tutto qua


purtroppo sono calati anche i consumi per crisi aziendali, non solo un fatto di temperature più alte del solito


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2023)

Salgono ancora i prezzi di benzina e diesel. In autostrada si va verso i 2,5 euro a litro.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Gennaio 2023)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fa un caldo bestia rispetto alla media degli ultimi anni, tutto qua


Le scie chimiche funzionano


----------



## Andris (Domenica alle 13:40)

*Boom carburanti: allertate 104 procure da esposti del Codacons e guardia di finanza con controlli a tappeto per speculazioni

gasolio a 2,5 euro in autostrada e benzina oltre 2 euro*


Ansa


----------



## Milanoide (Domenica alle 14:03)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Boom carburanti: allertate 104 procure da esposti del Codacons e guardia di finanza con controlli a tappeto per speculazioni
> 
> gasolio a 2,5 euro in autostrada e benzina oltre 2 euro*
> 
> ...


Ho viaggiato ieri fra Romagna e Lombardia.
Servito, il gasolio arrivava a 2,2 2,3 da alcuni soliti ladri. Non tutti.
Basta evitarli e farli morire coi loro prezzi assurdi.
Sembra che 2,5 sia il prezzo in posti un po' remoti con poca alternativa


----------



## vota DC (Domenica alle 21:41)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ho viaggiato ieri fra Romagna e Lombardia.
> Servito, il gasolio arrivava a 2,2 2,3 da alcuni soliti ladri. Non tutti.
> Basta evitarli e farli morire coi loro prezzi assurdi.
> Sembra che 2,5 sia il prezzo in posti un po' remoti con poca alternativa


1,4 in Slovenia.


----------



## Alkampfer (Domenica alle 21:42)

benzina 1,2 in croazia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Domenica alle 21:44)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> benzina 1,2 in croazia.



Ho letto l'altro giorno che con l'arrivo dell'euro in Croazia hanno iniziato ad aumentare di brutto i prezzi stile Italia 20 anni fa. Il loro governo però pare volerci mettere una pezza, chissà come andrà a finire


----------



## Alkampfer (Domenica alle 21:45)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto l'altro giorno che con l'arrivo dell'euro in Croazia hanno iniziato ad aumentare di brutto i prezzi stile Italia 20 anni fa. Il loro governo però pare volerci mettere una pezza, chissà come andrà a finire


probabile. io ero li fino al 3 gennaio, dove in italia era già 2€ scarsi.


----------



## fabri47 (Lunedì alle 14:24)

Ho letto che è aumentato il prezzo della benzina, più che con Draghi. Mammamia...Sto governo alla fin fine non fa altro che mantenere lo status quo del precedente governo, nella speranza di non dover fare cose peggiori. Se non fosse per la (non) opposizione terribile ed in malafede, la Melona sarebbe già crollata di 10 punti percentuali minimo. I voti a lei sono SOLO voti contro tutti gli altri partiti venduti e criminali.


----------



## Andris (Lunedì alle 16:58)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ho viaggiato ieri fra Romagna e Lombardia.
> Servito, il gasolio arrivava a 2,2 2,3 da alcuni soliti ladri. Non tutti.
> Basta evitarli e farli morire coi loro prezzi assurdi.
> Sembra che 2,5 sia il prezzo in posti un po' remoti con poca alternativa


c'era scritto sulla Roma-Milano comunque, non tanto remoti

comunque in una settimana il pieno è salito di 9 euro rispetto a fine 2022


----------



## Andris (Lunedì alle 17:09)

*Donzelli (FDI):*
*
"Speculazione carburanti va condannata.
*
*A lavoro per tagliare accise"


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (Lunedì alle 17:20)

*Reuters:

la Svizzera ha visto la banca nazionale chiudere a 132 miliardi di franchi di perdita nel 2022, mai successo in 115 anni di storia.*

sotto con PNRR e MES, ah no vivono senza Europa


----------



## Swaitak (Lunedì alle 17:20)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Donzelli (FDI):*
> 
> *"Speculazione carburanti va condannata.*
> 
> ...


la soluzione è sempre un tampone


----------



## Andris (Mercoledì alle 10:29)

*pronto il decreto per il caro carburanti*

*obbligo per ogni distributore di esporre il prezzo medio nazionale deciso dal ministero, la sanzione sarà comminata dal prefetto di zona

Ira distributori pronti alla battaglia 

controllo giornaliero sui prezzi e non più settimanale*

*spaccatura nel governo: Lega e Fratelli d'Italia considerano la situazione frutto della speculazione, mentre Forza Italia punta il dito sulle accise solamente


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (Mercoledì alle 10:31)

*ministro Ciriani rapporti con il parlamento:*

*"La scelta del governo di non prorogare il taglio delle accise è stata molto meditata e molto sofferta, una misura che però costa oltre un miliardo al mese. 
Il governo ha deciso di utilizzare quelle risorse per aumentare le pensioni minime, per tagliare il cuneo fiscale, quindi tutte misure sociali. 
E' chiaro che se ci sarà la possibilità , e i conti lo consentiranno, appena possibile potremo ridurre anche il costo della benzina.*
*Ma ricordo che abbiamo impegnato 30 miliardi per ridurre il costo delle bollette"


Salvini:

"Il governo punta a intervenire sulle società concessionarie e soprattutto su chi gestisce i caselli e le pompe di benzina sulle autostrade, per tenere sotto controllo i prezzi, perché andare a lavorare non può e non deve essere un lusso"*


----------



## Swaitak (Mercoledì alle 10:39)

Andris ha scritto:


> *pronto il decreto per il caro carburanti*
> 
> *obbligo per ogni distributore di esporre il prezzo medio nazionale deciso dal ministero, la sanzione sarà comminata dal prefetto di zona
> 
> ...


conoscendo alcune dinamiche, io dubito fortemente che il prezzo dipenda dai furbetti alla pompa.. Per me l'inghippo sta molto sopra nella catena di distribuzione.


----------



## pazzomania (Mercoledì alle 10:42)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> conoscendo alcune dinamiche, io dubito fortemente che il prezzo dipenda dai furbetti alla pompa.. Per me l'inghippo sta molto sopra nella catena di distribuzione.


In Italia ci sono molti più distributori della media degli altri paesi.

Ergo maggiori costi di gestione/litro , più le accise, più qualche furbetto in alto ed ecco serviti i prezzi sempre tra i più cari d' Europa


----------



## Andris (Mercoledì alle 10:48)

*660 reparti di Guardia di Finanza attivi nei controlli capillari sui prezzi dei carburanti*

*soddisfazione ministro dell'Interno e Lega*

*si configurano i reati in base agli articoli 501 e 501 bis del codice penale: "rialzo e ribasso fraudolento di prezzi sul pubblico mercato o nelle borse di commercio' e 'manovre speculative su merci"


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (Mercoledì alle 12:35)

*Meloni in conferenza poco fa*
*
"Invece di spalmare 10 miliardi abbiamo deciso di concentrare le risorse su chi ne aveva più bisogno.

Abbiamo fatto una scelta che rivendico e che è di giustizia sociale

Ci dicono che abbiamo sbagliato i calcoli io ho sentito di tutto, io il prezzo della benzina lo sto monitorando. 
Il dato che è stato pubblicato sul sito ministero Made in Italy era 1.812, un prezzo che ci piacerebbe più basso però quanto cambia rispetto a quello vissuto negli anni precedenti". 

Per tagliare le accise non avremmo potuto aumentare il fondo sulla sanità, la platea delle famiglie per calmierare le bollette domestiche, per i crediti delle pmi: tutte queste misure sarebbero state cancellate per prevedere il taglio della accise

La gran parte dei benzinai è onesta e responsabile e a tutela loro dobbiamo intervenire.
In cdm abbiamo deciso di rafforzare le norme sanzionatorie per chi non adempie alle comunicazioni previste dalla legge e abbiamo stabilito che ogni benzinaio esponga il prezzo medio giornaliero
*
*Io sono convinta delle scelte che ho fatto perché penso che fosse più sensato aiutare chi ha il salario basso, chi non aveva un posto di lavoro, chi non riesce a fare la spesa piuttosto che usare le risorse per consentire diciamo a me, parlo di me, che comunque ho uno stipendio di tutto rispetto di pagare la benzina di meno.
Questo è un governo che deve fare delle scelte". *


----------



## Super_Lollo (Mercoledì alle 19:09)

Quindi niente taglio accise ?
Quindi vuoi dirmi che le cose che si dicono in opposizione non sono poi applicabili al governo ?

Quindi balle da campagna elettorale ?


----------



## Albijol (Mercoledì alle 19:18)

Niente dopo che Giorgia DEGRADO Meloni ha tagliato il taglio delle accise dopo che aveva fatto la campagna elettorale sul prezzo della benzina, il povero gas non se lo fila più nessuno. Male perché il TTF è sceso fino a 65 euro....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (Mercoledì alle 19:18)

Andris ha scritto:


> *pronto il decreto per il caro carburanti*
> 
> *obbligo per ogni distributore di esporre il prezzo medio nazionale deciso dal ministero, la sanzione sarà comminata dal prefetto di zona
> 
> ...


Più che ira.. sono perplesso..
Utilità di tirare fuori numeri inutili
che molto probabilmente fara confusione tra il mio e quello nazionale ( a caffo) a che capista serve !? Questi sono i professionisti? non so neppure se ho abbastanza numeri per riuscirci..

Sono allibito.. tra un po' il resto d'Europa sarà incavolato a bestia! questo si ! ma io onestamente provo solamente pietà verso questi soggetti (capaci)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (Mercoledì alle 19:24)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi niente taglio accise ?
> Quindi vuoi dirmi che le cose che si dicono in opposizione non sono poi applicabili al governo ?
> 
> Quindi balle da campagna elettorale ?


Dov'è sta la novità?
Io sapendo la situazione che hanno scelto,
cioè far affondare l'Europa per scopi geopolitici
unità al fallimento dell'esperimento del capitalismo, non ho votato apposta, perché qualsiasi cristo si fosse presentato.. avremmo voluto la sua testa! poi se devo votare la meloni perché non c'è mai stata o perché è donna..

Figurati! tutte melme
ma bastava vedere chi si portava dietro
per arrivarci Easy


----------



## Andris (Giovedì alle 21:51)

*Distributori benzina annunciano sciopero 25-26 gennaio*

*Meloni domani incontrerà le parti in causa e rilancia:

"Nessuno scarica barile.*

*Con più incassi IVA potremo togliere le accise"


Ansa*




> *
> 
> *


----------



## fabri47 (Giovedì alle 22:30)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi niente taglio accise ?
> Quindi vuoi dirmi che le cose che si dicono in opposizione non sono poi applicabili al governo ?
> 
> Quindi balle da campagna elettorale ?


Ho capito perchè Giorgia "sono una mamma, sono cristiana" non voleva togliere la fiamma. Dietro la fiamma, c'era nascosto il logo del PD  .


----------



## Blu71 (Giovedì alle 22:54)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Niente dopo che Giorgia DEGRADO Meloni ha tagliato il taglio delle accise dopo che aveva fatto la campagna elettorale sul prezzo della benzina, il povero gas non se lo fila più nessuno. Male perché il TTF è sceso fino a 65 euro....



La campagna elettorale è finita. Ora si deve governare ed è cosa ben diversa dall’urlare dall’opposizione.


----------



## sampapot (Ieri alle 01:21)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> conoscendo alcune dinamiche, io dubito fortemente che il prezzo dipenda dai furbetti alla pompa.. Per me l'inghippo sta molto sopra nella catena di distribuzione.


i gestori delle pompe di benzina non hanno margini di manovra....fanno quello che viene detto loro dalla società....il prezzo varia in base alla location e anche con timing diversi


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 08:00)

sampapot ha scritto:


> i gestori delle pompe di benzina non hanno margini di manovra....fanno quello che viene detto loro dalla società....il prezzo varia in base alla location e anche con timing diversi


Esatto. 
Tra l'altro quelli che conosco io lavorano sulle quantità. Paradossalmente a loro conviene che il prezzo sia il più basso possibile per raggiungere gli X litri giornalieri da vendere per guadagnarsi lo ''stipendio''.


----------



## sampapot (Ieri alle 23:47)

infatti il loro guadagno dovrebbe essere di qualche centesimo ogni litro venduto.....dato che viene stabilito da ogni compagnia in modo del tutto indipendente...almeno una volta era così


----------

